# Post your personal audio "set up"



## Walk_this_way

On the go:
Iriver T10 + Sony MDR EX51LP

At home:
X-fi(if it's working) + Creative G500


----------



## Rug

bedroom: Creative Inspire 3100's

computer: Creative Inspire 2500's

mp3 player: Sandisk e280 8gb 

earbuds: Sennheiser CX300-S's.


----------



## Audi

Bedroom Editing Station:

Bose 3-2-1 (Don't you give me shiet. I like the sound when I'm editing)
3 Pairs of Sony MDR-V700's

But gonna change up really soon for digital out sound. GF wants the Bose in her living room. =\\


----------



## JoeUbi

Reciever (Living Room): Harmon Kardon AVR300
Speakers (living room): 2x Definitive StudioMonitor 450
Basement: Bose 5.1 Surround, forget model
Earplugs: Shure E2c
Cans: Sennheiser HD-280 (broken :'( )


----------



## shajbot

Creative Gigaworks Progamer G500 5.1


----------



## DuckieHo

X-Fi XtremeGamer (another one!)
Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1 (bass goes boom)
Sennheiser PC-150 (gaming headset)
Sony MDR-V700 (old DJ cans)


----------



## prestontrogden

pc x-530 5.1 av710 pic in sig fullview
car pioneer deck 4 3way pioneer 6x9 2 12" q power in bandpass box with 1400W amp


----------



## Niko-Time

AKG K270S
Laptop>Musiland MD10 Modded>Arcam Delta 290>Elac CL82
Ipod 80gg>C&C XO>etymotic er-6/yuin pk2


----------



## Christiaan

Um, wow I don't fit in here. Here goes. ^^

Onboard audio on my sig motherboard with a Logitech X-530 set and Logitech Precision Gaming headset. Not much, but sounds great to me.


----------



## aaronman

This is my audio listening station:









An old Kenwood amp









A pair of slightly modified Advent Loudspeaker Cabinets (originally 8" speakers, swapped for 12") and a pair of bookshelf cabs I made. The little bookshelf speakers are only there because the pyle drivers produce really nice treble.


----------



## Chipp

Computer:
SB Live! > Harmon Kardon AVR 210 > Panasonic SB-AFC20s or Etymotic ER6i's
_KX drivers are kernel streaming to the HK, and the speaker runs are a DIY star-quad_

Bedroom:
Sony MDR CD player or iPod > Yamaha CA-800 Integrated > Sansui SP-3000s
_The Sony is a piece of poo, the it's all I've got for now. Yammie is running in Class A, and the speaker runs are still my star-quad_

Soon to be:
iPod or Sony MDR > class-T amp > Panasonic SB-AFC20
_I'm building the amp. It's most likely going to be class T, but I could always spring for a tube if I get some extra cash. These probably won't use my star-quad, as I'm out and I think I want to try some Cat-5 runs. I bought 3 pair of the Panasonics, so I'm set with those. I fell in love with the tweeters._

Here are the Sansui's with my old Kenwood KS-4000r. The reciever is now dead







, but the Sui's are still alive and kickin'.









I'll get some pics of the Yamaha today.


----------



## aaronman

@Chipp: Those sansui cabinets are crazy. 3 tweeters, a horn, a midrange, and a 15" to top it off? Wow, I want those.


----------



## Namrac

Computer -

FLAC or 320kb mp3 > foobar2000 > X-Fi XtremeMusic in Audio Creation mode > Sennheiser HD555s

On the Go -
320kb mp3 > 4.5G 20GB iPod > V-Moda Vibes


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

There is a thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ht=audio+setup

Somebody should sticky this topic.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimmy2Shoe* 
There is a thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ht=audio+setup

Somebody should sticky this topic.

Done.

I'll add some standards to the first post so it does not look as messy as the first thread.


----------



## frostbite

Bedroom:
Acoustic Solutions SP101 intergrated amp
Acoustic Solutions AV150 b speakers (connected with 10awg cable)
Novex smartline 10" subwoofer
Akai stereo tuner
Philips CD616

Rig:
Surfsound Active monitors
Prosound Dj headphones

Personal:
Sony MZ-N510 Type S minidisc player
Logitech PlayGear Stealth buds


----------



## Penicilyn

I run some Altec Lansing 2.1's, some Sennheiser HD477's a Creative Zen 8Gb and sometimes I'll run an old Merantz Receiver with 210Watts per channel RMS into 10" subs. Shakes your eyeballs in your skull


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

Pics: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f5...%20Stereo/

Roksan Kandy MkIII Integrated Amp
Firestone Audio Fubar II USB DAC
Dynaudio Audience 62 Speakers
Xbox 360 (Duh)
PS Audio Speaker Wire/ Black Rhodium Interconnect

Considering buying:
Velodyne SPL-1200R Subwoofer
Inexpensive "audiophile" CD player


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
X-Fi XtremeGamer (another one!)
Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1 (bass goes boom)
Sennheiser PC-150 (gaming headset)
Sony MDR-V700 (old DJ cans)

I still use the sony's when I spin, they rock.


----------



## an51r

Audigy4>Kenwood vr-2080>technics bookshelfs & powered kenwood 12" sub


----------



## Safetydan

modded x-fi -> MisterX XP -> Senn. HD590
ipod -> Crossroads MylarOne x3 (Sometimes with the amp)


----------



## Kluit

Terratec DMX 6FiRE 24/96 -> Pioneer SX-305 Amp -> Wharfedale Opus series Speakers.


----------



## mikeguy3086

X-FI Fatal1ty with Logitech Z5500 speakers.


----------



## Niko-Time




----------



## kagaos

Computer: z5500s
Personal....rather not say its a disgrace to all audiophiles.


----------



## danm

I got some Creative T5900 5.1 Surround and Medusa SL-8790 5.1 Headset plugged into my Xfi XtremeMusic, Its good enough for me


----------



## Chipp

Niko, those Elac's make my Sui's look like a junkyard special! Beautiful speakers!


----------



## Niko-Time

They really are, not a scratch on them as well, perfect condition









Oh, they sound good too.


----------



## frostbite

Heres a pic of that my desk looked like with the speakers on, slightly raised so tweeters are ear height
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/1071pFDo/9721.jpg

A pic of the amp, tuner and cd player
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/1071pFDo/9723.jpg

The old subwoofer setup
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/1071pFDo/9722.jpg


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

My old man is thinking of buying some Elacs: he's looking at the FS 210 Anniversary Editions.

Looks like you decided against the Rotel amp, but in any case I'm sure you'll enjoy your first step into real hifi.

Cheers,

Jimmy


----------



## TheHoff

Realtek 7.1 Channel Onboard Audio.

Headphones:
Cheap Sony

Speakers:
Logitech Z-2300


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimmy2Shoe* 
My old man is thinking of buying some Elacs: he's looking at the FS 210 Anniversary Editions.

Looks like you decided against the Rotel amp, but in any case I'm sure you'll enjoy your first step into real hifi.

Cheers,

Jimmy

It was too expensive for me plus the man gave me a large discount if I purchased everything from him, like cables, etc.


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

Yeah, the 210s retail for 6500CDN. Tomorrow we're listening to the Focal Electra 1037Be's.

My stereo is garbage compared to what he's going to pick up next


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
It was too expensive for me plus the man gave me a large discount if I purchased everything from him, like cables, etc.

I gotta find me a dealer like that....









Once I get the gainclone done I've got to start looking for some decent loudspeakers. The Sui's are not terrible, but they are a little harsh for my tastes. I'd love to commandeer a pair of KEF K160's that my uncle has... I've been quite impressed with their sound, and they just sit in his basement most of the time.


----------



## Niko-Time

He was just a bloke with a basement lol. He does up speakers/amps as a hobby and sells them.


----------



## jdPrime

i control my logitech Z-5500 stereo with my audigy se, and my creative inspire 4.1 with my onboard audio.


----------



## sepheroth003

earmuffs: Sennheiser HD202
mp3 player: Sennheiser CX300S Earbuds
sound card: SB Live 5.1
Speakers: Creative Works 2.1 (shopping for new right now)

Home:
Harman Kardon AVR 235 reciever
Infinity Entra II 5.1 Surround Sounds with 12" 350watt sub


----------



## sugarton

PC Setup:

Logitech X230 2.1 on Creative X-Fi Xtrememusic
dbi pro 705 headphones for gaming and night time listening

Mobile:

Crappy generic mp3 player
Sennheiser PMX 60

I plan to upgrade the PC setup with Logitech X5300E's at some point. Sound card is obviously good to go for a while to come. The mobile setup will get upgraded with a Creative Zen 4GB or something. Not totally sure at this point.


----------



## _Marciano_

tv- jvc hi-fi 5.1
pc- creative inspire t6100 , sound blaster audigy
mp3 player - creative muvo tx 512MB









sony ericsson k610i 1GB mem card


----------



## catalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
mp3 player - creative muvo tx 512MB

















still one of the best "small USB thumb drive style" players


----------



## s1rrah

The Ubiquitous, Most Glorious, Longest Shelf Life Known to Geeks ...

Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Card:

...










...

Coupled with the Well Nigh Unknown, Highly Underrated, Most Hammering and Fine Freq Reproducing ADA995's:

...










...

_200 watts_ continuous ...

That speaker set is simply amazing; hard to come by these days. The seperate mids/tweets in the satellites create some brilliant highs and mids ... and the dual bass cabinet is solid as well.

...










...


----------



## Chipp

Altec has always made some very high-quality equipment, in my opinion.









I think we should make pics mandatory.







What fun is it to read about an audio setup without seeing it?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Altec has always made some very high-quality equipment, in my opinion.









I think we should make pics mandatory.







What fun is it to read about an audio setup without seeing it?

I had a cambridge soundworks 2.1 system before this ... it was damn good for a two speaker setup ... again, another set that was shining in the frequency response range ... at the time, late 1999, I paid a pretty penny for them.

But these ADA995's ... _man_... I could sit in the middle of them all day.

Been wanting to buy a 250.00+ kit from Fry's (logitech/creative) with the intention of returning them the same week, just so I could do a review against the ADA995's ...

I'll post a link here if I do it in the next week or two ...

Otherwise ... I know nothing about Altec Lansing's stuff ...


----------



## catalyst

pics of my personal, sub, and centre speaker with control


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalyst*









still one of the best "small USB thumb drive style" players











gotta love it , wouldnt change it for anything else


----------



## caos800

Well I just recieved a set of Logitech 5300e which will be hooked up to my new computer with a Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer. For portable audio I have a Creative Zen Vision:M 30GB and a pair of Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 Studios.

Sry, no pics...


----------



## laboitenoire

Computer: Turtle Beach Riviera into a set of Altec Lansing 2100s.
MP3 player: Creative Zen Nano Plus 1GB
Stereo: Sony CDP-250Z CD changer into a Sherwood RX-4105 receiver into a pair of budget KLH speakers. Sounds surprisingly nice.
Headphones: Bose TriPort (I don't care what people say, I got 'em for free and they sure sound nice and are comfortable as hell to wear.)
Earbuds: Etymotic Research ER-6 Isolators (Bass response is lacking, but their frequency response is really flat overall).

Home Theater (not mine, technically): Onkyo TX-SR501 receiver driving a nice 5.1 set from Cambridge Soundworks

Living room stereo (also not mine): Dell Latitude CPt and Dual turntable into an Onkyo TX-DS575 (The DSP died, so the pre-amp output to the subwoofer doesn't work) into a good 2.1 set from Cambridge Soundworks.


----------



## [email protected]

I have:
Ipod Nano 1st gen 2GB
Creative HQ-1700 Headphones
Sony Wireless Headphones
Logitech X-530
SoundBlaster Audigy
Omnitronic Dj-40 Mixer

I'm a beginner DJ so this will not remain my setup for long.....


----------



## laboitenoire

Also, not really my audio setup for listening to music, more like for making it...

Bass rig: Peavey Millennium 5 BXP and SX SP-57TM into a Korg Toneworks AX-3000B into a 50W Laney BC-50. The result: pure bass goodness. Working on maybe ditching the Peavey for a Schecter Stiletto 5


----------



## waqasr

Ive got a Denon PMA-250SE amp and 2 Jamo Studio 170s...they seriously pump and annoy the neighbours..








had to take the jamo out of the closet to take the pic..my whole rig is in the closet.


----------



## this n00b again

delete


----------



## _Marciano_

pic of mine







as i said in a previous post , muvo tx 512 MB , creative t6100 5.1 , sony ericsson k610i 1 gig mem card [ you cant see it cz ive took a pic using it ;p ] and a denver cd/mp3 player i forgot to mention


----------



## DJ.BigBear

In my PC:
Modded X-Fi Xtreme Music > Modded Z5500
Behringer Miniamp AMP800 > Audio Technica ATH-A900/ATH-AD1000/HD555/HD595 (i like ATH series better)

In my Car:
Alpine DVA-9861
Genesis 4Ch Amp
JL 1000/1 MonoAmp
Tweeter: SS D6000
Mid range: Seas Exel
Midbass : Vifa PL18
Subwoofer: 2 x JL 12"W6V2


----------



## NuclearCrap

In my room I have X-Fi with Z-5300e speakers, and just now I'm replaceing my (insert cuss word in adjective form) Steelsound with a pair of Audio Technica ATH-A700.

And for portable use I have a pair of Bose TriPort OE (for all you audiophiles and critics, just pretend I've never said this), and I love them.


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
In my room I have X-Fi with Z-5300e speakers, and just now I'm replaceing my (insert cuss word in adjective form) Steelsound with a pair of Audio Technica ATH-A700.

And for portable use I have a pair of Bose TriPort OE (for all you audiophiles and critics, just pretend I've never said this), and I love them.

I just love the way the Bose headphones feel on your head and the way they cancel noise. The bass is kinda muddy though.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
In my room I have X-Fi with Z-5300e speakers, and just now I'm replaceing my (insert cuss word in adjective form) Steelsound with a pair of Audio Technica ATH-A700.

And for portable use I have a pair of Bose TriPort OE (for all you audiophiles and critics, just pretend I've never said this), and I love them.

Hmm.. I was wondering about the Bose Triport headphones as someone was selling a pair for about $100, although I could bargain for less. Wondering if it would be a good buy.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Logitech Z-5300e in surround sound.

Even with the bass all the way down, my software turning "center/sub" all the way down, and two equalizers trying to make this system put out little to no bass, my neighbors still complain about FEAR sounding like a real shoot-out taking place in my house, and my music sounding like f`ing Woodstock.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Walk_this_way* 
Hmm.. I was wondering about the Bose Triport headphones as someone was selling a pair for about $100, although I could bargain for less. Wondering if it would be a good buy.









My general opinion on Bose is that the products generally are not that bad, they're just overpriced. So, they're not bad at all if you can talk the guy down a little. I've been impressed with the sound of Bose products, I just think they should be about 1/4 of their price.


----------



## Walk_this_way

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
My general opinion on Bose is that the products generally are not that bad, they're just overpriced. So, they're not bad at all if you can talk the guy down a little. I've been impressed with the sound of Bose products, I just think they should be about 1/4 of their price.

Thanks Chipp, I'll start a thread for opinions if I actually manage to get the money for it


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Bose is a lot like Monster Cables. Great stuff, but they overcharge by about 30-50%


----------



## NuclearCrap

I found them best for blues, jazz, and some other soft music. If I had to pay for these I'd offer $80. I just don't like the fact that some audiophiles would just go around saying some $15 clip-ons sound better when it's clear that Bose is only overpriced but nowhere near as bad as that in quality. Personally I find them to be the best portable headphones I've ever had, especially when I can fold them up and stick them in my pocket in just a few seconds. Thanks to those of you who understand that it's only overpriced.


----------



## aaronman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


I found them best for blues, jazz, and some other soft music. If I had to pay for these I'd offer $80. I just don't like the fact that some audiophiles would just go around saying some $15 clip-ons sound better when it's clear that Bose is only overpriced but nowhere near as bad as that in quality. Personally I find them to be the best portable headphones I've ever had, especially when I can fold them up and stick them in my pocket in just a few seconds. Thanks to those of you who understand that it's only overpriced.


It's not just that they are overpriced, it's that I have cheap, less-than-thrity-dollar, noname headphones that I like better than Bose headphones because mine have a tighter bass than Bose.

So wow...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

My Rig:
Sondigo Inferno 
Logitech Z-5500

On the go:
Sony PSP (Looking to find a dedicated MP3 Player)
Sennheiser HD555 (Arriving Monday)


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


I found them best for blues, jazz, and some other soft music. If I had to pay for these I'd offer $80. I just don't like the fact that some audiophiles would just go around saying some $15 clip-ons sound better when it's clear that Bose is only overpriced but nowhere near as bad as that in quality. Personally I find them to be the best portable headphones I've ever had, especially when I can fold them up and stick them in my pocket in just a few seconds. Thanks to those of you who understand that it's only overpriced.


KSC75s DO sound better than any bose headphones I've listened to. >.>


----------



## Chipp

I've just added some new toys.







Got the ProMedia Ultra 2.0s for the desktop, moved the HK AVR-210 upstairs with the Sansui's, and today acquired a GoVideo DVD recorder as a decent cheap digital source. Pics at a more reasonable hour.


----------



## ian209

Mine BASS pimpin setup







:

Sound Card: Onboard Realtek HD Audio (Hoping for Creative X-Fi card soon)
Amp: Yamaha HTR-5730 5.1 A/V Receiver
Speakers (Front): 2X Panasonic S-XBS 4-amp Bookshelf (VERY old)
Speakers (Rear): 4X Stock Yamaha speakers
Subwoofers:....















2X MTX MXS1204 12' 800watt Subwoofers in ported box powered by an Infinity Reference 311a amp.
2X Titan 10' 300watt subwoofers in bandpass box powered by 200watt Thunder Acoutic Amp.
Yamaha 8' Q-Bass subwoofer

Bass 4 life!









Headphones: Skullcandy Skullcrushers w/Subwoofer
(Soon to get Sennheiser HD 212 PRO)


----------



## chailvr

Personal: Pk3 earbuds with a Zune and a 60gig, 3rd gen Ipod for storage

Rig: ATH-A900 Audio Technica headphones, Micro amp, X-fi Xtremegamer FPS edition, Z-5500 with digital cables.

Its a rave on its own in here at all times =)


----------



## Niko-Time

PK3, just bought my brother and dad a pair, a good sounding entry level earbud.


----------



## daljeet2

Audigy 4
Zalman 5.1 Headphones


----------



## soloz2

well I finished my equipment rack so here's a couple pictures




You can see my Senn HD580's with HD600 grills and Soloz Audio IC, as well as my Grado SR 225's. I'll have to post a pic of my Beyer DT770 Pro/80's with their new black leather pads. They look sexy









Other equipment pictured:

Artison Audio RD11 Model E TT
Marantz CD5001 
Zhaolu 1.3 (upgraded) DAC
Beresford MKIII DAC
SinglePower PPX3
Marantz 1030
Infinity RS2 bookshelves
OneAC power conditioners

I built the rack myself, and the speaker stands are by Atlantis. I just picked up some sand and will be filling them up later this weekend


----------



## bigvaL

X-Fi XtremeMusic (Game Mode) > Icemat Siberia's.

I'm no audiophile.







I have amazing in-game audio though.


----------



## kevg73

soloz you are intense... are those the hd580's? edit: ohh nvm... i dont like to read

my setup: 
Audigy 4
Sennheiser hd515's

on the go:
silver ipod mini (first gen)
sony fotopia earbuds

i know the mobile stuff is crap but on the go volume and ease of use are most important


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


soloz you are intense...


I like my music... what can I say?

I'll have to post a pic of my Beyers soon. I just got jet black genuine leather pads for them. So now they are entirely black. No silver/gray pads for me!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


well I finished my equipment rack so here's a couple pictures





That's a sweet setup, mang ...

By chance is that a set of tubes I see perched atop that one piece of hardware?

I mean, of this variety:

...










...










...

???

I just shot those from my roomies setup in the other room.

He's all in to those tubes and stuff ... swears they make an audible impact on the sound.

Any comments related to such?


----------



## soloz2

yep, it's a SinglePower PPX3 tube amp
more information here:
http://www.moon-audio.com
http://www.singlepower.com/ppx3.htm

I currently have on my desk a Millet Max headphone amp board that is partially populated. I received my tube sockets today so I can continue work.
it's a tube hybrid amp so it combines a tube input stage with a solid state output stage. This amp will be fully maxed out with hand matched resisters and transisters, Nichicon Muse ES non-polars and Wilma film caps. They will have a fully discrete diamond buffer output (no op-amps) with highly detailed toshiba transisters.
It should combine the extreme detail of the transisters with the warmth of the tubes, with plenty of bass slam and extension. I'm building 2 as a limited edition run for Soloz Audio. I'll keep one and the other will be sold









If you haven't already guessed it, I like tubes







but then again the $700 amp on my rack should have told you that already


----------



## s1rrah

Well you guys just go on then ... to each his own.










The only tube amps I like are of this variety:

...










...

Nothing like the smell of sizzling tubes in a marshall half stack!


----------



## born2killU

On the go - White Ipod Video + Apple Stock (I love em







) or JVC Marshmellows

At home Xfi Xtrememusic + Creative Gigaworks or Steelsound 5H V2 Headset


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

Lots of headphone setups... pretty nice stuff overall. I just moved my stuff into a different room, and it's much better now (much bigger room).

After a couple of months, my stuff is really sounding optimal... takes forever to run in the Dynaudio speakers.


----------



## MjrTom

Here goes:

Living Room Setup: 
NAD C520 CD Player
Rotel RA-02 Pre/Power Amp
Eltax Liberty 5+ Floor Standing Speakers
Van Den Hul D-102 III Hybrid Interconnect (CD-Amp)
QED Silver Aniversary BiWire Speaker Cable. (Amp-Speaker)

Computer:
Creative Audigy 2 ZS
Logitech 5.1 z series speakers


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Here goes:

Living Room Setup: 
NAD C520 CD Player
Rotel RA-02 Pre/Power Amp
Eltax Liberty 5+ Floor Standing Speakers
Van Den Hul D-102 III Hybrid Interconnect (CD-Amp)
QED Silver Aniversary BiWire Speaker Cable. (Amp-Speaker)

Computer:
Creative Audigy 2 ZS
Logitech 5.1 z series speakers


pics?


----------



## JacKz5o

At home: X-Fi XtremeMusic> Senn HD595s

On the go: iRiver Clix2>Icemat In:Ear/Razer m100/JVC Marshmallows


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


pics?


Yeah can do, however it will have to wait until im back from work









Also forgot to add:

On the Go:
Ipod 8GB Nano with Sony MDR-EX71 buds


----------



## Lysdexik

Not sure if its limited to at home only, but in my car I have:

2 JL AUDIO 12W6V2's + 1000/1 MONO AMP ... in a ported hand-built enclosure


----------



## pow3rtr1p

At home: Bluegears b-Enspirer and Audiotechnica ATH-A900s
On the Go: Creative Zen Vision W 30GB and ATH-A900s, soon to be some IEMs.


----------



## tlan

Hooked up to pc used as media player









Harman Kardon HK620 (connected to stereo speakers)
Harman Kardon HK620 (connected to sub)
Speaker: Impulse 24 (hand built by keith marshall Transmission Line)
Sub: Dual 12inch longthrow passive subwoofer /w handbuilt reinforced 320L cabinet

The impulse 24s give a nive calm sound a tad on the dark side.
The sub is just there to give me a flat responce from: 18hz - 55hz

How ya like it ^^


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Links to the speakers, tlan?


----------



## jjk454ss

X-Fi Extreme Gamer w/ Klipsch Promedia 2.1

Yamaha HTR-5890 w/ 2x Klipsch F-3's, 2x Klipsch S-3's, Klipsch C-3, and Klipsch Sub-12


----------



## Modki

AltecLansing VS2121 + VS3151

7.2 Surround Sound. Realtek HD Audio 6 channel onboard.

First real computer speakers I've had that don't crackle or whine at high volumes. The bass is nice and clear even at only 20% and can shake a few things off the walls at max. Sounds better than my roomates two 15's @ 500W for only about $100.


----------



## tlan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Links to the speakers, tlan?

They're actually quite rare and nowhere to be found on the internet.

They are designed by Transmission line Guru Keith Marshall.
This guy also designed quite a few if IMFs

The components are:
Vifa 4inch mid woofer/w dampened coating and drilled magnet.
Vifa tweeter unknown (my guess is its a costum)

I'd take pictures but someone had to take the camera.

Also The design is great: Up and downside high gloss black /w black speaker cloth round the entire floorstander.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lysdexik* 
Not sure if its limited to at home only, but in my car I have:

2 JL AUDIO 12W6V2's + 1000/1 MONO AMP ... in a ported hand-built enclosure

ohhh... loose bass!

In my car I have:

2 Kicker Solo Baric S10D (last year Kicker made round Solobarics, aka one of the best SQ subs ever produced)
Kicker ZR360 amp running them in parallel 2ohm load, with a 1fared AudioBahn cap









oh, and ask anyone who was around to remember the old Kicker ZR (Zebra Style) amps and they'll tell you that they are some of the best amps for both raw power and SQ.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's a picture of my setup with the Amazing Polar Bear Mod


----------



## soloz2

well this won't be for my setup, but lots of peeps here have HD555/595's so this would apply. Here's a cable I made for someone on Head-Fi for their Senn HD595's


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


well this won't be for my setup, but lots of peeps here have HD555/595's so this would apply. Here's a cable I made for someone on Head-Fi for their Senn HD595's




Price? >.>


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Indeed, Namrac. I may have to get Soloz to make me a cable for my Open cans when I get them, though I would probably ruin it all installing them...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Indeed, Namrac. I may have to get Soloz to make me a cable for my Open cans when I get them, though I would probably ruin it all installing them...

you can send me your headphones when you're ready and i can do everything from start to finish.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Oooooh, will have to do for shizzle, Soloz


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you can send me your headphones when you're ready and i can do everything from start to finish.


Ohhh man that sounds AWESOME! Do you work on HD555's?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Ohhh man that sounds AWESOME! Do you work on HD555's?


I can, but if you want anything done please email at [email protected][remove]gmail.com or PM me. I do not want to take this thread off topic, that was not my intention in posting the pic in the first place.


----------



## eureka

At home: Sennheiser HD497/Logitech X-230 & Creative Audigy Soundblaster Platinum
On the Go: Apple iPod video 30GB & white (matching :3) Sennheiser cx300

Not the best, but not bad imo


----------



## H3||scr3am

Rig: X-Fi XtremeGamer, Turtlebeach earforce HPA 2.0 (i use foobar 200)
on the go:4GB ipod Nano (1st gen) with stock earbuds

looking into building a Pimeta...checking costs of a Maxxed out one...


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Audigy2 ZS + Logitech x-530's...not the best but not bad by any means.


----------



## aaronman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo*


Audigy2 ZS + Logitech x-530's...not the best but not bad by any means.


It's a very good gaming and movie setup.


----------



## mentholmoose

I've got some nice Intel High Definition Audio feeding songs to an Altec Lansing BX1121 2.1 system, which cost like $25, on the desktop. Surprisingly, they work quite amazingly. The Macbook and iPod use my Sennheiser CX-300B earbuds, assuming I can fix them.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Rig= Sigmatel onboard with Logitech 2.1 speakers

Home Theather setup= Sony Amp+ Aiwa Shelf system for bass, Aiwa 4 way mains and 5.1, Lanzar 15" in custom VT


----------



## charbs152

i don't have any pics of out living room but we have a pc just for music with a xifi card out to out ONKYO TX-27 amp out to an EQ out to our huge JBL towers. we also have a 5 disk disc cd changer

the setup sounds awesome


----------



## Nechen

I'm ashamed to say that I have a X-FI XtremeGamer but I'm restricted to using 5.1 Zalman Headsets


----------



## Retrospekt

Onboard 97' connected to the Stereo (These things are loud)









Yeah, that's how the gangsta's roll.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Here's a picture of my setup with the Amazing Polar Bear Mod










DANG that's wicked!!!!!
gotta get me some of those polar bear mod!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


Onboard 97' connected to the Stereo (These things are loud)









Yeah, that's how the gangsta's roll.


YOU SHOULD SEE THE BEDROOMS OF MY FELLOW DJ's.
IMAGINE 12000Watts of power in CSS.
Now faint....
Now that you'vre recovered, go out and get a nice PA, ups i meant PD(public destruction system)!!!!!!


----------



## Retrospekt

New setup. 2 pioneer 35 watt speaker hooked up to a vintage pioneer amplifier. They are incredibly loud. At volume 2.5 it's about as loud as your mp3 player(In your ears). At volume 10 it's like a rock concert, and it doesn't even distort. Im amazed.


----------



## catalyst

i like older amps and speakers, they dont have any kind of circuit protection or volume limiters so they can go right up to their max









i blew a set of vintage 60W sony bookshelfs at newyear......well, what do you expect when you hook them up to a 1000W stereo amp and let a DJ loose with it to play a set


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalyst* 
i like older amps and speakers, they dont have any kind of circuit protection or volume limiters so they can go right up to their max









i blew a set of vintage 60W sony bookshelfs at newyear......well, what do you expect when you hook them up to a 1000W stereo amp and let a DJ loose with it to play a set









actually speakers are more likely to blow from under powering than over powering.


----------



## catalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
actually speakers are more likely to blow from under powering than over powering.

could you explain that please dude? (sorry, im not an audio tech kinda guy)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalyst* 
could you explain that please dude? (sorry, im not an audio tech kinda guy)









well clean power is always better for a driver than dirty power, which is why expensive amps and sources are always justifiable even with cheaper speakers. A speaker is less likely to blow when fed double its rated power than half its rated power. the lesser amp will struggle to drive the speaker, and be driven to clip much sooner than the more powerful amp.

I have been overpowering the subs in my car for the last 8 years and they're still going strong. (I don't abuse them though)

Don't confuse this with some of my other comments that even a 15wpc amp will be good enough than a 100wpc cheap amp on sensitive speakers. The quality of the signal going to the speakers is much more important than the amount of power the amp is rated at.


----------



## catalyst

so in this case its not power that matters, its signal quality









i see now.....thanks dude


----------



## ErBall

Main listening: Nad c350+ Rega Planet + sennheiser hd580's
Computer listening: Chaintech av-710 (due to 2nd dead x-fi) + z5500
Dads main listening: Vandersteen 5A, Twin MC501 McIntosh monoblocks, some other McIntosh pre-amp (forgot the model)

I lived in an audiophiles house my entire life.
I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## soloz2

a new addition to the linup:



a pair of Grados that got a little upgrade shall we say







and a 4' cable, just the right length for portable use









+rep to the first person who correctly guesses which model they are/were


----------



## aaronman

Grado SR60's? Damn, you took the little button thing off the side so it's hard to tell!


----------



## kevg73

those are sr-80's... im almost positive .. rep please


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronman* 
Grado SR60's? Damn, you took the little button thing off the side so it's hard to tell!









are you sure? I've never seen a pair of SR60's with screens like that...


----------



## Emmanuel

X-Fi XtremeMusic shipping, will power up my logitech 5.1 surround system.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
those are sr-80's... im almost positive .. rep please









I'm not sure...


----------



## kevg73

they are the sr225's and now im %100 positive... the hint about the grills gave it away


----------



## aaronman

Damn he beat me to it...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
they are the sr225's and now im %100 positive... the hint about the grills gave it away

you're even farther off than before!


----------



## kevg73

okay then they are the 125's... they have the same screens


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
okay then they are the 125's... they have the same screens

nope they don't have SR125 screens... but they do sound pretty much in line with 125's and they're not even broken in yet


----------



## kevg73

i give up just tell us.. the 225's are the only grado's with those screens... unless they are the 325's and you took the gold stuff off


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


i give up just tell us.. the 225's are the only grado's with those screens... unless they are the 325's and you took the gold stuff off


maybe I should have posted a side-by side comparison with my 225's...

they're SR60's so the rep has been handed out









(yes I gave them new grills)


----------



## kevg73

but, but, but.. why didnt you say that before? and since when did sr60's sound as good as the 125's?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


but, but, but.. why didnt you say that before?


I +reped aaronman right away. if he was paying attention he would have figured it out


----------



## aaronman

Wow. It was a wild guess too. Hahaha.

Thanks for the rep by the way. I was actually thinking of picking up a pair of SR60's. They all look the same without that little button on the side though.

EDIT: I have a tendency to not pay attention thank you very much


----------



## soloz2

yeah, they look nothing like SR60's anymore. they look very much like my 225's. I'll take a pic to show you momentarily. That's partly why I chose the wire mesh I did. oh, and instead of the plastic screens they now have metal screens.

and the SR325's have a metal housing, totally different from the lower prestige models


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

HT Omega striker 7.1
logitech Z5500


----------



## soloz2

As you can see the screens I used actually allow more air movement than the stock SR25 screens. here's a side by side











oh, and the pads on both probably didn't help with the ID process... they aren't exactly official Grado pads, they're another one of my enhancements


----------



## Chosen

Anddddddddd.










These pics are prettty old. I no longer use those monster speakers







Cept for the pair of fishers for my tv. Dont have the desk. monitor, sub box, psu, cpu, or the CM stacker *cry*


----------



## Chipp

Chosen, what make/model is that receiver? Pioneer?


----------



## frostbite

I have this amp and these speakers


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Currently quadraphonic. Front are 2 Cerwin-Vega cabinets, powered by a Technics SA-R230. Rear are a pair of AR Powered Partner 570's. Sound card is a SB Live! 5.1
I've got 2 Pioneer 15" subs, and I am making 1 into a down-firing unit, probably to be powered by a monoblock.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Chosen, what make/model is that receiver? Pioneer?


Nope







it's a

Realistic SA-2001 Stereo Amplifier. 
Mid 70's if I remember correctly.

Saw one on ebay selling for 540$ a few months ago









She needs a bit of a tuneup.
The left channel is starting to get finnicky at low audio levels and the bulb in the right VU meter finally gave up


----------



## Chosen

These are the unmarked brown speakers.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PR-of-REALISTIC-...QQcmdZViewItem

Can someone tell me what the switch does?


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Looks like HP/LP switch (high-pass/low-pass). Because it says "HP compensation", I would say it is a high-pass filter.


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheFlyingWallaby*


Looks like HP/LP switch (high-pass/low-pass). Because it says "HP compensation", I would say it is a high-pass filter.


Meaning?


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

LPF Wiki
Basically it attenuates specific frequencies.


----------



## blairellis

Personal = New Black 8GB Nano w/Video (3rd Gen)

Rig = SB Audigy SE + Sharp Shelf system


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Woohoo for portable setup! Am I an Audiophile yet?









3rd Gen 8GB iPod Nano Black
Black RSA Tomahawk (Coming Soon!)
Silver Soloz Audio Line Out Dock (Coming Soon!)
JVC Marshmallows (Black)
Sennheiser HD555.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Woohoo for portable setup! Am I an Audiophile yet?









3rd Gen 8GB iPod Nano Black
Black RSA Tomahawk (Coming Soon!)
Silver Soloz Audio Line Out Dock (Coming Soon!)
JVC Marshmallows (Black)
Sennheiser HD555.

Personally I would think the Tomahawk is a bit of an overkill for your marshmallows.

How are you finding the new ipods?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Personally I would think the Tomahawk is a bit of an overkill for your marshmallows.

How are you finding the new ipods?

I often use my tomahawk w/ my Koss ksc75's the combo sounds amazing.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

rig: x-fi xtremegamer, audio technica ath-a500 cans, cyber acoustics 180 watt 2.1 speakers

mp3: 80gb ipod classic, yuin pk3 earbuds


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

DELETE internet messed up


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

computer: HTomega striker 7.1, Logitech Z5500 in DTS mode
living room: some old pioneer 7.1 setup.
car: sony Xplode and 2 comp audiobahn 10" 1200watts each peak power.


----------



## soloz2

I'll soon have a new speaker setup. The HTIB will be going on to a new owner as will my Marantz integrated. My Infinity RS2's that were previously used as my mains will become my rear surrounds and to replace them:

a pair of Onix Reference 1 Monitors in rosewood finish with
an Onix Reference 100 center channel and 
an Onix X-Plosion sub, hasn't even been released yet, but it has a 10" active sub and a 12" passive radiator 
and all this will be connected to a 
Marantz SR7001 receiver


----------



## rx7speed

can post pics later but right now it's a x-fi fatality powering a z5500 system. the fronts though have been replaced by a pair of 70's infinity RSa speakers. simpe 2 way with a 10" woofer and the wonderfull emit tweeters. the rears at one point where some infinity SM120's but I had to take them to the living room cause they take up too much room


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

Rig:Creative Xfi XtremeGamer>Medusa 5.1 Progamer V2 Headset
Portable:80GB Ipod Classic>Crossroads Mylarone XB's
TV:Sony Bravia 32in>DishTV Satellite>Bang-Olufsen BeoLab 7-1(GOT FOR FREE)>Pioneer TZ-MS05>JVC RXD206B>Wonder Controller!

Dont know how the home theater setup works but all i know is that Monday Night Football and 300 look and sound REDONKULOUS!!!


----------



## Blowie

PC:

- Yamaha RP-U200 Amplifier
- Magnat 5.0 Metric Speakers
- Magnat 110 RMS Subwoofer
- Sennheiser RS-120 Wireless Headphones

Home Theater:

- Marantz SR5200 Amplifier
- Marantz CD-10 CD Player
- Marantz DV4300 DVD Player (with Progressive Scan)
- Monitor Audio 10I Speakers with an MA 5I Center
- Xindac & SIlver wire+ Cable + interlinks


----------



## soloz2

This thread is useless w/o pics!


----------



## Chipp




----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 









AWWW!! You beat me to the punch.


----------



## soloz2

Anywho, I got new speakers yesterday I don't have any before and after shots yet, but here's a before shot:

you might recognize my HD580's and PPX3 in that shot









here's Sadie (cat) and Delilah (dog) helping me unpack my new speakers

my new center channel: Onix Reference 100

and as my wife put it, Papa Bear, Mama Bear, and Baby Bear:

from left to right: Onix Reference .5, x-ls, Reference 1 LE Monitor

Zee was a little late to the party, but she made up for it









Sadie likes boxes...

Some speaker wires that I made for my mains and center... good speakers need good cables









and some flat cables for the surrounds


Sadie really likes my new speakers

Zee thought setting all that up was hard work...


Complete HT system:
mains: Onix Reference 1 LE monitors
center: Onix Reference 100
side surrounds: av123 x-ls
rear surrounds: Onix Reference .5

AVR: Marantz SR7001
DVD: Toshiba HD-DVD A2
CD: Marantz CD5001 > modded Zhaolu 1.3
TV: 27" viewsonic LCD 720P HDTV
Nintendo Wii

2 channel setup:
Marantz CD5001 > modded Zhaolu 1.3
Ariston Audio RD11 Model E TT (currently looking for new phono stage)
to 
either the Marantz > Ref 1's or SinglePower PPX3 (soon to be MPX3 SLAM) > HD580's


----------



## [email protected]

Rig: X-530's (Hopefully Z5500's soon) and Icemats
Room: Philips FW M589


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's some pictures of my setup.


----------



## edeekeos

The PC set up... Logitech X-530 5.1, and Logitech headset..

the 'on-the-go' set up.. treo ssx 18'' Subwoofer on 4 kilowatts of true RMS power, Nakamich CD-400 Head Unit, and Treo 6.5's in all the doors.










s126.photobucket.com/albums/p118/edeekeos/?action=view&current=Untitled_0001.flv

some videos..^^^.. i guess just copy the link and paste in your URL Bar... cant get them to embed??

EDIT:... oh well, forget it, i cant get them to work at all.. forum's wierd :/

my 'other' hobby.. its pretty loud, for any of you who know about this kinda stuff it does 149.7 sealed at the dash, with the new Termlab.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


it does 149.7 sealed at the dash, with the new Termlab.










If you listen really close, you can hear airborne bacteria screaming as they're crushed under the pressure.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


If you listen really close, you can hear airborne bacteria screaming as they're crushed under the pressure.










That is, if you can hear anything at all after that.


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


That is, if you can hear anything at all after that.


WHAT???


----------



## JeremyFr

In the living room

Receiver -  Yamaha RX-V730 

Speakers - Energy Take 5+1's










Computer is onboard sound with an older creative 5.1 system.


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


That is, if you can hear anything at all after that.


not even close.... hearing damage is done most at higher frequencies... noises such as thoses at a rock concert.. my loudest point is below 40hz.. now im not saying its any better, but it is not near as bad as 4000hz at 149.7db


----------



## edeekeos

in any case... some videos if anyone is interested....

s126.photobucket.com/albums/p118/edeekeos/?action=view&current=Untitled_0001.flv
s126.photobucket.com/albums/p118/edeekeos/?action=view&current=RoofFlex-1.flv


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


not even close.... hearing damage is done most at higher frequencies... noises such as thoses at a rock concert.. my loudest point is below 40hz.. now im not saying its any better, but it is not near as bad as 4000hz at 149.7db










The last time I did pro sound work we were using a subwoofer from a company called BagEnd that could hit 8Hz undistorted at over 130db.

Called the Quartz-I, had 4 18" subs in it. pretty incredible speaker.

http://www.bagend.com/bagend/quartz-i.htm


----------



## edeekeos

WOW... amazing...

...thats just nuts.....


----------



## itslogz

Sound Card: Creative X-FI Xtreme Music

Speakers: Logitech Z-5300 E

Gonna upgrade to Z-5500's right after xmas.

Dont have no audio setup on a tv or nothing, wish I was a hardcore audiophile and could mod my X-fi and mod the 5500's when i get them and get some decent results


----------



## daljeet2

Audigy 4 with Zalman ZM-RS6F+M
not much compared to all your setups but i like mine







hopefully i'll get XtremeMusic for christmas


----------



## soloz2

yay for over emphasized distorted bass from ported enclosures!


----------



## biatchi

XtremeMusic (when i can be bothered getting the Linux driver working again







)

pioneer vsx-607rds Google finds almost nothing if you search for it









Kef 103.2's reference http://www.kef.com/history/1970/model103_2.asp 
They deserve so much better, Something like the http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/summary.php?PID=292&Title=Azur%20840A%20(Version%2 02)%20Class%20XD%99%20integrated%20amplifier would do the trick


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yay for over emphasized distorted bass from ported enclosures!


YAY! lmao

Some HT Omega hax
Cambridge Sound works (HAWT)
Ballpunk sub
Nice kick ass analog (not pos digital) JVC Reicver. w00tz0r


----------



## kevg73

I got basically a whole new setup.

Audigy 4 > Beresford TC-7510 DAC/Amp > Goldring DR150's


----------



## Kluit

I added a Rotel RA-02 with a pair of Bowers & Wilkins 685's. I'm using InAkustik Atmosphaire 40 wiring for this setup.


----------



## newera160

SoundMAX sound card (came with Asus P5E x38 mobo)

new ATH AD700

Im still playing with the settings and burning it in.. but the weird static sound from high bass seems to be gone


----------



## JoeUbi

X-Fi Platinum w/ Coax out --> Harmon Kardon AVR300 --> Definitive StudioMonitor 450s

EDIT: Have I posted here before? Meh... w/e


----------



## JerseyDubbin

http://www.hifisound.de/oxid/oxid.ph...9469115/lang/1

haha i wish

i have two sdat floor standing speakers and a sherwood reciever right now looking upgrade but it works for my room at college

btw i don't know the conversion but i think that's over a million dollars in USD


----------



## Danbeme32

X-fi extrememusic > Z-5500


----------



## TheEddie

X-fi extrememusic > Z2300s > Sennheiser HD210s

Zune 30GB and the stock buds when I'm on the go. (and the HD210s when I am immobile)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


http://www.hifisound.de/oxid/oxid.ph...9469115/lang/1

haha i wish

i have two sdat floor standing speakers and a sherwood reciever right now looking upgrade but it works for my room at college

btw i don't know the conversion but i think that's over a million dollars in USD


rofl. or try $15,534.00

I'm not even sure that setup would be that great for music.

anyway. The FedEx guy just dropped me off a new toy








Oppo 980

I was all ready for it and put it in my system the minute I got it. I already had the HDMI and power cables run







For cables I've got a power cable that I built last week, using Watgate plugs and 14awg wire. The power cable is plugged into one of the digital filtering plugs on the back of my Monster 5100 conditioner. The HDMI cable is a bjc F series Belden cable and goes to the back of my marantz SR7001 receiver.

I'm currently listening to some Mozart in multichannel DSD. Gotta love the fact that the Oppo can output SACD in DSD for my receiver to decode









Oh, and I'll have to post some pictures of my new setup sometime. I've got new speakers, a new receiver, a couple new sources, a new TV stand too.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


rofl. or try $15,534.00

I'm not even sure that setup would be that great for music.

anyway. The FedEx guy just dropped me off a new toy








Oppo 980

I was all ready for it and put it in my system the minute I got it. I already had the HDMI and power cables run







For cables I've got a power cable that I built last week, using Watgate plugs and 14awg wire. The power cable is plugged into one of the digital filtering plugs on the back of my Monster 5100 conditioner. The HDMI cable is a bjc F series Belden cable and goes to the back of my marantz SR7001 receiver.

I'm currently listening to some Mozart in multichannel DSD. Gotta love the fact that the Oppo can output SACD in DSD for my receiver to decode









Oh, and I'll have to post some pictures of my new setup sometime. I've got new speakers, a new receiver, a couple new sources, a new TV stand too.


Wow, you've done a lot to your setup since I last checked up on you. I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Chosen

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...amily-3-a.html


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Well, my 30 GB Zen Vision W got stolen over the summer, so I am still working on replacing it... Stupid people ruin lives. Anyway, here's what I use.

Personal: 4GB Sandisk Sansa > JVC Marhsmallows | Total Price = $80
Gaming: Bluegears b-Enspirer > Audiotechnica A-900s | Total Price = $285
Music: Winamp > Bluegears b-Enspirer > Grado S-80s | Total Price = $180

This summer, it is my hope to upgrade to some Logitech Z-5500s and another Zen MP4 player. I will actually have a job then.


----------



## kevg73

Well I just got a replacement power supply for my beresford tc-7510 and after weeks of anticipation it finally works! I must admit I was having doubts about my purchase during the long wait, but now I see an enormous improvement in SQ... im extremely happy with my purchase. right now im listenning to Crystal Ball by Keane on this setup

Audigy 4 digital out > adapter thingy > digital optical cord > Beresford > Goldring DR150

im in heaven right now... and this is before the DAC has burned in at all. it is supposed to improve alot with burn in, I dont see how that is possible







even a completely non-burned in beresford sounds a thousand times better than my soundcard







:


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Well, my 30 GB Zen Vision W got stolen over the summer, so I am still working on replacing it... Stupid people ruin lives. Anyway, here's what I use.

Personal: 4GB Sandisk Sansa > JVC Marhsmallows | Total Price = $80
Gaming: Bluegears b-Enspirer > Audiotechnica A-900s | Total Price = $285
Music: Winamp > Bluegears b-Enspirer > Grado S-80s | Total Price = $180

This summer, it is my hope to upgrade to some Logitech Z-5500s and another Zen MP4 player. I will actually have a job then.


make me an offer on a mint vision:M with box (still has the plastic on it) and BSE on the player.


----------



## chesterp

Personal - Shure e2c's & AKG K26P w/ iPod Mini 4GB (about to get new MP3 idk what ima get)
Computer - Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 5.1 w/ Dell 5.1 (*****)
Home Theater - Sony 5.1 HT-DDW790, Sharp 26" HDTV, Xbox 360 via optical


----------



## Gollie

Copied from the headphone thread.























































Living Room:
Yamaha Reciever w/ JBL 5.1 Surround 150w Sub


----------



## The Pook

X-Fi Xtreme Gamer -> Klipsch Promedia 2.1s = Home Speaker setup
X-Fi Xtreme Gamer -> AKG K81DJs = Headphone Setup

Simple.








Oh, and ...

iPod 20GB (4th Gen) -> nothing lawls.

I have no headphones for my iPod yet. >.>


----------



## JoeUbi

@Gollie: I think I might have the same speakers as you, but I have 6.1 and the 150W sub. With Dolby Digital it's like your in a theatre... Only problem is it shakes the house and rattles the windows upstairs. lol


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Copied from the headphone thread.























































Living Room:
Yamaha Reciever w/ JBL 5.1 Surround 150w Sub

that DAC looks familiar


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
that DAC looks familiar


----------



## droby1987

-X-FI Platinum Fatality Champion Series
-Z-5500 with a Monster Fiber Optic Cable
-ATH-A900 Headphones with ATH-W5000 Ear Pads


----------



## catalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
X-Fi Xtreme Gamer -> AKG K81DJs = Headphone Setup

nice pook, my mate as a set of those headphones that he uses when he does gig`s (he`s a DJ), and they sound awesome, really clean bass and mid tones


----------



## dmbjohn

at home: On board of my P35-DS3P rev 2 optical in to Harman/kardon AVR 135 with infinity primus 150 bookshelf speakers. (i need center and a sub yet)
headphones I hvae a pair of sony MDR-cd380 also a pair of AKG K66

in car: panasonic receiver it has buttons, I HATE knobs, in to stock speakers currently so sub installed but i have one. just haven't figured out how to mount it in my truck, so its not in the way. 
an ipod


----------



## ian209

All about bass here








I've got 2X MTX MXS1004's (Thunder 7500's), and MTX Thunder 5510-44 subwoofers all powered by a Rockford 1001bd amp. Thats over 1000w RMS of bass and got them all for like <$300CAD at my local pwn shop and ebay







. I'll get pics after i finish playing crysis.


----------



## Namrac

Right now while I'm at home for spring break, it's...

320kbs mp3 > Jriver Jukebox > E-MU 0404 USB > DT770 Pro 80 ohm on my Lenovo Y510.


----------



## JoeUbi

Hey Namrac, have you ever though of using V0 instead of 320? It has the same quality as 320, but only uses the full 320 bitrate when the music needs it, so the file sizes are smaller, but without the loss of quality. I used to be all 320, but now all the music I rip is V0.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Hey Namrac, have you ever though of using V0 instead of 320? It has the same quality as 320, but only uses the full 320 bitrate when the music needs it, so the file sizes are smaller, but without the loss of quality. I used to be all 320, but now all the music I rip is V0.

Niko gave me the same thing a week ago or so, I'm ripping new music in V0, but I haven't bought any new music lately.


----------



## Niko-Time




----------



## Niko-Time

Joe, how do you like your waffles done?

And I see you like Explosions in the Sky, you got any more stuff from zee post-rock genre? If not, pm me at zee other place where its easier to link


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Namrac, you finally got your E-Mu? Is it everything you had hoped it would be?

Oh, and update for me, as I bought that Zen from Soloz...

Portable: 320KBps MP3 > Creative Zen Vision W > JVC Marshmallows
PC Rock: FLAC Audio > Foobar2000 > Bluegears b-Enspirer > Grado SR-80s
PC Techno / Gaming: Bluegears b-Enspirer > Audiotechnica ATH-A900s
Vinyl: JVC L-A10 Turntable > Harman/Kardon hk350i Amplifier > Audiotechnica ATH-A900s

Upgrades this Summer
- Sennheiser HD580s w/ Soloz Recable and HD600 Grills
- Little Dot 2+ Tube Amplifier
- Microshar uAmp 107 Portable Headphone Amp


----------



## FearMeansControl

hmm cool.. here's my setup

Presonus Firepod @ 24/96(1.5ms latency) -> Peavey 6-channel Mixer -> Presonus HP4 Headphone Amp -> Pair of Yamaha HS-5M's or a Panasonic Hi-Fi system I got back in 1998 which somehow still sounds excellent.

My 24/7 computer has a Firebox that gets into the signal chain @ the mixer... sounds tasty.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Namrac, you finally got your E-Mu? Is it everything you had hoped it would be?

Oh, and update for me, as I bought that Zen from Soloz...

Portable: 320KBps MP3 > Creative Zen Vision W > JVC Marshmallows
PC Rock: FLAC Audio > Foobar2000 > Bluegears b-Enspirer > Grado SR-80s
PC Techno / Gaming: Bluegears b-Enspirer > Audiotechnica ATH-A900s
Vinyl: JVC L-A10 Turntable > Harman/Kardon hk350i Amplifier > Audiotechnica ATH-A900s

Upgrades this Summer
- Sennheiser HD580s w/ Soloz Recable and HD600 Grills
- Little Dot 2+ Tube Amplifier
- Microshar uAmp 107 Portable Headphone Amp


I've been having some trouble with the drivers recognizing it, I'm gonna fiddle with it more after work today.

Also, my summer upgrades are exactly the same as yours except I want a MKII instead of a II+ and a Little Dot MKI instead of the uAmp.

Also, have you kramer modded those marshmallows? Aura just did it and seems very impressed with the results.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Also, have you kramer modded those marshmallows? Aura just did it and seems very impressed with the results.


Hell yeah I am







. Here's the link for you, Powertrip.

This summer my only real target is to grab a mid-range, dedicated, solid state amp. Apparently solid state has more synergy with Grado's, so right now I'm looking at something like a Headamp Gilmore Lite (used for sure) and a couple of DIY amps (Millet Max Hybrid, CK2III or whatever it's called).

I am more than satisfied with my EMU as the source, so no need to change anything there. Depending on how anti-budget I feel, I may look into trying to grab a pair of Alessandro MS2's (similar to Grado SR325i), Grado RS2's, or Senn HD580's (mod the crap outta them).


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hell yeah I am







. Here's the link for you, Powertrip.

This summer my only real target is to grab a mid-range, dedicated, solid state amp. Apparently solid state has more synergy with Grado's, so right now I'm looking at something like a Headamp Gilmore Lite (used for sure) and a couple of DIY amps (Millet Max Hybrid, CK2III or whatever it's called).

I am more than satisfied with my EMU as the source, so no need to change anything there. Depending on how anti-budget I feel, I may look into trying to grab a pair of Alessandro MS2's (similar to Grado SR325i), Grado RS2's, or Senn HD580's (mod the crap outta them).

To me, amps are just as much preference based as headphones. I dislike the "dryness" you can get from a SS amp, especially with a PC as a source... just doesn't bode well with me. Plus, I'm a warm sound kinda guy, so I love me some tubes.

However, depending on your budget, Penchum over at Head-Fi absolutely loved the Little Dot MKV. If I remember right it's in the $300-$400 range. Apparently very picky about source quality though.

I'm going the HD580 route both because of my love for Sennheiser, and my growing interest in classical, something the DT770's are not particularly specialized in.


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Joe, how do you like your waffles done?

And I see you like Explosions in the Sky, you got any more stuff from zee post-rock genre? If not, pm me at zee other place where its easier to link


I like my Waffles covered in syrup and kilobits.

That stuff you recommended is great too.


----------



## Duckydude

Here are some updated pics of my audio setup with my new desk.

My setup: Auzen X-Fi Prelude > Digital Optical Cable > Zhaolu D3 DAC > Soloz Silver RCA cables > Millet MAX Headphone Amp > Beyerdynamic DT880 with A Silver Cable.


----------



## soloz2

Those are both SA Reference Series cables


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Those are both SA Reference Series cables









Yes there are


----------



## georgethepotfarmer

Sound card : Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Elite Pro
Amp : Harman/Kardon avr 140
Center : kef cresta 20c
FL/FR : kef cresta 10
RL/RR : Kef coda 2
Subwoofer : paradigm PDR-8

Earbuds : shure Ec3
Headphones : Sennheiser HD 485


----------



## Skeevy

comp: logitech x-240
headphones: icemat siberias
mp3 player: i use my blackerry curve, it has a 4gb card

in my truck: wish is an s10 originally 4 speakers.
2 infinity kappas in doors
2 infinity kappas in dash
2 infinity tweeters in doors
alpine head unit
2 JL audio 10" w3's in custom sealed box
rockford fosgate 900w amp


----------



## catalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skeevy*


in my truck: wish is an s10 originally 4 speakers.
2 infinity kappas in doors
2 infinity kappas in dash
2 infinity tweeters in doors
alpine head unit
2 JL audio 10" w3's in custom sealed box
rockford fosgate 900w amp










dude.....thats sick!!! must sound awesome.....that fosgate is a very nice peice of kit!


----------



## soloz2

where are the *PICTURES!!!!*


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
where are the *PICTURES!!!!*

Sir, yes sir.




























That's one hawt cable. =D Sorry for the poor quality, phone pic.


----------



## Chipp

I don't guess I've posted pics in a while - so here is some eye candy.


----------



## Skeevy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalyst*









dude.....thats sick!!! must sound awesome.....that fosgate is a very nice peice of kit!










yeah ive heard louder, but nothing close to the qaulity of my setup. mine is far louder than i can hear, it will make you go deaf lol. heres some pics.










heres a few of the items i got for free from icemat. 5h's on left, siberias on right, and i aslo have in white. they also sent like 8 different kinds of steelpads and 7 icemat glass pads in every color


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is some of my audio stuff,


----------



## Namrac

How do you like the Headfive? I JUST bought one like an hour ago.









Edit: Should also take this opportunity to post some updated pics from my good camera.


----------



## soloz2

for car rigs I've heard some good JL systems, but the best have been (and might always be) Kicker SoloBarics. I'm not talking the square ones that are meant to just move air, I'm talking the old round solobarics that were designed with sound quality in mind, and the old kicker zr series amps that were built like tanks, arguably better than rockford's older amps and sounded better than anything else around. And yes this gear was all expensive, but worth it.

I've got two 10sd (last year of the round subs, best sounding ones) and a zr360 amp bridged giving them around 700w.


----------



## YuR!34

soundcard,...creative audigy2 zs,....hooked up to a creative inspire T7900 7.1 surround.

further a simple headset


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


How do you like the Headfive? I JUST bought one like an hour ago.










Honestly, I wouldn't be the best person to describe an amp. I do like it but I can't find the descriptive words needed to give a review or even express how I like it. To tell you the truth I haven't used it in a long time. I had it connected to where I would have to switch cables from my stereo to the headfive and it was a real pain just to do so. I always just ended up using the front panel jacks on the computer. Using the onboard sound card probably doesn't help the cause much at all.

I have since bought a new receiver and I use the digital connection, which frees my other connection. I just might start using it more now.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Honestly, I wouldn't be the best person to describe an amp. I do like it but I can't find the descriptive words needed to give a review or even express how I like it. To tell you the truth I haven't used it in a long time. I had it connected to where I would have to switch cables from my stereo to the headfive and it was a real pain just to do so. I always just ended up using the front panel jacks on the computer. Using the onboard sound card probably doesn't help the cause much at all.

I have since bought a new receiver and I use the digital connection, which frees my other connection. I just might start using it more now.


K701s through onboard? D: Blasphemy!


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

I guess I'll have to change my Avatar, as I'm no longer a Dynaudio owner, but rather an Acoustic Zen owner







I also got a new CD player for X-Mas, as well as a basic USB DAC.

Gear:

Roksan Kandy MkIII Integrated Amp
Cambridge Audio Azur 540C CD Player
Firestone Audio USB DAC
Acoustic Zen Adagio Speakers
PS Audio Prelude Speaker Wire

Various Interconnects
Crappy Sony "Digial Reference" headphones





















So far, so good







Next upgrade will be a new amp, then a new DAC. I've got more expenses than I can handle right now, so I don't expect to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## triggerc

wow, magnificent speakers! Now get yourself some good headphones to go with that!


----------



## CrackClocker

X-Fi Elite Pro+LM4562>C&C Box V2>HD555+HWC Mod/Grado SR-80+HD414 Cushions


----------



## Namrac

Pictures are lousy because of poor light in my room. But you get the idea.



















E-Mu 0404 USB > Meier Corda Headfive > Beyer DT770 600 Ohm

and...

E-Mu 0404 USB > Kenwood KA-51 > Yamaha A526


----------



## soloz2

well my setup has changed a bit since these pictures were taken, and it'll change again very soon with some new additions, and at least one amp leaving that hasn't left already, but here are a couple teasers...


----------



## Benny99

Btw my amp is a Corda Areitta not headfive


----------



## Namrac

That LED glow under the tubes on your Millet get me every time. So pretty.


----------



## soloz2

Current Desktop Setup:


----------



## Aura

The tower was meant for my room at school.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Some Mobile Audio is all I really have right now. Z-5500's on the puter/HT

H/U: Alpine 9815
EQ: Kicker KQ30
Front Stage: Boston Acoustics Pro 6.53X with Peerless 830491 (XLS 205's) 8" Mid bass
Front Stage Amp: (X2) JBL 80.4 (1 L CH) (1 R CH)
Sub: RE 15" SX
Sub Amp: JBL 1200.1
Sub Enclosure: 3.837^3 @26.62hz W/ 64.75^2 port area
Custom wound 275 Amp alt
1/0 Knu Konceptz Power/ground
Konfused power/ground distys
Knu Koncepts Karma interconnects
220+^3 RAAMmat


----------



## Namrac

My desk/audio setup as it currently stands. Speaker placement needs some tweaking (ideally the left speaker will be on the other side of my computer, off of the desk, but don't have anywhere to put it yet), but other than that I'm pretty happy with it.

The setup:

USB out to E-Mu 0404 USB > Little Dot MKII > Headphone out > HD580s/Preamp out > Kenwood amp > Yamaha A526 speakers

Edit: And yes, I was watching futurama.


----------



## cyberspyder

I cringe in fear everytime people have their 'bookshelf speakers' mounted/placed so close to the wall. If they have a rear port, you must distance them at least a foot from the rear wall and 2-3 feet from side walls. Also, proper speaker levels are critical. You'd want your ears level with the tweeter and slightly toed in, but not directly aimed at yourself. Lastly, those with 'reference' racks, aren't they supposed to be as 'dead' as possible? Glass resonates alot, thats why people have sheets of MDF glued together filled with sand for actual racks.

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


Lastly, those with 'reference' racks, aren't they supposed to be as 'dead' as possible? Glass resonates alot, thats why people have sheets of MDF glued together filled with sand for actual racks.

Cheers, Brendan


Do you not see the Vibra Pods my source is sitting on? Yes, I still need something for my amp, but I am not totally ignorant of the idea of vibration/resonance.

I also prefer to use a rack that doesn't look like ass.


----------



## cyberspyder

Oh yes, this definitely looks like ass: http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/Flexy_Ref.html


----------



## Darkknight512

Integrated Audio (Realtek - ALC888) on Gigabyte-P35-DS3L
Some $5 Headset
Yamaha YST MS-30


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
Oh yes, this definitely looks like ass:

Let people do what they wish. If I can add vibration dampening to my components and still use glass (which I greatly prefer in terms of aesthetics to the unit you linked btw), then that is what I am going to do. Sorry if that bothers you, but I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## cyberspyder

It's just my opinion, as forums are full of it...no hard feelings, just that I find the 'over the top' heavy duty style more appealing.

Brendan


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


I cringe in fear everytime people have their 'bookshelf speakers' mounted/placed so close to the wall. If they have a rear port, you must distance them at least a foot from the rear wall and 2-3 feet from side walls. Also, proper speaker levels are critical. You'd want your ears level with the tweeter and slightly toed in, but not directly aimed at yourself. Lastly, those with 'reference' racks, aren't they supposed to be as 'dead' as possible? Glass resonates alot, thats why people have sheets of MDF glued together filled with sand for actual racks.

Cheers, Brendan


They do not have a rear port, and like I said before, I'm working on placement. I use my headphones 90% of the time anyway, so they're not a high priority.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Personal- JVC 'Mellows w/Kramer mod

Rig-Diamond XtremeSound 5.1+Creative SBS330 2.1 (Z-2300 soon)


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


Oh yes, this definitely looks like ass: http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/Flexy_Ref.html




That actually looks really cool, I want it.


----------



## cyberspyder

I was actually referring to soloz.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

z5500s and Xfi when it decides to play sound.


----------



## Retrospekt

Vintage 4 foot tall Pioneer speakers + old pioneer reciever.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


I was actually referring to soloz.


I have a glass computer desk... and I have my speakers resting on mopads.

My enterainment center in my living room has glass shelves... but every component is on dampening feet, and my CD player is actually on a bamboo platform.

My Analog gear, and tube gear in the living room is on a wood rack, where each shelf is on spikes.

I'll admit, not the best, but for relatively cheap and looks good, pretty damn good


----------



## grip_racer

Digital Camera is dead so stock pics for now:

Celestion F15s, stuffed ports:









Yamaha RX-395 (45x2 @ 8ohm, 20-20,000hz 0.019% THD). Totally overbuilt for the price range:









Elemental Designs 9kv.2 (on 100w RMS plate amp, crossover at 60hz, 12db slope):









Vented, quarter-TL enclosure. Tuned to 30hz:









9Kv.2 Excursion video:
http://www.edesignaudio.com/9kv2_video.php

I will try and get a complete pic posted soon.


----------



## soloz2

nice and flabby bass in that video....


----------



## waqasr

Im no audiophile so im still on onboard sound which outputs to my Denon PMA 250se Amp running my Jamo Studio 170 floor standing speakers. Sometimes use my JVC FX66 through the amp aswell...ill try to get pics later on.


----------



## XaNe

Computer 4.0 setup
-X-Fi Fatal1ty
-Marantz 5001 (spdif) (+6 Treble +4 bass)
-sony ss-5000 (fronts)
-sony ss-mb300 (rears)

(future speakers)
ELT525M Mini Monitor

ELT525C Center

SVS PB10-NSD

move my current fronts to rear


----------



## grip_racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


nice and flabby bass in that video....


can it, elitist.

everything gets flabby with enough wattage in freeair. that vid is meant to rub some excursion in your face.

it isn't exactly a **** sub. especially for the money. show me a 8'' driver with better Fs(23hz), Qts(.30), and Xmax(14mm one-way) for $75 new. it's transient capability is just as good as my celestions, and its flat to about 25hz in the vented enclosure with a bit of EQ to take away the peaks.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grip_racer*


can it, elitist.

everything gets flabby with enough wattage in freeair. that vid is meant to rub some excursion in your face.

it isn't exactly a **** sub. especially for the money. show me a 8'' driver with better Fs(23hz), Qts(.30), and Xmax(14mm one-way) for $75 new. it's transient capability is just as good as my celestions, and its flat to about 25hz in the vented enclosure with a bit of EQ to take away the peaks.


just because a driver can move a lot of air does not mean it will sound good while doing so.

And yes, turn the volume up on just about any free-air driver and it will look similar.


----------



## grip_racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


just because a driver can move a lot of air does not mean it will sound good while doing so.


of course, but air displacement is essential to low-frequency extension. one look at the specs on this one will tell you that you wont find a better/more musical 8" sub for the price. it is properly engineered.

Qts: .30
Qes: .38
Qms: 3.5
Fs: 23.00Hz
Re: 7.4
Vas: 45L
Mms: 71.4g
Bl: 15.34T*m
SPL: 83.43dB
Sd: 231cmÂ²
Xmax: 14.1mm
Voice Coil: 38.0mm










yes, its a bit peaky without equalization, but with EQ to cut the peaks, its great. and it's fast enough to blend seamlessly into the celestions.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grip_racer*


of course, but air displacement is essential to low-frequency extension. one look at the specs on this one will tell you that you wont find a better/more musical 8" sub for the price. it is properly engineered.

Qts: .30
Qes: .38
Qms: 3.5
Fs: 23.00Hz
Re: 7.4
Vas: 45L
Mms: 71.4g
Bl: 15.34T*m
SPL: 83.43dB
Sd: 231cmÂ²
Xmax: 14.1mm
Voice Coil: 38.0mm










yes, its a bit peaky without equalization, but with EQ to cut the peaks, its great. and it's fast enough to blend seamlessly into the celestions.



specs indicate essentially nothing about how a sub or speaker will sound. From what you showed me one cannot prove that is a 'musical' sub. Nor that it will produce tight, accurate bass. On the other hand, one might deduct from he info at hand that the sub will produce loud boomy bass.

This is not really the place for an 'argument.' I'm not saying it's not a nice little sub. I'm only saying that if you really wanted to prove it's superiority then the data shown does not show that. All it does show is that the sub is likely to move more air and may or may not sound better doing so than other similarly priced drivers in its category. Spces are only part of the picture. End of story.


----------



## grip_racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Spces are only part of the picture.


A review of a sub using the 12" version of my driver.
http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/e...gns_a2-300.htm

now take about half the weight (142g vs 71.4g) out of the moving assembly and you'll get an idea of "fast for the money".

If your next argument is the difference in enclosures, there isn't much. Both enclosures are vented and made specifically for the the driver by eD.


----------



## JMT668

on the go 
Samsung G800 Mobile Phone 2GB sd card
Skullcandy Hesh

At Home 
Logitec 2.1


----------



## H3||scr3am

@ home
FLAC -> J River Media Jukebox -> ASIO through USB/Alien DAC OR Auzentech X-Fi Prelude -> Millet Max
T> NAD 2200PE -> AV123 XLS ENCORES
I> AV123 X-Sub
I> HD650s w/ balanced Cardas Cable
L> DT770 pro 80s

On the run
80GB ipod Classic 6th Gen -> Cryo silver LOD -> Mini^3 -> AD700s

At the Office
80GB ipod -> Cryo Silver LOD -> Millet Max Starving Student -> AD700s


----------



## Hoodcom

I am still working on an audio system for my 1991 S-10 Blazer, so it won't be mentioned...

As for my computer, I will tell once I get a new desk.

That Pioneer Equalizer is connected to the front preamp output on my Pioneer Elite Home Theater Receiver and feeds into an older Pioneer receiver.










I also have computer speakers hooked up to the headset output on my TV (Which I use if I don't want to use the hometheater system for my audio when watching TV normally.) They sound way better than the speakers built in the TV.









15" Powered Cerwin Vega subwoofer, and a custom speaker box with two subwoofers in it, as well as the older pioneer receiver I have.









SPL 12" Dual Voice Coil subwoofer and 12" Sony Explode. SPL is connected to the older pioneer receiver, while the 12" explode is being used as a passive radiator. This thing can get pretty loud and deep, but my 15" Cerwin Vega still is better.









the rear surround speakers, KLH, nothing special, they sound okay, are good enough for me for now.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Current Desktop Setup:



















Do i have the right to be jealous?


----------



## iakovl

mobile:


> players: Cowon D2 , Cowon A3
> headphones: Koss KSC75


Pc:


> sound card : Creative audigy 2 zs platinium pro
> headphone : Sennheiser HD595
> speakers : Cambridge SoundWorks DTT2500


----------



## noname

Onix Reference 0.5s
TCA Gizmo
Denon DA-500 (DAC)
Optical out from onboard (780i)
soloz IC cables (comming soon)

Pictures will be up when i get the DAC tomarrow.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Personal: JVC FX66 + Zune 30GB (Acoustic Setting)

Rig: Diamond XtremeSound SSX5.1 (Surprisingly good)+ Creative SBS 330 2.1+Logitech X-240 2.1 (4.2 audio)

Soon getting a Z-5300 in 5.1 surround


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Onix Reference 0.5s
TCA Gizmo
Denon DA-500 (DAC)
Optical out from onboard (780i)
soloz IC cables (comming soon)

Pictures will be up when i get the DAC tomarrow.

That's a great grab on the Denon, supposed to be a top-notch component.


----------



## spartacus

Wow some of you have AWESOME setups. Mine is mediocre in comparison:

2x 6" Pyle 2-way car speakers
8" Pyle car subwoofer
DIY power amp from a kit my dad bought and never used
and a 12V power supply I fished out of a dumpster and put in a box.

It cost me $65, and has better frequency range and more volume than anything else in the dorms at school

For the car and working out, I have a Sony NW-E507 1GB MP3 player.

*I'll edit with a pic when I return to school*


----------



## Mikecdm

Well it's more like a home theater but this is my audio set up.

Denon 3803
Denon DVD 1600
B&W Nautilus 805
B&W HTM2
B&W DM601
SVS 16-39 PC+ (may be wrong on model)


















And here is an old pic of my bedroom set up. In the pic I was using some antique stereo but I switched it out. Also don't mind the ugly looking computer case in the right. That has been discarded. It was part of my first ever build a few years ago.

AS of now:
Insignia speakers
Denon avr-587
on board sound as a source


----------



## Chipp

Looks as though you failed to mention the K701's.







Any other hardware associated with them?


----------



## Mikecdm

I posted the k701's a few pages back, here, several months ago. I have a corda head5 and a little dot micro + that I never use, but unfortunately I have never bothered to buy a sound card.







I think that I just stopped buying audio equipment in general. I go through stages in my hobbies and audio kind of lost priority. I mainly spend money on my computer now, but years ago it was strictly on audio. The last audio purchase that I made was a set of Klipsch pro media 2.1 for $50 on craigslist.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Do i have the right to be jealous?











that's from quite a while ago... damn I need to clean my desk...


----------



## XaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
I am still working on an audio system for my 1991 S-10 Blazer, so it won't be mentioned...

As for my computer, I will tell once I get a new desk.

That Pioneer Equalizer is connected to the front preamp output on my Pioneer Elite Home Theater Receiver and feeds into an older Pioneer receiver.










I also have computer speakers hooked up to the headset output on my TV (Which I use if I don't want to use the hometheater system for my audio when watching TV normally.) They sound way better than the speakers built in the TV.









15" Powered Cerwin Vega subwoofer, and a custom speaker box with two subwoofers in it, as well as the older pioneer receiver I have.









SPL 12" Dual Voice Coil subwoofer and 12" Sony Explode. SPL is connected to the older pioneer receiver, while the 12" explode is being used as a passive radiator. This thing can get pretty loud and deep, but my 15" Cerwin Vega still is better.









the rear surround speakers, KLH, nothing special, they sound okay, are good enough for me for now.









is everything bass today?


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XaNe* 
is everything bass today?









lol, kind of. Though I use my hometheater system for mostly gaming and movies. Lately I've been only running my 15" Cerwin Vega Subwoofer.

I realized it was PLENTY enough when I watched the Dark Knight.









I have improved my sound settings some, but I still am working on this setup. lol

I am wanting better rear speakers, and try to improve the sound settings some more.


----------



## Mr Pink57

DAP: Sansa Fuze 8gb + 16gb MicroSDHC | Sansa Clip 1gb
Reciever: Yamaha HTR-5760
Portable Amp: FiiO E5
Speakers: JBL S38II x2 | JBL S-CENTERII | JBL PB12
Headphones: Senn HD555 | Klipsch x10 | Altec Lansing iM716 | Shure E3c | Shure E2c
Cables: DIY

pink


----------



## HappycoreDJ

On the Go: iPhone 3G 8GB + Stock iPhone headphones.
Gaming: Sennheiser PC-150
Djing/Producing: Sony MDR V-700


----------



## DarkNite

On the Go: iPhone 3G 16GB + Sony MDR-EX32
Gaming: Grados SR-125s + Asus Xonar DX 7.1


----------



## PianoFan

This is one of the two sets I have. I've got another one in the flat in the city of my University.
With this setup I'm using a pair of Beyerdynamic DT330 headphones. They're not exactly audiophile grade,
but I've been using them for some 5 or 6 years now. I'm looking for some new ones though.

Wharfedale Modus Eight Speakers
Pioneer SX-305RDS Stereo Receiver
Pioneer F-701 Tuner
Sony CDP-XE570 CD Player
Sony MDS-JE480 MD Player
Beyerdynamic DT330 Headphones

I'm saving up to replace this sit at one point, but I'm unsure what to go for at the moment.

My portable set contains the Cowon D2 and the Shure E2 IEM's.
I'll post my other set when I've got some pictures.


----------



## Sonic

Sound Card: Creative X-Fi Platinum
Headphones: Icemat Siberias(A700 later)
Speakers: Z-2300's.

Pic's eventually.


----------



## noname

Got my denon da-500 today


----------



## Aura

Well, back at school, which means part of the main rig was left home and essentially stored away:










Here's what came with me:


----------



## soloz2

I still think you should have sent the moth to me for safe-keeping.


----------



## JoeUbi

Aura do you go to Bradley?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Aura do you go to Bradley?

Sure do, sophomore. I see you're at NIU - I have at least 3-4 friends and 2 cousins whom are up there







.


----------



## noname

I just moved my room around- now its a lot cleaner and my PC isnt sitting on a radiator.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## catalyst

.sup, what are the specs of those speakers? they look sweet!








p.s, shapeshifters ftw! lol


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalyst*


.sup, what are the specs of those speakers? they look sweet!








p.s, shapeshifters ftw! lol


Click here for product manual and full specs: http://www.krksys.com/manuals/rpg2_manual.pdf


----------



## noname

shapeshifter FTW!! i love all the artists on that album. Hey, rip that cd into flac (lossless compression) and torrent it









Edit: by the way i got my optical cable and got everything up with my dac. Holy crap does it does it sound good! Just got a soloz IC and going to get a Chaintech av-710


----------



## catalyst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


Click here for product manual and full specs: http://www.krksys.com/manuals/rpg2_manual.pdf










their really nice mate. if you dont mind me asking, how much were they and do you know of any retailers in the uk? i was looking through the manual and im seriously wanting a pair!


----------



## Chipp

/insert extreme envy over the KRKs


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catalyst* 
their really nice mate. if you dont mind me asking, how much were they and do you know of any retailers in the uk? i was looking through the manual and im seriously wanting a pair!









hehe thanks buddy. Well I'm from Slovenia and I get them for a fair price of 155â‚¬. The company where I bought them from (Audio Pro) orders them from Germany. I'm also getting the RP10s sub in February also ordered from there for an extremely nice price of 275â‚¬ (I've seen prices in Germany go from 300-400â‚¬). Dunno any retailers from UK mate, sry but you can order from Germany, around 30â‚¬ for shipping usually. Its extra cost but if there aren't any retailers in UK I see that as the best option. The sound is amazing, will be only using the sub for electronic music and rnb. Cuban, Latin and Jazz music sound amazing on RP5s alone. Any questions lemme know.


----------



## Kaishi

I like my setup. The subwoofer was a hard but fun project.

X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium Champion
-via DTS Connect over toslink to:
Sony STR-DG920 Audio + Video Receiver

Speakers:
FL & FR: Energy C-100
SL & SR: Energy C-100
C: Energy C-150
Sub: Homemade 300w, 12" Titanic Mk. III driver, sealed 2 ft^3 cabinet

Headphones: Sennheiser PC-350


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's my car audio setup currently in action:


Link Here






Link Here too





Setup consists of:
Stock 91 Buick Regal Head Unit
Stock Speakers all around
Alpine V-Power 600.1 monoblock amp (LPF @ 60Hz)
Pioneer Premier 2000SPL single 12" subwoofer
Custom Built Ported Box tuned to 34Hz (used to look MUCH prettier before it was stolen)
2x Optima Yellow Top batteries (1 in trunk)

If you'd like to see where this setup actually came from, just check out my Celica pictures in my profile. Sadly, I don't have any pictures of it before it was wrecked though







.

As far as home audio:
I have a Philips all in one reciever thingy with 5 little speakers and no subwoofer (I was using the car sub, but I wanted it back in the car). That is in the living room, and I am working on a sub for it.

Computer wise:
I have two cheapo Labtec speakers that I've modified into a headphones amplifier (works pretty well too....my eardrums CAN shake). And I use some generic Cyber Acoustics headset on there. Expensive stuff will be coming again once I come up with funds.


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

So I've just moved into my new apartment... so obviously I have a brand new setup (I bagged some AWESOME hand me downs from my dad, in the form of a Quad 909 power amp and Quad CD-P... TV is new too







) Cables are messy... but what can I do?

Gear:

Acoustic Zen Adagios
Quad 909 Power amp
Quad CD-P
Roku Soundbridge M1000
Xbox 360
PC w/Blu-Ray capability via HIS 4670 gfx and sony-optiarc bd drive
Toshiba 50" DLPTV


----------



## soloz2

those speakers look familiar. I've seen a pic before but can't recall what they are.


----------



## noname

nice setup. looks like a sweet spot to just chill.


----------



## cyberspyder

Jimmy, are you in Canada by any chance?


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
those speakers look familiar. I've seen a pic before but can't recall what they are.

That's possible: I've posted them in this very thread







However, I was still at home with mommy and daddy then :S (Acoustic Zen Adagios)

Back then I was also rocking a Roksan Kandy amp with a Cambridge Audio CD player: my new Quad stuff is much better (and I'm eternally grateful to my father for agreeing to "trade-down" with me... blu-ray is good via PC, but TV is only 720p... though I think that a 100$ BD Drive was a great investment (I use TotalMedia Theater as the software)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*
Jimmy, are you in Canada by any chance?

What gave it away, the snow out the window?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimmy2Shoe* 
That's possible: I've posted them in this very thread







However, I was still at home with mommy and daddy then :S (Acoustic Zen Adagios)

Back then I was also rocking a Roksan Kandy amp with a Cambridge Audio CD player: my new Quad stuff is much better (and I'm eternally grateful to my father for agreeing to "trade-down" with me... blu-ray is good via PC, but TV is only 720p... though I think that a 100$ BD Drive was a great investment (I use TotalMedia Theater as the software)

What gave it away, the snow out the window?









That and your Rogers (I think...have the exact same thing) box







. Montreal or Toronto?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
That and your Rogers (I think...have the exact same thing) box







. Montreal or Toronto?

Hehe - for what it is worth, I had the same box several thousand miles south with Bright House Networks.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hehe - for what it is worth, I had the same box several thousand miles south with Bright House Networks.

















It lags though, don't like it. And it looks like crap LOL.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 







It lags though, don't like it. And it looks like crap LOL.

Well, there is a reason my family has Verizon now.


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## noname

anyone know of a nice sub to go with onix reference 0.5s and a TCA Gizmo (Coax)?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


anyone know of a nice sub to go with onix reference 0.5s and a TCA Gizmo (Coax)?


You forgot the nice big b-word...

(budget)


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


You forgot the nice big b-word...

(budget)


Cheapest possible


----------



## soloz2

if you can pick up a used ULW or UFW that will be very, very nice. Especially if it has one of the new amps. (trust me







) I've heard both. For the price they simply can't be beat, but you will likely still be shelling out $400.

the TAD sub is decent, but boomy. unless you get your Gizmo modded so the sub out tracks with the volume you will have difficulty matching any sub to your ELT's but especially the TAD. The gain is touchy and if you don't have it turned up far enough you get no output, and the sound is way too boomy for my taste. Grandted this was with my Ref 1's, which are in an entirely different league, but I imagine the sub would still be quite boomy.

If you watch sales at partsexpress you can find HSU designed subs for cheap and I've heard good things about them.

Basically, if you want tight accurate bass you need to look for a sealed sub. They are hard to find at a reasonable price.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


if you can pick up a used ULW or UFW that will be very, very nice. Especially if it has one of the new amps. (trust me







) I've heard both. For the price they simply can't be beat, but you will likely still be shelling out $400.

the TAD sub is decent, but boomy. unless you get your Gizmo modded so the sub out tracks with the volume you will have difficulty matching any sub to your ELT's but especially the TAD. The gain is touchy and if you don't have it turned up far enough you get no output, and the sound is way too boomy for my taste. Grandted this was with my Ref 1's, which are in an entirely different league, but I imagine the sub would still be quite boomy.

If you watch sales at partsexpress you can find HSU designed subs for cheap and I've heard good things about them.

Basically, if you want tight accurate bass you need to look for a sealed sub. They are hard to find at a reasonable price.


Thanks, ill look into those. I wouldn't be purchasing a sub untill the second Gizmo version. By the way, i have reference 0.5s, not ELTs


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Thanks, ill look into those. I wouldn't be purchasing a sub untill the second Gizmo version. By the way, i have reference 0.5s, not ELTs









ah yes, I forgot. I think those speakers would be better than the ELT's with the Ninja crossovers and some norez.

TCA is temp (hopefully) closed so no 2nd version in sight. I'm planning to mod mine, if that goes successful (upgrade ad well







) I might be inclined to do a second.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


ah yes, I forgot. I think those speakers would be better than the ELT's with the Ninja crossovers and some norez.

TCA is temp (hopefully) closed so no 2nd version in sight. I'm planning to mod mine, if that goes successful (upgrade ad well







) I might be inclined to do a second.


I could offer mine as a prototype









I almost forgot about that skiing ninja upgrade. Come to think of it, i think i might actually do it now that i have the money. All i need to know how to do is solder lol.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


I could offer mine as a prototype









I almost forgot about that skiing ninja upgrade. Come to think of it, i think i might actually do it now that i have the money. All i need to know how to do is solder lol.


Tangent has some great tutorials on his site:
http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/

Soldering is not terribly hard as long as you've got decent tools. A bad iron or cheap solder can make a simple project a living hell.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Tangent has some great tutorials on his site:
http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/

Soldering is not terribly hard as long as you've got decent tools. A bad iron or cheap solder can make a simple project a living hell.


Thanks chipp. I will definitely look into that.
I saw a video a while ago of the mod being performed on my speakers model, and aside from the the soldering part, it looked relatively easy!

Cheap + Easy + Good results =


----------



## j0z3

onboard
R-20s
$10 cheap headset.

Don't worry, one day ill have those z5500.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


I could offer mine as a prototype









I almost forgot about that skiing ninja upgrade. Come to think of it, i think i might actually do it now that i have the money. All i need to know how to do is solder lol.


I really want to install a set of Ninja upgrades... just being 'broke' is tough especially when I can get $120 off this month. the crossovers I really want. (Ninja Master for Ref 1)

The ELT is quite detailed (for it's size and price range) but can be a little harsh, from the Danny Richie designed speakers I've heard it's probably safe to assume he has fixed this.


----------



## CerberaUK

Sound card: X-fi Xtremegamer
Speakers: Logitech G51
Headphones: Steelseries siberia


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I really want to install a set of Ninja upgrades... just being 'broke' is tough especially when I can get $120 off this month. the crossovers I really want. (Ninja Master for Ref 1)

The ELT is quite detailed (for it's size and price range) but can be a little harsh, from the Danny Richie designed speakers I've heard it's probably safe to assume he has fixed this.

Thank god for Danny, without him the skiing ninja would be nonexistent, thus creating havoc in the universe over the mere fact that his product is not in existence.


----------



## Dylan

Here is some pictures of my setup I use Frequently:





































The Pics of the Mixer where taken before I bought a new amp rack.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Pc-
X-fi Xreme music
5.1 creative gigaworks g500
ath ad700

Living room-
2 polk m60 - front
polk csm - center
4 polk m10 - rears
2 polk 8" front firing - subs
Sony STRDG1000 - receiver

Bedroom-
Onkyo HTIB s770


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Here is some pictures of my setup I use Frequently:

The Pics of the Mixer where taken before I bought a new amp rack.

Nice!!


----------



## mega_option101

I'll just let the pictures do the talking



























Portable:


----------



## .Sup

Nice! What mini amp is that and how much does it cost?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Nice! What mini amp is that and how much does it cost?

Just from the pictures is looks like a PA2V2.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Just from the pictures is looks like a PA2V2.

hehe I wish I would have such amp knowledge


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Just from the pictures is looks like a PA2V2.


It sure is


----------



## noname

Yay! Mega got his speakers! How do they sound?


----------



## mega_option101

So far, great for classical









Which is a plus since I do not like to listen to it on the go but at home when trying to do some homework it is perfect. Right now I am listening to my screamo/emo and they aren't too bad for all the screaming and for the actual instrumental parts but they lack in depth (bass).

I figured this would be an issue but they are great for now


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

For my PC setup; Xonar DX + Logitech Z2300 speakers + Logitech analog Precision Gaming Headset (for the mic; I hardly ever actually use its headphones).

For on the go; Sandisk Sansa m250 + Centrios 3312003 headphones. Even after nearly 6 years they still sound clean and the quality itself with vocals is exceptional. I'm hoping to replace the Sansa sometime with a Cowon iAudio 7.

For TV/movie stuff; Sherwood RD-7103 receiver (very lacking in features but it does the job) + 2 Cerwin Vega U351 HED speakers. 103 high quality decibels per watt ftw.


----------



## TUDJ

I finally got some pics =)

Everything:










Amp & DAC:










Headphones & Stand:


----------



## noname

Looking good TUDJ


----------



## rock3ralex

audigy platnum, platronics


----------



## slytown

M-Audio 410 Firewire Interface
Technics RP-DH1200 DJ Cans
KRK Rokit 6 G2 LE Yellow Studio Monitors


----------



## ArcticZero

Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer
Logitech X-540 5.1
Sennheiser HD-201


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
M-Audio 410 Firewire Interface
Technics RP-DH1200 DJ Cans
KRK Rokit 6 G2 LE Yellow Studio Monitors

What does Le mean? I have RP5 G2s


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
What does Le mean? I have RP5 G2s

Limited Edition?


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
What does Le mean? I have RP5 G2s

Yea, Limited Edition. They had a good sale on these. Do you get enough bass in those 5s? Most people suggest getting a sub for those.

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com...-CB?sku=609801


----------



## NrGx

Personal: Apple iPod Nano 3G > Yuin PK3

System: Asus Xonar DX > ATH-AD300

Living Room: Bose Lifestyle 28


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Personal: Apple iPod Nano 3G > Yuin PK3

System: Asus Xonar DX > ATH-AD300

Living Room: Bose Lifestyle 28

Where's ur Dance club tag?


----------



## 500sd

mp3 player: iphone 16gb/ ipod video 30gb
sound card: creative sound blaster audigy 
speakers: logitech z-5500
earbuds: white skullcandy smokin buds


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I'll just let the pictures do the talking


















Be real easy with the bass controls on that receiver. They do have serious bass power in them.









I just hooked my Cerwin Vega VE15's up to it, (400 watts peak, I believe 200watts RMS) and those Pioneers sure can push them.









It seems to provide better bass power than my Pioneer Elite...

*EDIT*

Correction, a HECK of a lot more bass power. I'm beginning to like my older Pioneer better now.


----------



## nookkin

PC: Sound Blaster Audigy 4, some old speakers in 4.1 configuration, currently using Vista's software-based audio enhancements (I miss my Audigy 4's hardware-accelerated enhancements that were available on XP)

MP3 Player: Sansa e250 with Rockbox


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


I just hooked my Cerwin Vega VE15's up to it, (400 watts peak, I believe 200watts RMS) and those Pioneers sure can push them.










Interesting... I didn't think a lot of people still had Cerwin Vegas (U351 HEDs over here if you didn't catch my earlier post).


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slytown* 
Yea, Limited Edition. They had a good sale on these. Do you get enough bass in those 5s? Most people suggest getting a sub for those.

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com...-CB?sku=609801

They look nice. Ordered sub 2 weeks ago, still waiting for it to arrive from Germany.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


Interesting... I didn't think a lot of people still had Cerwin Vegas (U351 HEDs over here if you didn't catch my earlier post).


No, I haven't seen it. I know a few people who own Cerwin Vegas. My mom has a pair of RE30s.

Did you post pictures of your speakers?


----------



## eureka

PC - X-Fi Fatal1ty -> M Audio BX5a or Grado SR-80.


----------



## Choggs396

Computer:
Sound card: Creative Labs X-fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty (lol) Pro
Speakers: Logitech X-540 5.1 Surround
Headphones: JVC HA-RX900


----------



## TUDJ

I feel that








.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


I feel that








.




























Is that better?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Is that better?










Tut.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*



























Is that better?










no, we need actual pictures of your rig all set up!


----------



## murderbymodem

Main computer: ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 w/ ATH-AD700s

Secondary computer (on the same desk as my main rig, right next to me): Logitech X-230s with Onboard

MP3 Player: None, I can't stand Earbuds.


----------



## darthspartan

Ok here is what i use

(2) Carvin LSx2153 duel 15in low and mids and a 1in horn 1200watts a piece.








(2) LSx1801A 18" Powered Subwoofers 700 watts
(2) 18 Inch Folded Horn Cabinets 400w/800w peak
(2) Dual 12 inch Midrange Cabinets 400w/800w peak
(2) Wide Dispersion Radial High Frequency Horns 300w/600w
(1) Carvin Duel 31 band eq
(3) Carvin 2000 watt amps
(1) Carvin 16ch powered mixer 1200watts

I use the limiters on the amps cause i like my hearing lol


----------



## SnickieX

Right, on this PC, still using the integrated sound card, got a Pioneer VSX-DX711 surround sound box hooked up to it, Sony SS-MB215 speakers, or Pioneer SE-L40 headphones.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Soundblaster live + Logitech X230. And some el-cheapo headphones in case I need them, don't know the brand.


----------



## drjoey1500

Is it just me, or is a thread like this boring with no pics...









anyway this is my combined setup in my room, It doesnt look like this anymore, but my bedroom speakers and my headphones are both in here.








heres my normal bedroom setup although ive been using the amp for my headphones at my computer








for my computer i have some mediocre creative t3100's which I rarely use and my AT ATH-M50's

Portable: Ipod 5th gen. sony ex51lp or possibly the m50


----------



## pioneerisloud

Dude, CLEAN YOUR ROOM!


----------



## drjoey1500

lol It was really messy because we had a bunch of junk in it cause we just got new carpet. Its a little better now


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


lol It was really messy because we had a bunch of junk in it cause we just got new carpet. Its a little better now










So take new pics?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*












Why do you have shoes in your room?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Why do you have shoes in your room?


Just a stab in the dark here, but I'm assuming he wears them







.


----------



## Wankerfx

Currently:

- Phillips 2GB .mp3 player (Got it for $10.00!)
- PA2V2 amp
- Sony MDR-V700's => soon to be Audio Technica A700's

My .mp3 player is really crap, but I bet my sound quality is better than any other portable device out there.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Just a stab in the dark here, but I'm assuming he wears them







.










sigh... americans... shoes are not for indoor use...


----------



## iandroo888

TV - Polk Audio Tower Speakers on Denon Reciever
PC - Altec Lansing GT5051
Headphones - JVC Marshmellow // Sennheiser HD202
Mobile - iphone 8gb 2g. use the headphones or use monster cable fm transmitter in car


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*









sigh... americans... shoes are not for indoor use...


I don't see them on his feet


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I don't see them on his feet










First person view don't have feet's in most cases


----------



## drjoey1500

ROFL...i didnt think it would be THAT big of a deal. for the record, most of that junk (including most of the shoes) are my brother's. I'm really a neat freak at heart. To prove it ill post some pics of my computer audio setup later







.


----------



## Luda

Living room: Denon 7.1
Mobile: phone/ipod nano ---> Shure Earbuds
PC: onboard[sli negates a sound card







] Fronts/Rears goto my X-530's and the center/sub goes gets converted to RCA and goes to a Hifonics NX400 which feeds a Alpine Type R 12".

pretty much cobbled together from various sources, but it works fairly well, although the loss of the center channel is a touch annoying, but i love the type R so ill live with it.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 







sigh... americans... shoes are not for indoor use...

Trust me, I wish I was born Japanese.

I always leave my shoes by the door when I come in. My mom yells at me and tells me to take them in my room.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
First person view don't have feet's in most cases


















They do in some cases though!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 







sigh... americans... shoes are not for indoor use...

Maybe where ever you are at or from. But people can choose if they want to wear shoes indoors or not.


----------



## eureka

Not creating much bass yet, hope it comes eventually.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Maybe where ever you are at or from. But people can choose if they want to wear shoes indoors or not.









Then owning a vacuum cleaner is overrated if you use shoes inside... at least use indoor shoes and outdoor shoes...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


Did you post pictures of your speakers?


Ah, no. Here's one I just took, though, for those speakers. For size reference, the TV is 36" diagonal.


----------



## TUDJ

Bump


----------



## S2kphile




----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*












I like


----------



## soloz2

my latest 'upgrade' DIY outriggers for my av123 ELT525T's




























Preliminary listening seems that the highs aren't quite as open as previously (I was using 12x12" granite slabs under the speakers) so more listening tests are in order. The speakers are more sable, but I may look into 18x18" slabs :dizzy:


----------



## grav1t0n

Haven't taken any pics lately, but I got rid of the smaller monitor on the right and the speakers are now on the desk pointed at me. Not sure if you can tell from the pic from they do have the foam under them, I'm looking at upgrading it though, anyone know any good ones?


----------



## soloz2

foam or speakers?


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*












Haha those things are soo small!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


Be real easy with the bass controls on that receiver. They do have serious bass power in them.









I just hooked my Cerwin Vega VE15's up to it, (400 watts peak, I believe 200watts RMS) and those Pioneers sure can push them.









It seems to provide better bass power than my Pioneer Elite...

*EDIT*

Correction, a HECK of a lot more bass power. I'm beginning to like my older Pioneer better now.


I need better speakers to better appreciate the bass that my receiver delivers









I am already saving up for a dedicated AMP and speakers/sub


----------



## TUDJ

Some moar speakery goodness:


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I need better speakers to better appreciate the bass that my receiver delivers









I am already saving up for a dedicated AMP and speakers/sub










Lol! We've got you hooked!


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


foam or speakers?


foam


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
foam

I've had good experience with Auralex products. I've used both mopads and speakerdudeHD's under speakers and subdude and gramma's under subs.

I must admit these look intriguing
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RX7f/

I've also had good experience with Granite slabs. Try some granite under the foam, or just instead of the foam. Next on my list... maple


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Next on my list... maple

Same here. This summer I plan on building a custom rack with maple shelving, if possible lacquered in the same tone as my Cicadas. The speakers will get maple bases to rest on as well.

At least it's a fairly inexpensive wood compared to what I've considered in the past for other projects.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Same here. This summer I plan on building a custom rack with maple shelving, if possible lacquered in the same tone as my Cicadas. The speakers will get maple bases to rest on as well.

At least it's a fairly inexpensive wood compared to what I've considered in the past for other projects.


from what I've read you want air dried maple, not kiln dried. There is an amish saw mill near me and I might knock on the door to see what I can come up with this summer.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I'm pretty new to the whole high quality audio thing, but I figure'd I'd show off my beginners setup...

My desktop:
X-Fi XtremeMusic - won from WSVG
Acoustic Authority A-3780RB - best sounding 2.1 computer speakers I've ever heard
Sennheiser HD555 - these are AWESOME









My HTPC:
X-Fi XtremeGamer
Logitech Z5500 5.1 (still EQing...)
This rig sounds decent, but I haven't really tested it very much.
Pic (don't have resize prog. here at work)

Mobile:
iPod 4G 30GB
Pioneer Avic D3
MB Quart 6.5" Components
Profile Baja 700W
JL Audio 12W3


----------



## charbs152

i dont really have personal audio setup my dad has a nice one though

here is my unfinished car setup

Kenwood kdc-mp338 headunit (stock speakers for now , but i want to get some aftermarket ones if i can ever get the money together)

iPod classic 120Gb


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I've had good experience with Auralex products. I've used both mopads and speakerdudeHD's under speakers and subdude and gramma's under subs.

I must admit these look intriguing
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RX7f/

I've also had good experience with Granite slabs. Try some granite under the foam, or just instead of the foam. Next on my list... maple


Yeah that does look pretty decent, I might have to try it out.

Granite, as in rock??


----------



## xguntherc

I have a JVC AVX-44 DVD/CD Player in my Truck, with a 80GB Ipod Classic. I don't know where it's phones went.

JVC AVX-44 Deck
http://www.suchartsound.co.th/images...kd-avx44_l.jpg
I have four 6 1/2 Alpine Type R's for my Doors
I then have 2 JL 12w6 Sub's
Pushed by a Polk PA1200.1 Amp

Thats my Truck, sounds pretty good. and It's fun when I can rattle the car next to mine's side mirrors lol.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a!!!!1*


Yeah that does look pretty decent, I might have to try it out.

Granite, as in rock??



yes, granite as in rock


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yes, granite as in rock









Seems like it'd be kinda weird, lol. How does that help it?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
Seems like it'd be kinda weird, lol. How does that help it?

It isolates the speakers from the floor - if you stand speakers on suspended floorboards then the vibrations from the speakers pass down through the bottom of the speaker and into the floor which can create resonance (the floor can add to the sound and make the sound bad).

I'm sure soloz or someone else who knows more will elaborate or tell me I'm wrong


----------



## grav1t0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


It isolates the speakers from the floor - if you stand speakers on suspended floorboards then the vibrations from the speakers pass down through the bottom of the speaker and into the floor which can create resonance (the floor can add to the sound and make the sound bad).

I'm sure soloz or someone else who knows more will elaborate or tell me I'm wrong










What if the speakers are on a desk, or on stands? You wouldn't put the subwoofer on the granite would you?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a!!!!1* 
What if the speakers are on a desk, or on stands? You wouldn't put the subwoofer on the granite would you?

For a desk then you'd use something like the Auralex Pads such as Noname has used here










With my stands I use Blu-tac between the speakers and stands - some people use sound isolating foams and I dont see any reason you couldn't place the stands on a granite slab if the resonance was really that bad.

My stands really helped, I think mostly because my speakers were directly on my desk so I was getting lots of unwanted boomy bass, now the bass is nice and tight









EDIT:

I mis-read and missed the subwoofer bit - and yes people put subs on paving slabs - some even put a slab ontop aswell. You can also get an Auralex Subdude which are a version of those speaker foams - for a sub


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
For a desk then you'd use something like the Auralex Pads such as Noname has used here










With my stands I use Blu-tac between the speakers and stands - some people use sound isolating foams and I dont see any reason you couldn't place the stands on a granite slab if the resonance was really that bad.

My stands really helped, I think mostly because my speakers were directly on my desk so I was getting lots of unwanted boomy bass, now the bass is nice and tight









EDIT:

I mis-read and missed the subwoofer bit - and yes people put subs on paving slabs - some even put a slab ontop aswell. You can also get an Auralex Subdude which are a version of those speaker foams - for a sub










Hey that's flattering that you are using my setup!
And yes, the mopads work great


----------



## eureka

I think I need some of those..


----------



## Solertia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 









Woah, I have that same mouse pad! And that same mouse! And that same keyboard! And that same monitor! XD


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solertia*


Woah, I have that same mouse pad! And that same mouse! And that same keyboard! And that same monitor! XD


LOL wow what are the odds


----------



## Wankerfx

Here's a picture of my setup:


----------



## jarble

edit wrong page


----------



## .Sup

KRK-RP10s


----------



## spice003

sweet looking setup,how does it sound?


----------



## Hoodcom

My Cerwin Vega HT-10D subwoofer and KLH 9906 satellites. Well, only one sat. is seen in this video.

The Satellites are modded, as I have put REAL tweeters in these, and they sound so much clearer than ever before! They used to use thin metal things behind what appears to be a dome tweeter.

These speakers are running off Zone 2 on my Pioneer Elite, with out any bass, treble, nor Equalizer settings, and they sound pretty clear.









Too bad the camera doesn't capture the true quality.









  
 YouTube - Cerwin Vega HT-10D Sub. and KLH 9906 Sat. Excursion on Pioneer Elite Zone 2


----------



## soloz2

way too much port noise and is that the voice coil extending too far that I'm hearing


----------



## alexisd

My home theater;all in ceiling speakers
Denon avr 985
Power center hts 3600
power onkyo 282 wrap
dvd zenith dvr 318 hacked
Ps3
7.1 high end speakercraft Aim8 4 all in ceiling
Dayton 120 ht wtt powered sub 
1 passive in ceiling sub
Sony 400 cd's
52" Samsung LN5A550


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


way too much port noise and is that the voice coil extending too far that I'm hearing










I think most of it is due to the camera distorting, though the pop you do hear before you seen me control my volume was from the sub. It doesn't like the type of beat the first song had at high volume, but it handles bass like the second song well.

It was at -10db when it was on the first song, I turned it down to -14db to back off.

Good excursion from a 10" subwoofer though.

I do plan on making more videos of my sets of speakers, hopefully one of my Pioneers that are at my brothers.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
I think most of it is due to the camera distorting, though the pop you do hear before you seen me control my volume was from the sub. It doesn't like the type of beat the first song had at high volume, but it handles bass like the second song well.

It was at -10db when it was on the first song, I turned it down to -14db to back off.

Good excursion from a 10" subwoofer though.

I do plan on making more videos of my sets of speakers, hopefully one of my Pioneers that are at my brothers.

Sounds good.

What song is that you where playing in the video?


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Sounds good.

What song is that you where playing in the video?

The first song, I don't know, I played a song that is in a 'ultimate bass test' video with a few different songs in it, as for the second song, it's called Bass Will Destroy You, by Bassotronics, which I played via windows media player.









Here is the youtube video:


YouTube - |Ultimate BasS TesT|


----------



## Dylan

Thanks, +1


----------



## Hoodcom

On ebay, I see a pair of Cerwin Vega AT-8s, re-foamed, and they look in REAL nice condition. 8" woofers. $100, and $100 shipping. I want them to use as rear speakers, but... shipping seems kind of high, but then again, total cost is cheaper still... I am wanting all Cerwin Vega on my hometheater system..

Hmm... I can also get a set with 10" woofers for near the same cost, but cheaper. Good condition too... and with those, they have midranges.









I want them... badly.. lol

I guess I should go after them.. Hard to decide... I want all kinds of speakers.


----------



## Dylan

www.sweetwater.com is a good place to buy speakers. Free shipping


----------



## videoman5

Onboard > 900 Mhz Wireless Headphones from RadioSmack.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
www.sweetwater.com is a good place to buy speakers. Free shipping









Thanks, though it doesn't seem like they've got anything I can easily hook onto my home theater system.









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=180329749008

I bought these... Just overall cheaper than what I can buy from Cerwin Vega new, and that's comparing to their bookshelf model with the 6 inch woofers. Besides, I like the old style.









I think that is the only thing I will get as an upgrade to my home theater system. For now... I seen CV 250SEs on ebay too, nice, but I dunno. I think I will just wait and possibly get AV123 speaker set for a first time.







That or JBL... Their 4 way bookshelf speakers are really tempting. Hmm.


----------



## Chipp

Vintage CV is better than their newer stuff, anyways.


----------



## l4n b0y

office- Logitech x-530's

theater room- Pioneer HTZ-360 home theater setup, with (4) Rockford Fosgate p2's off 1500wrms, for the xplosions.

car(00 Acura TL)- Pioneer DEH-780MP Premier Head Unit, Bose Mids, Cerwin Vega Tweets, and a 15'' Creative Sound Solution SDX in a 2.5cuft tunes to 32hz, powered by a sundown audio SAZ-1500D <-that = teh good sound. that sub has an fs of 19hz, it drops SOOOO low.. such good SQ from this set up.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Vintage CV is better than their newer stuff, anyways.










That probably is the same for other speaker companies, huh?


----------



## soloz2

not always


----------



## Retrospekt

Some of the older members might remember a guy called "Tuchan". He just posted his personal audio setup over at another site, just thought you guys would like to see it. The subs are 15".










Again, this is NOT MINE. Hopefully some of you remember Tuchan.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

OMG! the neighbors must love him,lol.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Mmm, PA system. Yummy


----------



## Wankerfx

Ah yes, that crazy Aussie Tuchan!


----------



## skormee

EMU 0404 usb > Heed canamp > K701

WOOO!!! go AKG

Portable: sanza clip 4gb > UE TF 10 pro


----------



## sectorize

e-mu 0202 usb or ipod classic 80gb > audioengine a2 or senn hd595 or jvc/victor ha-fx300


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*









.


Come on


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


sweet looking setup,how does it sound?


sorry spicey, haven't seen you reply-they sound amazing, really good bang for the buck!


----------



## grossebeaver

For computer gaming and music I use a pair of AKG K702s on a headroom amp/dac:


----------



## *_*

my entry-grade setup:










Please comment


----------



## 98uk

Computer: Asus Xonar D2 > Sennheiser PC151/Logitech Z-2300

iPod Touch G2: JVC FX-66 (Air pillow things)


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by **_**


my entry-grade setup:










Please comment










tiniest amp I have ever seen







how does that cowon player sound?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Archos 5 -> HotAudio amp with Alps -> HD600s

on the go:

Archos 5 -> Fiio E5 (the E3 is in previous post fyi) -> iGrados


----------



## alexisd

A bump for this great thread.Post some pics too.


----------



## *_*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


tiniest amp I have ever seen







how does that cowon player sound?


cowon sounds VERY good with EQ, however soundstage is congested


----------



## Turnoz

Oh! That amp! How do you like it? I was thinking of getting one. Well also the E5 version.

Its the Fiio E3 for reference. Sells for 8$ shipped on dealextremes xD


----------



## *_*

E3 provides a stronger bass as well as some clarity ni the mids. it kinda tones down the extreme highs. overall, im happy with my purchase


----------



## JoeUbi

Straight up ballin' speakers. They're pretty ninja, hiding a 10" sub in the side. Also have the CD carousel connected to the receiver through optical, so no loss over the line between the player and receiver.

Still need to get some sort of mount... lol








Inside the cabinet.








Close-Up.








The Rear.


----------



## odie

Allen & Heath gl3300 32ch, alesis imultimix8, monster power conditioner "piece of crap", ashley 3-way x-over x 2, Crown xs700 x 2, Furman power conditioner "worth every penny







", Harman 2-way x-over, crown xs500, QSC 250x2, Europower ep2400, Peavey qw3 x2, peavey sp12 x2, pioneer tsw1207d4 x4, Jbl jrx115 x2, jbljrx112 x2, mtx thurnerpro2 tp12 x2, a slew of mics, sig rig with creative s80270, and the most heavy item of the gear "the cables" 4-large luggage bags with wheels, and a hose roller full of speaker cables. Not to mention each band members amp/speaker etc.....


----------



## silent_nightr34

M-Audio Firewire Solo -> KRK RP5's and RP10 Sub...

Sound Quality = Beyond amazing.

When you get into the sweet spot it's like the sound covers you in a blanket and sounds so... good... my mouth is watering just thinking about it.. I am going to seriously build a surround sound setup using active studio monitors.. Those amps and bookshelf speakers are just not worth it for such sub-par sound imo... I can't wait to upgrade my monitors to a set of Adams A7's or some dynaudios or somthing.. Hearing sounds exactly like how they were meant to be, without coloration and all that jazz those fancy and expensive amps and speakers do, is like another experience.. Lets just say, I do not regret buying studio monitors for my PC...







I could on for days about them...


----------



## Xeroni

I recently fixed up some Pioneers I found in the house my uncle was moving in to. The surrounds on the woofers were practically destroyed by time. Spent $20 and a few hours and they're as good as new. I have them hooked up to a old Yamaha receiver with some thick cabling. Going from my Z5500s boomy bass to the Pioneers punchy bass made music sound so much better.

My portable is an iPod 6th gen 120Gb with some $30 JVC headphones. Even after having it for a few months I still don't like the sound coming from the ipod, it focuses way to much on the lows and highs and practically drops all voices from songs.

In my car I have some kind of off brand head unit that was installed by the previous owner. Strangely it can do Bluetooth with my phone, and even has a ipod hookup in the glovebox which thankful bypasses the DAC on it. And they all go to the stock '89 Volvo 760 speakers, which are surprisingly 2 way speakers. My parents' cars don't even have 2 way speakers, and their cars are less than half of mine's age.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odie* 
Allen & Heath gl3300 32ch

love their sound boards I used to do sound for a church that had them great stuff









guess I'll post up some of my stuff








main sound=diamond 9.5's and RCA receiver
























































autographed quiet drive cd
















and a old pic of my computer sound RCA speakers


----------



## odie

LOL, I got this at a local church for $500.00 lightly used on sunday's









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeroni*


I recently fixed up some Pioneers I found in the house my uncle was moving in to. The surrounds on the woofers were practically destroyed by time. Spent $20 and a few hours and they're as good as new. I have them hooked up to a old Yamaha receiver with some thick cabling. Going from my Z5500s boomy bass to the Pioneers punchy bass made music sound so much better.

My portable is an iPod 6th gen 120Gb with some $30 JVC headphones. Even after having it for a few months I still don't like the sound coming from the ipod, it focuses way to much on the lows and highs and practically drops all voices from songs.

In my car I have some kind of off brand head unit that was installed by the previous owner. Strangely it can do Bluetooth with my phone, and even has a ipod hookup in the glovebox which thankful bypasses the DAC on it. And they all go to the stock '89 Volvo 760 speakers, which are surprisingly 2 way speakers. My parents' cars don't even have 2 way speakers, and their cars are less than half of mine's age.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Yeah, the ghetto looking bench thing the receiver is sitting on is gunna go. Building a new one over the weekend.


----------



## spice003

nice receiver, i like HK, when did they start making black remotes?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
nice receiver, i like HK, when did they start making black remotes?

Thanks









To be completely honest, I'm kinda disappointed by the remote. It looks and feels like a remote to a $50 DVD player you get at Wal-Mart


----------



## Chipp

Looks like a really similar remote to what I have with my HK receiver. I agree - build quality on the remote is not too great. :/


----------



## spice003

yeah quality does suck, i still have my old AVR-130 sitting in a box since i bought onkyo 706. great receiver though! need to sell it to get money for lenses


----------



## Aura

Sorta ghetto setup I have in the dorm right now (btw, that IKEA table rawks for $12).










Sure will be nice to be in the apartment this fall.


----------



## JoeUbi

My HK on the last page has a great remote, unfortunately it's MIA.


----------



## Benny99

I havnt been on Overclock.net for so long









Anyways here is mine


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Sorta ghetto setup I have in the dorm right now (btw, that IKEA table rawks for $12).










Sure will be nice to be in the apartment this fall.


That's rather bold of you to bring the Moth to the dorms







. When I lived in the dorms, our doors were always open and all kinds of shady people were going in and out of my room. It's one of the main reasons why I moved out. It was a great place to meet people however.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


That's rather bold of you to bring the Moth to the dorms







. When I lived in the dorms, our doors were always open and all kinds of shady people were going in and out of my room. It's one of the main reasons why I moved out. It was a great place to meet people however.


I don't allow shady people in my room







.

In all seriousness, the people I know on my floor, which is most everyone, is pretty trustworthy in general and really have no idea how much money is in my rig.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
I havnt been on Overclock.net for so long









Anyways here is mine



























Nice setup but that volume know on Arietta needs to get replaced


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Nice setup but that volume know on Arietta needs to get replaced









Replacing why inform me ?

The Arietta seems to work pretty dam well to me


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Replacing why inform me ?

The Arietta seems to work pretty dam well to me










No I don't have one I meant I would replace it if it were mine


----------



## freebeer

I've got my X-530s. Had them 3 years, still working great. However my front left speaker cable got ripped somehow, so I'm using my rear right speaker as my front left, basically going 4.1. Need a sound card still, on-board FTL


----------



## Manji

Sansa Fuze + Nuforce Icon Mobile Amp + Denon AH-D1001

Edit: Picture added










Benny99, Where did you get that over head padding for your grado?


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manji* 

Benny99, Where did you get that over head padding for your grado?

Its a Beyerdynamic head padding from the DT770s.

You should be able to buy them directly from Beyer.

Makes wearing My MS-2s Wonderful


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
No I don't have one I meant I would replace it if it were mine









Lol you still havnt given me any explanation of why to replace it.

The Arietta is a dam good amp imo and really no point of replacing it for my MS-2s.


----------



## Manji

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Its a Beyerdynamic head padding from the DT770s.

You should be able to buy them directly from Beyer.

Makes wearing My MS-2s Wonderful









Thx, +rep

I couldn't find it on Beyer's website but I found it on another site. Are you familiar with this website? I'm too hesitant to purchase from them. http://www.thomann.de/gb/beyerdynami...o_kopfgurt.htm

-manji


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's mine w/ new furniture.



























Decided to do a bit of cable management.


----------



## Aura

Look good fallen







.

My stack got a little larger today - friend's parents bought a new receiver, and rather than simply tossing out the old one, I ended up as a pseudo-benefactor. It's a Nakamichi AV-7, and the headphone out actually sounds surprisingly decent for being a universally-focused component (speaker posts, headphone out, source selector, tuner, etc). My friend will either sell it or I'll part ways with my Little Dot and keep this one around, since it sounds better and is 10x more flexible.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Look good fallen







.

My stack got a little larger today - friend's parents bought a new receiver, and rather than simply tossing out the old one, I ended up as a pseudo-benefactor. It's a Nakamichi AV-7, and the headphone out actually sounds surprisingly decent for being a universally-focused component (speaker posts, headphone out, source selector, tuner, etc). My friend will either sell it or I'll part ways with my Little Dot and keep this one around, since it sounds better and is 10x more flexible.











Which little dot do you have? I may be interested =)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*


Which little dot do you have? I may be interested =)


PM sent.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
PM sent.

Received, and looking to work something out =)


----------



## Chipp

Nakamichi makes some nice stuff. (Or made, I don't know if they're in the business anymore stateside).


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Look good fallen







.

My stack got a little larger today - friend's parents bought a new receiver, and rather than simply tossing out the old one, I ended up as a pseudo-benefactor. It's a Nakamichi AV-7, and the headphone out actually sounds surprisingly decent for being a universally-focused component (speaker posts, headphone out, source selector, tuner, etc). My friend will either sell it or I'll part ways with my Little Dot and keep this one around, since it sounds better and is 10x more flexible.

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j121/Jive18/HPIM4430.jpg?t=1238998593[img]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Thank you, sir. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

Your setup is looking great as well.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## TUDJ

very nice


----------



## xapno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 



























What make is that tube amp ? and what did it set you back ?


----------



## rush340

It's a Little Dot! They're not too expensive either:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Little-Dot-MK-III...3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xapno*


What make is that tube amp ? and what did it set you back ?


Its an LD MKIV SE and it costs 399$ + shipping and custom

More pics here: http://www.digital-sickness.net/Uplo...?folder=MKIVSE


----------



## Seelen

Senn HD-595's and an SA-XR55 receiver. Truly nothing special...I'd really like to upgrade, but I have no income right now, so this does just fine for me atm. I'd like to pick up the 650's now that senn has a new flagship, hopefully they will becomer cheaper.


----------



## jpw007

Well, heres my setup!

This is my room one, so its the PS3 > Citypulse > HD555 (will be the AD900's when they arrive!)

My PC is in my bro's room and i cbf moving it in there to take pics haha, just gonna leave setup on the PS3 for a lil while.

Also, excuse all the crap on the left. Thats my little dumping ground. Sad thing is, i tidied it up ALOT last week, yet it still is messy as all hell lol.


----------



## .Sup

my "DIY" headphone stand


----------



## Hoodcom

Vintage setup!


----------



## Izvire

Sony TA-F300R Amplifier
Cerwin-Vega! D 5-E Speakers
Sennheiser HD 215 Headphones


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoodcom* 
Vintage setup!


















I see you like your bass









oh yea where did you get your panel meter (the one on top)?


----------



## Rushnerd

I'd post, but there's nothing exciting about two tiny Bose speakers on a desk and a tucked away sub.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I see you like your bass









oh yea where did you get your panel meter (the one on top)?


I got the realistic Audo Power Meter, APM-100 from someone who was selling it at audiokarma for $20.

Reads from 0.01 to 100 watts. It can be switched from 4 ohms to 8 ohms too.


----------



## Rook_

*My Car Audio Setup;*

*Head Unit;* Alpine CDA 9887
http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/prod...model=CDA-9887

*Imprint DSP;* Alpine PXA-H100
http://www.alpine-usa.com/US-en/prod...model=PXA-H100

*Spectrum Analyzer;* Alpine RUX-C701
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ZsEk56e...-RUX-C701.html

*Equalizer / DSP;* PXA-H701
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_500PXAH...701.html?tp=84

*Front Components;* JL ZR650-CSi
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_c...php?comp_id=65

*Rear Components;* JL ZR650-CSi
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_c...php?comp_id=65

*Four-Channel Amplifier;* JL HD 600/4
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps.php?amp_id=482

*Subwoofer;* JL 10W3v3-4 & JL Stealthbox
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_s...hp?fit_id=1424

*Monoblock Amplifier;* JL Slash V2 500/1v2
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps.php?amp_id=439

Connected with budget, cheap wires and kit from Radio Shack... just kidding, I love my setup, my 1999 Tacoma might not be much to other people, but I love that truck, and this system makes driving it so much more enjoyable.


----------



## thumbhammer




----------



## TUDJ

Nice thumb, although, aren't the speakers a little high? Ideally they should be at ear level and they don't seem to be pointing downwards.


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Nice thumb, although, aren't the speakers a little high? Ideally they should be at ear level and they don't seem to be pointing downwards.


They do seem like they aren't pointing down in the picture, but they are







. They are mostly setup for home theater. I watch movies sitting on my bed, not in my chair, so the speakers are (to me) in the best position for both sitting in my chair and on my bed.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thumbhammer*


They do seem like they aren't pointing down in the picture, but they are







. They are mostly setup for home theater. I watch movies sitting on my bed, not in my chair, so the speakers are (to me) in the best position for both sitting in my chair and on my bed.












Looks like a nice sized TV you have their there too









Edited for noob spelling.


----------



## ShaveWithALightsaber

IAm using my X-fi titanium with my Logitech Z5500. not too bad.


----------



## Reista

you guys aren't Personal enough =p this is a custom box made by yours truly =D


----------



## thumbhammer

Quote:

you guys aren't Personal enough =p this is a custom box made by yours truly =D
I think more pics are in order. I can't comprehend what is going on here.


----------



## Rushnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reista* 








you guys aren't Personal enough =p this is a custom box made by yours truly =D

^^^Phil Spector:"_You're doing it wrong._" xD


----------



## jpw007

Not sure if i should be confused or impressed by that!

More pics pls! I wanna know exactly what i am looking at lol. You have more outside or is it just that?


----------



## Reista

Ill take more pics when i get back from school =p ive got 3 minutes to get there =p heres a cruddy vid i have of them though. the focus wasn't of the speakers tho it was the leds i got to run from an 18v sub safely =o http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=51812836

Heres a fresh pic of it in my closet due to my buying a new desk (=D) and having no idea where to put mah speakers


----------



## TUDJ

Bump


----------



## cyberspyder

Portable:

Source - iAudio D2+, Thinkpad x30 with DAC
Headphones - AKG K81DJ, Triple.Fi 10's, Westone UM3X


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manji*


Thx, +rep

I couldn't find it on Beyer's website but I found it on another site. Are you familiar with this website? I'm too hesitant to purchase from them. http://www.thomann.de/gb/beyerdynami...o_kopfgurt.htm

-manji


this is actually a very well known German site with great rep


----------



## chinesekiwi

See sig


----------



## cyberspyder

Did you flash the D2 firmware to D2+?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


Did you flash the D2 firmware to D2+?


Are you talking about Xonar D2 here?

Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## cyberspyder

Wrong end


----------



## Darren9

Personal - N81 + SuperFi 5 Extended Bass
Headphone - Xonar Essence STX + Grado SR80
Speakers - Onkyo HT-R518 + Monitor Audio BR2's, BR1's & Center

Here's an old pic, I've dusted under the reciever since.........


----------



## TUDJ

This thread needs more pics!!


----------



## Chipp

It is embarrassing, but as I started moving things into pre-college "storage mode" I realized I still needed a desk to use until I leave.









Of what is in that pic, the Sansui speakers on the far left and right are the only ones actually in use. They are being driven by the top power amp, a Samson S700. Off stage right out of view is a Polk PSW10 subwoofer. The amp is being fed by the M-Audio Firewire Solo, seen under the midi controller. Off on the right are my DT770s and MSSH with the Sony CDP-CE215 player.


----------



## Arbiter419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reista* 








you guys aren't Personal enough =p this is a custom box made by yours truly =D

So is this just a wall of sound?


----------



## bobfig

here is mine






































+








+









OR









+








with an extra sub!!!


----------



## ace8uk

Not the best photos, but just took some quick snaps of my setup for TUDJ













































I'll take some better, detailed photos another day and use my tripod, but you get the jist of things.


----------



## TUDJ

Lookin' good Dan, I see you were not exagerating about having no room for your legs under there!


----------



## ace8uk

Yep. Big sub is big







The sound is worth it though


----------



## soloz2

I received some new speakers today... my first foray into single full-range drivers







I'll post pictures after I actually get to listen to them


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I received some new speakers today... my first foray into single full-range drivers







I'll post pictures after I actually get to listen to them










ooooh! must post speaker pron!!


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Bedroom - Samsung HT-Q100


----------



## wintermute

Auzentech X-Fi Prelude @ TI OPA637AU OPAMP
Supra PC @ Amp signal cable
Thule Spirit AI150B amplifier
Argento Silver Reference speaker cables
Dali Evidence 870 speakers


----------



## [Teh Root]

Personal -- Koss R80's
Gaming Rig -- X-FI Fata1ty + Koss r80's + Logitech Clearchat Gaming Headphones + Logitech X-230 2.1


----------



## videoman5

Computer (ALC889) -> Sennheiser HD201s/Radio Shack 900mhz wireless headphones.
Cowon D2+ -> Sennheiser HD201s


----------



## skatingrocker17

46" Sony Bravia - 5.1 Sony Surround Sound System ( about 5 years old and still sounds great)
42" LG LCD - JVC Stereo (about 2004, not used much)
Computer - Altec Lansing 4.1. I bought these back in 2003 and they are still some of the best computer speakers I've heard.


----------



## Josh81

altec lansing is good stuff


----------



## cyberspyder

Brendan


----------



## mrtn400

Right now I'm temporarily running: Onboard AD1885 -> Kenwood KR-V76R -> JVC HA-RX700.

I've got money I might use for a new setup, but I have lots of things that I'd like to use it for.


----------



## LukeG

Sound card: xonar d2x
Speakers front: DIY tower speakers(duel 12 subwoofers amped, bullet tweeter, 6.5mid)
Speakers center: DIY wide sound bar design(2 bars each with dome tweeter, and 2 4inch fullrangers, crossed at 8k)
Speakers side: DIY oversized bookshelf speakers(single 10sub dome tweeter, 6.5inch midrange)
Reciver: Pioneer
Subwoofer 1: 500watt bash amp with 10inch crossed 60hz to 150(right now its low pass is at 20hz till new subwoofer is done)
Subwoofer 2: Incomplete DIY, 1000watt plate amp, css sdx15 with 2 passive rad.

Full range speakers with bass make movies much more punchy, I often keep subwoofer off, but all speakers are crossed over to not go below 100hz. New subwoofer will go down to 12hz with box specs.


----------



## TUDJ




----------



## Sgtbash

YouTube - Altec Lansing VS2421  



 
Rate it please


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


YouTube - Altec Lansing VS2421

Rate it please










What's with the farting? Sounds like it's clipping.


----------



## Chipp

I love the smell of cooked voice coils in the morning...


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I love the smell of cooked voice coils in the morning...

It smells like cardboard actually for some reason.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
It smells like cardboard actually for some reason.

Does the sound not bother you? If the movement of the cone is creating a noise such as that, isn't there something wrong?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
It smells like cardboard actually for some reason.

Probably a combination of the driver and amp warming up the fiberboard surrounding it.


----------



## Sgtbash

Having looked at the video, it sounds much better IRL, it sounds much more tight and crisp, whereas the video makes it sound all flappy./


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Having looked at the video, it sounds much better IRL, it sounds much more tight and crisp, whereas the video makes it sound all flappy./

Could be a limitation of the mic then


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Could be a limitation of the mic then









After all, it was done on my mobile phone


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
YouTube - Altec Lansing VS2421

Rate it please









wow you zoom in to it so close, i though it was likea 12" woofer, then i watched this video


YouTube - Altec Lansing VS2421





.


----------



## LukeG

Good wood working, some of you.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


wow you zoom in to it so close, i though it was likea 12" woofer, then i watched this video YouTube - Altec Lansing VS2421.










Whats sad is that every room in my school has those speakers.


----------



## LukeG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


Whats sad is that every room in my school has those speakers.










Schools get awsome speakers now eh.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LukeG* 
Was that directed towards me ?

You and all the other people who had posted a list with no pics









Thanks for taking the time to get some, we all love speaker pr0n


----------



## mrtn400

I just snagged an open box Xonar D1 off of Newegg for $64 shipped!









I'm probably going to go over it with at least three layers of tape on both sides to act as shielding: electrical tape/copper tape/electrical tape.

I've also been looking into building a Millet Starving Student, but I haven't found any extremely detailed guides on the the building process. Where should I be looking?


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LukeG*


Schools get awsome speakers now eh.










i wouldn't call those awesome.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


I just snagged an open box Xonar D1 off of Newegg for $64 shipped!









I'm probably going to go over it with at least three layers of tape on both sides to act as shielding: electrical tape/copper tape/electrical tape.

I've also been looking into building a Millet Starving Student, but I haven't found any extremely detailed guides on the the building process. Where should I be looking?


heres a few links on making one. 
http://www.pmillett.com/starving.htm - guy that designed it
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil...id-amp-319231/ - thread on head-fi.org that is very useful. "tomb" is the guy that started making the PCB version. i used it and worked very great.
http://beezar.com/oscommerce2/catalo...4689365123afd1 - tomb's website that you can buy stuff from to make one. i bought all my stuff from him and it totaled out to around $130 finished. but that is with the extras i did to it.
http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHoverview.php - the best website for making it.









and mine


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


heres a few links on making one. 
http://www.pmillett.com/starving.htm - guy that designed it
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil...id-amp-319231/ - thread on head-fi.org that is very useful. "tomb" is the guy that started making the PCB version. i used it and worked very great.
http://beezar.com/oscommerce2/catalo...4689365123afd1 - tomb's website that you can buy stuff from to make one. i bought all my stuff from him and it totaled out to around $130 finished. but that is with the extras i did to it.
http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHoverview.php - the best website for making it.









and mine

*snip*



Is that a DFI LP NB HS (attack of the abbreviations!







) on those ICs?
Do you think it would survive (heat-wise) in a vented (no fans) 1U 19" rack enclosure?
Have you ever tried it as a guitar preamp?


----------



## LukeG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i wouldn't call those awesome.










You didnt caught my sarcasm, alright then.


----------



## WDC

How about this:

Stock HD Audio on the M4A79T, and the 4amp or whatever speakers in my monitor. HAHA!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*



Is that a DFI LP NB HS (attack of the abbreviations!







) on those ICs?
Do you think it would survive (heat-wise) in a vented (no fans) 1U 19" rack enclosure?
Have you ever tried it as a guitar preamp?


1. yes its my old DFI DK P35 NB cooler. i ended up modifying it after those pics, i cut off the "T" part where it has the name and put a 40mm fan on it.
2. IC's are the biggest heat contributor. i recommend having a fan on them in a case. dosnt have to be loud but have a good breeze at least. the way mine are now with the fan on it runs i think at 48Âºc with my infrared thermometer 
3. nope don't have a guitar

newer pic


----------



## OSDCrusher

I just have some crappy Polk Audio 2.1 setup.


----------



## TUDJ

I've got a new addition to my Hi-Fi










Soundstage has improved vastly









(It's not my hamster - I'm hamstersitting for somebody







)


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


heres a few links on making one. 
http://www.pmillett.com/starving.htm - guy that designed it
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil...id-amp-319231/ - thread on head-fi.org that is very useful. "tomb" is the guy that started making the PCB version. i used it and worked very great.
http://beezar.com/oscommerce2/catalo...4689365123afd1 - tomb's website that you can buy stuff from to make one. i bought all my stuff from him and it totaled out to around $130 finished. but that is with the extras i did to it.
http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHoverview.php - the best website for making it.









and mine


























Very nicely Done ive been wanting to build one but my wallet is dead


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


Very nicely Done ive been wanting to build one but my wallet is dead










thanks


----------



## ghettogeddy

sig rig
stock realtek hd with dolby surround (actually sounds pritty damned good)
plantronics game con 777's and Logitech x530 5.1

front room
kenwood vr 8070 thx certified 7.1 receiver
ps3 for movies all hdmi and optical cable
Polk Audio CSM Two-way center channel
Polk Audio R150 Two-Way Bookshelf Front and Rear
Polk Audio PSW10 Black 10-inch Powered Sub
Comcast crappy hd dvr receiver for tv
50 inch Toshiba rear projection tv

car
current setup is a sony deck i got 2nd hand for installing a new deck for a friend its crappy doesn't play cds anymore but i dont use cds lol

then i have 4 polk audio db 5.25s and an infinity 1052 sub on a freebe 250 watt amp
nothing special but def better then stock

previous setups were
panasonic cqc7301u headunit
3 sony p5 10"s with about 2500 watts form 2 fosgate amps the older ones before the designer went to mtx

and i had the same polk speakers but on a audio bahn a4004t 400watt 4ch

then i sold the sonys and the fosgate amps and got a matching audiobahn a8000t 800watt mono block and a alpine type r 10"

then some low life decided to steal my car so at 4am with my alarm going off witch i later found that i forgot to install the engine disable wire my sub and face plate was all they got from the car but they blew my clutch into about 11 pieces lol dumb asses

i used to be into car audio pretty heavily but moved to pcs as there a lil more theft proof lol


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
thanks









Yeah, I've got $400 I could throw down, but I'm still debating on it since I just spent $65 on the Xonar.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

On the go: iPhone 3GS 16GB -> cheapo Sony earbuds
Computer (workstation): onboard -> JVC HA-S350B cans
Computer (sig): onboard optical -> Yamaha HTR6030B receiver + Koss M/85 Plus fronts

Nothing expensive but I am satisfied!









My dad runs a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7s through his Yamaha receiver (higher-end RXV model, can't remember the exact model number) and every time I am over there I am thoroughly impressed by their sound quality so I am on the lookout for some lightly used Paradgim fronts.

I personally do not like surround-sound for music, only for gaming and the occasional movie.


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


On the go: Sony S638F 8GB -> MDR-EX082 buds (surprisingly good)
Computer (temp): onboard -> JVC HA-S350B cans
Computer (norm): onboard optical -> Yamaha HTR6030B receiver + NSP270 speaks

Nothing expensive but I am satisfied!









My dad runs a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7s through his Yamaha receiver (higher-end RXV model, can't remember the exact model number) and every time I am over there I am thoroughly impressed by their sound quality so I am on the lookout for some lightly used Paradgim fronts.

I personally do not like surround-sound for music, only for gaming and the occasional movie.


my dad had a set of those pardigams hes had them for years i tried to get them form him witch he let me take them but when i got home and hooked them up i was getting like no sound out of them but from the tweets 
so i take the grills of to find out the drivers are gone lol someone stole the drivers out of the speakers i was so fn pissed its not even funny 
cause they were amazing speakers


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


Very nicely Done ive been wanting to build one but my wallet is dead










Yeah, and good luck finding those tubes...







they are really scarce right now. I was considering building one...but I couldn't find a place that had tubes.

On that note... if anyone knows where to get the Millet SS tubes i would be grateful.


----------



## Chipp

TubeDepot.com is pricey, but they have NOS 19J6 tubes in stock. Good dealer, they are who I bought my 19J6s from way back when.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


TubeDepot.com is pricey, but they have NOS 19J6 tubes in stock. Good dealer, they are who I bought my 19J6s from way back when.


Invisible rep!
















Now I can actually make one of these puppies! (I'll be sure to post pics if I can make one)


----------



## cyberspyder

Please don't quote pics, thanks.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


TubeDepot.com is pricey, but they have NOS 19J6 tubes in stock. Good dealer, they are who I bought my 19J6s from way back when.


I better snag two of those so I can wander into this project whenever I end up getting to it.


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Audio Setup in my sig \\/


----------



## Aura

Moved into my apartment this past weekend, so the rig changes seats again.


----------



## LukeG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Moved into my apartment this past weekend, so the rig changes seats again.











The best thing there... The gamecube!!, but nice clean setup, but gamecubes do rock







.

You might want to treat that brick wall, does it echo your highs?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LukeG*


The best thing there... The gamecube!!, but nice clean setup, but gamecubes do rock







.


Lol yeah, my friend and I feel old school. We've got the cube, PS2, and Xbox but not a single current-generation console. If I upgrade the TV might go for a PS3 for BluRay.


----------



## BlackOPSoc

Creative Inspire T10 - Auzentech X-Raider


----------



## Thejosh

900 watts pioneer 5.1 surround
all hdmi/toslink cables


----------



## Aura

Is the cat for sale?


----------



## Thejosh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Is the cat for sale?

dont let the looks fool you that cat is possessed by the devil


----------



## LukeG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 










Ever think of modding leds into your tube amp? I was at my local high end audio store, and a guy had a Joule Electra tube monoblock in, that he had put the leds in himself. Cant beleive he would do that on a 10k+ amp but hey, looked damm nice.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thejosh* 
dont let the looks fool you that cat is possessed by the devil









Aww what a shame. It looks like a darling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LukeG* 
Ever think of modding leds into your tube amp? I was at my local high end audio store, and a guy had a Joule Electra tube monoblock in, that he had put the leds in himself. Cant beleive he would do that on a 10k+ amp but hey, looked damm nice.

Nah, I've had my share of LED-fun with my pc and now I'm burnt out on it. Plus LED's would take away from the looks of my amp in particular because of it's classical/industrial styling.


----------



## TUDJ

Looking great Bryan, just need a new TV and you'll be set


----------



## waqasr

Im running a Denon PMA 355UK amplifier with a pair of Mission M74 floorstanding speakers, with an X-fi Xtreme music card coming in soon which im going to hot rod aswell.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Moved into my apartment this past weekend, so the rig changes seats again.



















wow very nice as always


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thejosh*


900 watts pioneer 5.1 surround 
all hdmi/toslink cables










OMG!!! CUTE KITTEN!!!!






























hehe


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Looking great Bryan, just need a new TV and you'll be set










Thanks Mike, and yeah I know I need to move past the tube TV era.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


wow very nice as always


Thanks Jarble







.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Nah, I've had my share of LED-fun with my pc and now I'm burnt out on it. Plus LED's would take away from the looks of my amp in particular because of it's classical/industrial styling.


Indeed, i noticed the model Eiffel Tower beside it


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Thanks Mike, and yeah I know I need to move past the tube TV era.

I still have a huge 32" CRT in my room, everytime I save up for a new TV, something comes along, first it was the Beresford, then the HD600 and Minimax and I know theres no way I'll be buying one before a DAC


----------



## soloz2

I have a CRT in my bedroom, works perfect for the few times I actually watch TV there... still trying to convince my wife to get rid of it so I can get a weight bench


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I have a CRT in my bedroom, works perfect for the few times I actually watch TV there... still trying to convince my wife to get rid of it so I can get a weight bench










Just use the TV, CRT's are damn heavy!


----------



## jacobthellamer

Custom Bi-amped Speakers X2 (still have to finish cosmetically)

















Electronic Crossover especially tuned for my speakers

















My Amps - Currently halfway through making somthing a bit more substantial.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Electronic Crossover especially tuned for my speakers


















what kind of crossover is that? i thought they all have inducers and caps. inless thats a active crossover????


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


what kind of crossover is that? i thought they all have inducers and caps. inless thats a active crossover????


_Active_ crossover - in other words, using DSP to perform crossover functions prior to the signal making it to the amps (and thus, giving each traducer its own amp channel).

Active crossovers have the ability to keep incredibly steep slopes, up to 48dB/octave. Traditional passive crossovers generally cant pass 24dB/octave.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


what kind of crossover is that? i thought they all have inducers and caps. inless thats a active crossover????


Yeah is't active, a Riley Linkwitz crossover.

Edit ^^ beaten


----------



## nookkin

*Sound card:*
Sound Blaster Audigy 4 with Daniel_K's drivers. I loved the features (EAX settings, equalizer, etc.) on XP, but sadly they don't work on Vista due to the audio stack being in user mode









*Speakers:*
1 set of harman/kardon speakers + 1 set of MLI 699's + MidiLand MLI-450 subwoofer in a 4.1-channel configuration. Vista's speaker fill sounded like utter crap for some reason (random electronic noise in the rear speakers), and Daniel_K's drivers made a whole world of difference.

I paid a total of $1 for the sub at a garage sale -- the other 2 sets I got for free. They don't sound half bad, but they're not even close to audiophile quality. I'm a poor student and cannot afford to get a real system just yet.

*MP3 player:*
Sansa e250 (2GB internal + 2GB microSD card) with Rockbox. I really love Rockbox's 5-band parametric equalizer and separate bass/treble controls.

*Earbuds:*
Philips $15 "virtual surround" in-ear phones. They have a fairly good frequency range, albeit they need help; with some EQ/bass/treble adjustments, I get excellent bass.


----------



## beasty

ausu xonar DX2, cambridge audio640A, wharfedale 10.1's.

and coz this thread needs pics:


----------



## KarmaKiller

4x PBX 12" dual voice coil subs (rated at 1400watts each)
Custom built 90hz tuned box
1x Memphis Mojo 1500d amp for mid's/high's
2x Memphis 5 1/4' speakers
2x Memphis 6 1/2' speakers
1x Memphis Mojo 4000d for subs (wired for 1/2 ohm)
2x Dry cell battery's to keep 24volts to the amp
Many upset neighbors.


----------



## soloz2

why tune the box so high?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


why tune the box so high?


pure SPL competitions


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Custom Bi-amped Speakers X2 (still have to finish cosmetically)

















Electronic Crossover especially tuned for my speakers

















My Amps - Currently halfway through making somthing a bit more substantial.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *beasty*


ausu xonar DX2, cambridge audio640A, wharfedale 10.1's.

and coz this thread needs pics:




















hey guys be sure to post in the speaker club


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


why tune the box so high?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


pure SPL competitions


That's pretty much the answer. The guy who helped me design build it had talked to the people at PBX, and that's what they recommended. All I know it painfully loud, which makes it fun.


----------



## Nautilus

personal: Sony Ericson W810i Walkman phone and sony ericson standart in-ear heapphones.
Rig: Creative SB Audigy Value + Creative Inspire P5800 5.1

I was planning to upgrade the sound card to X-Fi Platinium but there won't be any change since Microsoft's new operating systems (starting with Vista and now W7) wont be supporting hardware sound anymore. So it will be enough to get a sound card which supports 5.1&7.1 speakers with 24bit/96khz sampling rates. This cheap Creative card does that.What's the use of paying sound cards with 64mb x-ram when you cant get advantage of it right?


----------



## technoredneck95

Computer: X-FI Extreme Gamer->Logitech Z-5500> Sennheiser HD 595

Personal: Iphone 3G-> Bose Ear Buds.

Hope to get a nice pair of In ear's in the future, also a nice desktop amp!


----------



## SilverPotato

Computer/Bedroom: Xonar DX, Grado SR60i, Pioneer SX-680 Stereo amp (480W)

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


Computer/Bedroom: Xonar DX, Grado SR60i, Pioneer SX-680 Stereo amp (480W)


Nice setup dude







. I dig the more vintage receivers.


----------



## codejunki

hp 2.1. there beast litterally....(umm what?)


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Nice setup dude







. I dig the more vintage receivers.


Yeah I recently restored the one I'm using now. The older ones are the best because they are nothing but raw power. Nothing like 'em in the world.


----------



## Unstableiser

Bedroom/PC: Audigy 4 > Logitech X540
On the go: Sony Walkman NWZ-A728 > Sennheiser HD218
Lounge: Pioneer XC Micro Amp system 2.1


----------



## LukeG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


Yeah I recently restored the one I'm using now. The older ones are the best because they are nothing but raw power. Nothing like 'em in the world.


Many could argue that, you will get better quality with new good receivers. But old amps did not have those useless features, they did what they were ment to do.

They are cheap and people just throw them out, so you can get them for dirt. There great if you need components for repairs, but I wouldnt use one anymore. I often break speakers in on them.


----------



## TUDJ

This thread needs more pics!


----------



## spice003

and you need a new monitor


----------



## ace8uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
and you need a new monitor









Haha, I keep telling him that!

Anyway, nice change of setup Mike, looks proper classy now. I never realised how thick that little granite slab you was telling me about actually is









I think that Cambridge Audio 640A and 640c combo for Â£69.99 each would look perfect on your desk


----------



## soloz2

Granite slabs are great. I have two 1/2" thick 12x12" granite slabs under my speakers on my desktop. I also have a pair of 1" thick 12x12" granite slabs that were under my main towers in my living room until I built outriggers for them.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Granite slabs are great. I have two 1/2" thick 12x12" granite slabs under my speakers on my desktop. I also have a pair of 1" thick 12x12" granite slabs that were under my main towers in my living room until I built outriggers for them.

Okay I know this is noobish but what benefit do you get from the granite?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* 
Okay I know this is noobish but what benefit do you get from the granite?

Isolation - the large weight of the granite slab serves to help dampen vibrations coming up from the desk/floor.


----------



## Firestorm252

tUDJ...

are isolating that slab with... packing peanuts?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firestorm252* 
tUDJ...

are isolating that slab with... packing peanuts?

Yep









They do best job of anything I could find that was on hand.

Regarding my monitor, I know it's not the best, but the way I am, I won't upgrade to anything less than 24" 1080P with HDMI which will cost at least Â£200, I then have to buy a new graphics card to run games at such a res which will cost around the same again, I'd rather get by for now and pour my money into audio upgrades


----------



## soloz2

Here's what I'm using under my speakers:

Tekton Designs 4.1 speakers
--
Auralex Mopads
--
1/2" granite slab
--
1/8" cork
--
glass desk surface


----------



## killer290

Room (PC): Logitech Z5500
Room (tv or ps2): Logitech x530

Living Room: Sony theater 5.1


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Yep









They do best job of anything I could find that was on hand.

those things actually do the job? whoa, wouldn't have called that








i might need to start holding onto all my newegg shipments now


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


those things actually do the job? whoa, wouldn't have called that








i might need to start holding onto all my newegg shipments now


Yeah, they work really well. When I had the slab sat directly on the desk, the left tube picks up lots of noises even typing etc, when I have the packing peanuts under there, I can knock/bang on the desk right next to the amp and the tube picks up nothing









It's a good job Jacob used this many;


----------



## unl3a5h3d

I really want a Millet Starving Student. That might me my first big project. Would that be too much to take on?


----------



## soloz2

Yes, I have many packing peanuts. My cats love me even though they know they aren't supposed to play with them


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d*


I really want a Millet Starving Student. That might me my first big project. Would that be too much to take on?


omg no the starving student is easy to do if you follow the instructions, especially the pcb version.


----------



## Sparhawk

Just finished putting this little guy together...









Starving Student Millet Hybrid:


----------



## Aura

Props on the red led's, don't see those too often.

Nice work







.


----------



## Sparhawk

Yeah, I like how the red matches the tube filament, giving them a more uniform glow.

Sounds really good though, can't wait 'till I can hook some higher-end phones to this.


----------



## noname

Sparhawk,

That's very sexy.

~noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Here's what I'm using under my speakers:

Tekton Designs 4.1 speakers
--
Auralex Mopads
--
1/2" granite slab
--
1/8" cork
--
glass desk surface


Hey Solo,

Thats a nice looking amp you got there. What have you done to it, and what tubes are you using?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Hey Solo,

Thats a nice looking amp you got there. What have you done to it, and what tubes are you using?

It's a Musical Paradise MP-301. The only changes I have made to it would be the tubes (stock Chinese tubes really leave a bit to be desired).

I honestly couldn't ask for more from a $200 (about $230 delivered) all tube headphone/speaker amp except to maybe put the headphone jack on the front... maybe one day I'll take a look at how easy that will be to do!

Add another $50-75ish in tubes and you've got yourself a killer budget amp. (I'm currently running a matched pair of NOS RCA 6v6GT and tong sol 6au6)


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
It's a Musical Paradise MP-301. The only changes I have made to it would be the tubes (stock Chinese tubes really leave a bit to be desired).

I honestly couldn't ask for more from a $200 (about $230 delivered) all tube headphone/speaker amp except to maybe put the headphone jack on the front... maybe one day I'll take a look at how easy that will be to do!

Add another $50-75ish in tubes and you've got yourself a killer budget amp. (I'm currently running a matched pair of NOS RCA 6v6GT and tong sol 6au6)

Im glad to see you've found a cheap killer amp. Have you paired this amp with your Reference series speakers?
I'd be interested in getting the Musical Paradise, but i'd like to asses the risk of swapping it with my Gizmo.
And since you've owned what i've owned- you might know


----------



## odie

New toy to play with


----------



## bobfig

umm holy shet.... what are you going to use that for???


----------



## odie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
umm holy shet.... what are you going to use that for???

Real "SUB BASS"


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Im glad to see you've found a cheap killer amp. Have you paired this amp with your Reference series speakers? 
I'd be interested in getting the Musical Paradise, but i'd like to asses the risk of swapping it with my Gizmo.
And since you've owned what i've owned- you might know










I haven't tried any non-efficient speakers with this amp.


----------



## Boyboyd

DAC: E-mu 0202
Amp: Arcam Delta 90 Integrated Stereo Amp
Speakers: Bi-Wired Kef Q1

Love it. But i need a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

pics.


















Cables are kinda messy, but I'm happy with how the stand turned out.

left to right

HD 201, ATH M30, HD 280pro, K601

Amp is little dot 1+


----------



## Dark-Asylum

just curious so i can learn a bit more about audio equip, how would you determine which headphones to use? or is it just personal preference


----------



## YuR!34

livingroom..... Kenwood receiver A-H5(with minidisc,6cd-player,tuner and old fashion cassetteplayer,seperate components)
speakers ..... Kenwood LS-H6 80Watts
pc....... creative aspire T7900 http://nl.creative.com/products/prod...&product=10321

earbudds for the moment........http://www.productwiki.com/sennheise...-vc-street-ii/


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
just curious so i can learn a bit more about audio equip, how would you determine which headphones to use? or is it just personal preference

Different headphones have a different sound and some will better at certain things than others. In general, you would use an open headphone for classical music as open headphones generally offer a larger soundstage, you would use closed headphones for dance/electronic music as closed headphones generally offer deeper bass.

As well as the above, personal preference plays a big part too


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odie*




New toy to play with










have some fun woofing around with this.


----------



## Volvo

anyway, my setup as follows.

desktop pc: altec lansing mx5021 (amphenol/canare interconnect, monster thx spk cable)

laptop/bedroom: altec lansing mx5020 (belden-n interconnect)

living room: altec lansing fx6021, using antique kenwood receiver as preamp, as well as 7 band eq.(amphenol/canare interconnects)

work table: altec lansing vs2320+altec lansing atp3 (belden-n interconnect)

headgear: altec lansing uhp336, govibe martini headphone amp, belden interconnect

random audio gear lying around the house include some teac speakers, aiwa mini hifi, really random drivers as well as speaker guts.


----------



## silafek

I'm a new member, but I'll bite. This is in my 1992 Nissan 300zx 2+2

Source: Eclipse 7100
Fronts: Focal k2p 6.5 (currently ran passive)
Lows: Fi Q 10 sealed
Fronts amp: Cadence txa 3004
Lows Amp: Sundown sae 1000d
Sound deadening and mlv soon to come


----------



## LukeG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odie*




New toy to play with










You have any specs on that?

Doesn't look like it would work well in home, or be accurate at all for music. Just thud really loud







.

Is it for your home? or for commercial use?


----------



## TUDJ

Bump with a pic of my latest addition;


----------



## admflameberg

its in my Sig at the bottom.


----------



## TUDJ

Another update of my setup, the last in a while I imagine. My Cardas cable came today


----------



## Crooksy

Rig - Xonar D2 - ATH AD700


----------



## davebugyi

My Home audio : M-Audio Audiophile 192 Soundcard > Fostex PM mkII 05 Studio monitors
On the go: Samsung Omnia 8+4 GB > Ultimate Ears Super Fi 3
Laptop Seup : On board audio (YET) > akg 141 studio


----------



## djsi38t

Just picked up a very nice denon avr486 on the bay for 42.00 and its sweet!
I have 2 5way jvc v-125's for speakers.They look like they are about 25 years old but sound great!


----------



## psi_guy

my old home stereo system consisted of a rotel rb-1070 amp, rotel rc-1070 pre-amp, rotel rdv-1040 dvd-player/cd-player, b&w nautilus 805 speakers, and all ps audio interconnects/power cables/wall outlets/power supply. i sold everything after i graduated from college, i really miss it. i loved how it sounded...


----------



## JadedFloridian

Wow, you guys have some awesome setups, it's pretty intimidating coming in here with such dedicated audiophiles!







Anyway, I decided to upgrade from some crappy Razer headphones (they had a constant ringing sound for some reason), and to also ditch my Realtek onboard sound. I got:

Sennheiser PC 350:









Asus Xonar D1:









In comparison the audio is MUCH clearer and sounds excellent. I'm hearing sounds in my songs I've never heard before, it's kind of scary when you're not used to it!









When I posted these two purchases on a different thread, someone highlighted "Sennheiser PC 350" and said "/facepalm". Is it really that bad of a pair of headphones? Compared to all the headsets I've owned, this one sounds the clearest, but I'm sure the Xonar is helping that out.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
Wow, you guys have some awesome setups, it's pretty intimidating coming in here with such dedicated audiophiles!







Anyway, I decided to upgrade from some crappy Razer headphones (they had a constant ringing sound for some reason), and to also ditch my Realtek onboard sound. I got:

Sennheiser PC 350:









Asus Xonar D1:









In comparison the audio is MUCH clearer and sounds excellent. I'm hearing sounds in my songs I've never heard before, it's kind of scary when you're not used to it!









When I posted these two purchases on a different thread, someone highlighted "Sennheiser PC 350" and said "/facepalm". Is it really that bad of a pair of headphones? Compared to all the headsets I've owned, this one sounds the clearest, but I'm sure the Xonar is helping that out.

i personally think you made a nice upgrade. enjoy!


----------



## Heady

Well, wireless is often frowned upon.

But! If you think they sound good, then good for you and your purchase!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heady* 
Well, wireless is often frowned upon.

But! If you think they sound good, then good for you and your purchase!









Wireless? My headset is definitely wired.







I can see how you'd think that with the picture though, maybe that is what the other guy was thinking too.


----------



## Craigz0rz

One of my guitars and my amp...









Technics SU-V450 Amp and Warfedale Diamond 3 Speakers

















Amp









Close up of a speaker and my Alesis Input box









sE Electronics sE2200a studio mic


----------



## TUDJ

Enough Caffeine?









Nice setup


----------



## Sparhawk

Just arrived:
























Hooked up to:









Sounds amazing!


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Another update of my setup, the last in a while I imagine. My Cardas cable came today



























How are you liking your DacMagic?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
How are you liking your DacMagic?

It's fantastic, I'm still in the process of deciding which filter to use, they're all similar but have slightly different characteristics. I'd read that the DAC improves with a few hundred hours, I've not really heard any change yet though. I like buying things and still feeling I made a good decision a good time after purchase


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
It's fantastic, I'm still in the process of deciding which filter to use, they're all similar but have slightly different characteristics. I'd read that the DAC improves with a few hundred hours, I've not really heard any change yet though. I like buying things and still feeling I made a good decision a good time after purchase









Mine did improve dramatically over time. You can also invert phase by pressing and holding down phase button.


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Enough Caffeine?









Nice setup










I don't really drink that many energy drinks, I just like the way the cans look


----------



## cyberspyder

Just got a uDAC


----------



## 98uk

Onboard FLAC

Zero DAC

Little Dot MKIII

Sony MDR-XB700


----------



## HandOfDoom

SoundBlaster Audigy, with 2.0 stereo output connected to Cambridge Audio A4 amp with Sennheiser HD485 headphones. Not the most high-end setup here, but it does the job with music and games.


----------



## gorb




----------



## lozanoa11

Hell yea! Orange Gatorade!!! Oh and nice setup too.


----------



## gorb

thanks


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## lozanoa11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 









I love that plug







Whats the brand name of it? I cannot remember but I have seen it before.


----------



## /Fail

Looks like a Switchcraft.


----------



## cyberspyder

It is indeed a Switchcraft 3.5mm plug. I despise Neutriks because the slightly thicker cable I use doesn't fit and I end up having to drill out the darn cable opening.


----------



## .Sup

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ro...ml#post8533471


----------



## beasty

New amp and headphone cable this week.
They sound great together!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beasty*


New amp and headphone cable this week.
They sound great together!






































nice








how do those diamond 10's sound?


----------



## .Sup

That minimax with the silver top looks very nice. Also could you do a close-up on the dual entry on HD555s?


----------



## beasty

Quote:



nice
how do those diamond 10's sound?


They sound really great, they are why i ended up getting a new cable and amp for my headphones, i was listening to them much more than my cans.
Quiet or very loud they are very nice to listen to.

Quote:



Also could you do a close-up on the dual entry on HD555s?


Ill try and get a pic up by the weekend, camera is away and tomorrow is a busy day


----------



## beasty

Double post but what you gonna do!

all i did was drill a hole in one side and left the other for now.
the plan is when i find some paint that closely matches the 555 colour i will fill the hole in with some modeling putty and paint it to reduce the hole size.


----------



## .Sup

GJ beasty! That's a very clean hole you drilled


----------



## soloz2

Looks great!


----------



## beasty

Thanks








i started by making an indentation with a knife so the bit wouldn't slip on the angle then i used a 1mm bit then a 4mm bit to finish the hole


----------



## Unstableiser

Why do folks take the covers off of their speakers?










Nothing great, I was in the process of setting stuff up but a lot went wrong...







I had a vintage NAD but it broke so I'm just using a vintage Sony atm, not very safe to use either it seems to drive up to 230w 4-16ohms. I have a Pro-Ject III turntable but my friend is borrowing it atm so I'm using his crappy Denon DP-200USB. The speakers are Wharfedale 9.1's I was aiming for Quad 11L's but couldn't afford them when it came to it, these will do I suppose : / Honestly I rather enjoy them and they're not as bad as I thought they would be. What makes things worse though is I gave my sound card to a friend because I'm expecting to order an E-MU 0404 but I haven't got it yet... so onboard







I try not to use the PC as much as possible though, I kinda believe even in a hippy kinda way that the less electronics the better ^^


----------



## Chipp

Some folks think that they look prettier without the grills, sometimes if the foam/fabric on them is very thick you can get some extra treble sparkle by removing it. Personally, I keep mine on (because they are carved wood from Sansui and are gorgeous, and because I know I'd put something through the woofers without them).

I wouldn't worry too much about the overpowering - remember, the amplifier only puts out as much power as is required for a given input signal and requested output level. Your 9.1s should be able to get plenty loud within their 20-100w suggested amplifier rating, so it is unlikely that you will turn it up to the levels that would make the Sony output closer to its peak power for anything more than very short bursts.


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah, I've never turned it up past about 1.5







I'm just hoping someone doesn't come along and turn it up by accident.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Yeah, I've never turned it up past about 1.5 I'm just hoping someone doesn't come along and turn it up by accident.


Me Too.

Klipsch THX 2.1


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Just finished putting this little guy together...









Starving Student Millet Hybrid:
















































































































































































































































Where do I get this kit. I love this. IS this just for Headsets or is it a full amp for studio Speakers. pM me Please.


----------



## Unstableiser

Does it come with the sunglasses?


----------



## Chipp

Hey Enigma - the PCB kits for that amp, the Millet Starving Student, are all sold out now... They used to be sold by head-fi member Tomb off his website, beezar.com.

It is a really nice headphone amp for not a lot of money. Some have modified it slightly for speaker usage, as it can put out a watt or two, but the distortion increases greatly as the power output increases so I wouldn't recommend it.

If you want (and can find the tubes), building a point-to-point version off the original schematics is not too hard. That is what I did long before the PCB kit was released. There are pics around here somewhere.


----------



## bobfig

about that kit he just stopped making them last month and they sold out in like a week. he dosnt plan on making any more since the the tubes are getting rare to find.


----------



## Unstableiser

I got the Pro-Ject Debut today bloody big difference it makes







Very surprised actually.


----------



## 222Panther222

Logitech Z-2300


----------



## yellowtoblerone

ugh.. I hate my logi Z's. Atm the sub is just acting as a foot rest. Poor fidelity.


----------



## j0n3z3y

too much to list...It'd take a day and a 1/2 just to inventory it all


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y*


too much to list...It'd take a day and a 1/2 just to inventory it all










well that was a useful post...

Update: I'm loving the SSMH with the HD600's, sound is really clear and detailed, but it also has a ton of power.


----------



## Ice98

$20 garage sale JVC 5.1 8-16ohm 100wpc
$100 10" sony powered sub
2 x $2 thrift shop sony midranges (fronts)
2 freebie generic 8ohm surround sound speakers (rear)
2 x KLH 3-ways 6ohm in series as 12ohm CC ($30/pair)

Total setup cost $152
i need to buy new speakers, but that will be after i move, it sounds pretty good overall

meh, gets the job done


----------



## TUDJ

Thought I'd bump this


----------



## ljason8eg

Audioengine A5's


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## astrallite

47" LG LCD screen
pair of Usher Be-718 bookshelves
pair of Paradigm Signature S2v2
pair of Ascend Sierra-1s
Paradigm Signature C3 center
SVS SB-12+ subwoofer
Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver
ICEPower-based 2075W (@8ohms) 5 channel amplifier


----------



## iSubaru

ok so not much i can say in the way of computer or home ent. audio but as for my car(and as my name suggests is a subi =D) i think my setup is quite alrite so here goes.









HU: Fusion CA-CD500
Fronts: Focal K2 Power 165 KR's
Backs: Focal Polyglass 130CVX's
Subs: 2 Alpine type R's (with 2 ohm DVC not the 4 ohm ones)
Speaker Amp: Cadence ZRS 7504 4 channel
Sub Amp: Alpine MRP M1000

gotta love my car audio


----------



## rollemup

Hi,

My system is sort of rough around the edges in some ways, it's mostly all diy scraps put together and tweaked out, but it pulls together an experience you'd remember. The idea sort of competes with big systems but on a small budget.. considering.

Starts with a long life, and low noise, Ep45t-udl3r, mildly overclocked E6400, 4 gigs of low volt eco gskill ram that I can run stable as low as 1.2 volts. All bios settings can be drastically low as well owing to the power stability of the boards multi phase supply. Passing through the lower tier of voltages in bios to run everything nearly current starved produces the most lifelike audio results, beyond which it becomes unstable and detail even becomes lost.

Power supply is a fairly low noise 850W XFX Black Edition which is hardly awoken by this system's draw.

Then feeds an EMU 1820M PCI card, on which they included a step up switching supply to 48V, later down converted in the Audiodock. Not ideal from noise perspectives but at least it gives it a good power factor, and the noise is delt with the use of judicial filtering improvements in the various power rail stages feeding all IC, output stages, voltage regulators and references.. unfortunately largely done with the use of the highest quality audiograde components. However after plenty of testing, I've found the best results are largely still with some of the cheapest priced audiograde components. There's no use or reason to hunting down expensive antiquity like black gate caps that were designed and common place 20 years ago, 10$ parts of today put them to shame but you have to know how to use them.

Future improvements in this area are potentially cutting the power umbillical to the audiodock and running a seperate supply, but there's no improvement seen in upgrading the computer's SMPS so I consider it isolated enough, as the only truly worthwhile improvement in that area would be to disect the actual onboard switching supplies and replace them superior, lower noise alternatives. With the filtering improvements it's actually quite free from voltage rail/load influences unfluences and linearity, but further work as least effort/highest gains will include additional point of load regulation for Vref at the DACs, on at least one or two favored channels, no need expending the area having it on all of them.

Thus far the output stages are just swapped out op amps that are current source loaded to improve their internal noise immunity. It's actually done with SMD SST 511 current regulating diodes that I think are SOT-23 package, soldered deadbug style with with .. yep, small gauge solide core silver wire jumpers and silver solder. They sit directly on the op amps, staggered across it as there's 2 op amp outputs to bios per package, so it keeps the wire links and thusly overall loop area for noise reception small. Straddling them are improvements to the abysmal output stage's abysmal bypassing which again is a least area point of load bandaid. Planned improvements here aren't just the supplies but the entire output stages will be changed for a truly balanced output.

Currently flaws in an "as advertised" balanced output "theory", considered award winning but some, are largely bandaged with the use of a cheap balanced mic cable that's copper foil wrapped and grounded end to end which reduces the impedance, including HF Z, and thusly the influence of ground flow currents in the per AES-48 balanced I/O's. This ground flow error "SCIN" current is a further influence with cheap, or less than ideal wires, but you still a lot more for esoteric "ideal" wires than a simple low Z shield improvement happens to cost. The improvement is drastic, 60$ wires, 1/8'th of a 60$ roll of tape, 25' of "balanced" outputs. The cable wrapping even has other noise reduction avenues that I won't even scratch here, but I will add, it makes it shiny, which adds to the noise because people always point out how shiny it is.

Then feeds a stereo pair off an exclusive supply of 500VA Plitron with static and magnetic shielding, dual "iron tank" bridge rectifiers, paralleled Jensen T-network ground isolated power rail caps, and further snubbing in some areas using very clean sounding audio grade but still respecteably priced components. All LITZ wire and silver soldered.

That powers a set of Hypex UCD 400 HG 400W RMS Class D amp modules with HXR voltage regulators that are what I would call sensibly modified toward great improvement, yet still ghastly stock. It doesn't need much if you know what you're doing.

They only get half power at the voltage they're fed, for no real reason other than the lack of need for a change. They're currently passively cooled in free air and by the thermal mass of their mounting structure, which is just a plate for now.

They are run fully and completely balanced, with their inputs unattenuated to receive the full available voltage from the DAC in the audiodock which controls the volume via whatever audio player. It's perfectly and completely silent, you don't know the amps are on until you send a signal to it and it makes a noise, and can easily survive a power failure or PC power failure while the amp remains powered with minimal squelch or thump, and reboot cycles are silent as the supply maintains power of the audiodock and actively mutes its outputs in such an instance. The system is DC coupled from the DACs, filters, output stages, balanced inputs, front to back and all around with maybe 25mV offset at the speakers, quite acceptable.

Low noise performance is critical since it's left on virtually 24/7, and it's so efficient never having seen it much above room temp that you can not worry about it greatly provided the safety and reliability is built in as well and noise on poor implementations of amps and there setups can result in a jet on the runaway at take off like "background" problem with hints of the space shuttle and birds chirping. If you can't manage these things properly in a system, all expectations for long term enjoyability and performance fail, but can still be OK for short term gaming and movies. A great system will do everything well though. You can see how "audio" special cards and "movie/home theater" versus "gaming" is all purely marketing, clear audio with low noise floor, high dynamic range, signal integrity and low distortion sound the same for each of them and I appreciate quality audio for music in games or movies or just personal music collection listening.

The speakers are Cerwin Vega VS-150 with modified cross overs. Merely swapping to high quality components that are again, still cheap but sound better than audiophile components that cost 10X as much, thereby the difference between "audio grade" and "audiophile", improves clarity and accuracy tremoundously. These Vegas can actually do orchestral holographically while maintaining seperation in space and imaging in small complex passages.... nothing confuses them anymore. They still have a full on diffused soundfield but manage a cleanly precise image within that doesn't have any detectable edge to it, it therefore they can fill an entire room with a full sound and a stronge sense of image even if the room completely sucks, and with far less regard to where you are in it.

It's great for a full on soundfield in movies and even games, though for the later it lacks the ultimate in directional accuracy, that I find inconsequential. A simple pair of desktrops can make for a nice quasi setup though, and there's plenty more channels to spare.

I've recently had the experience of of a home theater/blueray/projecter style setup with full surround and room correction. With all the toys I found it's soundfield artificial, it projected in a way that sounded focused from cheap box speakers highly grained/edgy hardware, blurred and distorted even at low volumes. Mostly I Think a system like that is for playing around with the remote's endless loops, while the realism achieved with a very strong stereo setup can present a fuller and more highly focused, full on 3D like image. Certainly I've also no need of additional sub woofers or LFE.

Power from it and fidelity are both heart stomping. The speakers are driven like the amps, at half their rated continuous power power, which is more beneficial to the speakers than it is for the amps as it allows them to play full out while maintaining lower distortion that would occur while running them at the edge of destruction.

Gains across the system allow for the amp to play at full volume from the balanced outputs of the DAC, with no noticeable clipping, distortion, coloration, shifts in soundfield of focus, anything. Electrically distortion at these levels should be below 1%, maybe .05, and despite the speaker adding a far greater distortion mechanically, it's all additive and audible with a clean and accurate enough system, so it's worth having a boatload of clean power even in big speakers versus running "high efficient" speakers like these with modified radio alarm clock, like sonic impacts.

As a result of such clean power the dynamic capability easily approach lifelike whether in game, feel and power of "concert hall" in symphony and orchestra, dynamic bass and control in metal and electronic or LFE effects in movies.

It's so clean I can easily set the volume at half and skip through a variety of programs and songs without level matching of any kind and just deal with the dynamic consequences that just aren't perceived as loud.

I have quite a few more amps to build and always more finishing touches to put on but if anything it's a good exercise in tomorrow's technology today and I think achieving at least the same level of performance that was considered out of this world yesterday, when you actually go back and look at what was there.

Class D amplifiers were never considered truly audiophile until recently and most people doing them don't understand the what, how and why's of it, only the how much, but it's all in the detail from start to finish and it can be done.

Computer audio as well was never considered truly audiophile, but it's easily equivalent in lack of quality to typical consumer gear, which is how we can plug it in and wow ourselves with it for short duration.

The situation seems to be improving in software marginally, and I think also in hardware, almost accidentally or at least consequently. Even for example just the BIOS tuning options of my motherboard, which are aplenty, make it more possible to open up a stabile settings profile for super high quality sound that might not be achievable on more ordinary boards, and like engaging a clutch in a trans am, despite the span, all the grip happens in that one lil bit..beyond which it just goes from bad to worse.


----------



## gorb

tl;dr version


----------



## ntuason

Computer:Bose Companion 5
Earphones:Shure SE530 PTH
Home Theater System:Bower & Wilkins 800D


----------



## chinesekiwi

How can one own both a B & W system and a Bose system!?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


How can one own both a B & W system and a Bose system!?


Not quite the same contrast but I have a pair of bose 301's on my TV downstairs, they don't sound anywhere near as good as my hi-fi but as it's only for TV I don't mind. By the same account, he probably only uses the computer setup for light listening; youtube etc.


----------



## astrallite

Maybe the ghetto design meshes well with his 1992 IBM PC


----------



## rindoze

Speakers: Boston Acoustic A150's thats right these are over 20 years old but with new woofers. I do love my dad for giving me these









Amp: SONY STR-DE595

Headphones: SONY MDR-V700 an old boyfriend of my sister gave me these cause it needed a new jack. $7 fix for $100 headphones

Computer: Onboard sound


----------



## Snoopykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rollemup* 
Hi,

My system is sort of rough around the edges in some ways, it's mostly all diy scraps put together and tweaked out, but it pulls together an experience you'd remember. The idea sort of competes with big systems but on a small budget.. considering.

Starts with a long life, and low noise, Ep45t-udl3r, mildly overclocked E6400, 4 gigs of low volt eco gskill ram that I can run stable as low as 1.2 volts. All bios settings can be drastically low as well owing to the power stability of the boards multi phase supply. Passing through the lower tier of voltages in bios to run everything nearly current starved produces the most lifelike audio results, beyond which it becomes unstable and detail even becomes lost.

Power supply is a fairly low noise 850W XFX Black Edition which is hardly awoken by this system's draw.

Then feeds an EMU 1820M PCI card, on which they included a step up switching supply to 48V, later down converted in the Audiodock. Not ideal from noise perspectives but at least it gives it a good power factor, and the noise is delt with the use of judicial filtering improvements in the various power rail stages feeding all IC, output stages, voltage regulators and references.. unfortunately largely done with the use of the highest quality audiograde components. However after plenty of testing, I've found the best results are largely still with some of the cheapest priced audiograde components. There's no use or reason to hunting down expensive antiquity like black gate caps that were designed and common place 20 years ago, 10$ parts of today put them to shame but you have to know how to use them.

Future improvements in this area are potentially cutting the power umbillical to the audiodock and running a seperate supply, but there's no improvement seen in upgrading the computer's SMPS so I consider it isolated enough, as the only truly worthwhile improvement in that area would be to disect the actual onboard switching supplies and replace them superior, lower noise alternatives. With the filtering improvements it's actually quite free from voltage rail/load influences unfluences and linearity, but further work as least effort/highest gains will include additional point of load regulation for Vref at the DACs, on at least one or two favored channels, no need expending the area having it on all of them.

Thus far the output stages are just swapped out op amps that are current source loaded to improve their internal noise immunity. It's actually done with SMD SST 511 current regulating diodes that I think are SOT-23 package, soldered deadbug style with with .. yep, small gauge solide core silver wire jumpers and silver solder. They sit directly on the op amps, staggered across it as there's 2 op amp outputs to bios per package, so it keeps the wire links and thusly overall loop area for noise reception small. Straddling them are improvements to the abysmal output stage's abysmal bypassing which again is a least area point of load bandaid. Planned improvements here aren't just the supplies but the entire output stages will be changed for a truly balanced output.

Currently flaws in an "as advertised" balanced output "theory", considered award winning but some, are largely bandaged with the use of a cheap balanced mic cable that's copper foil wrapped and grounded end to end which reduces the impedance, including HF Z, and thusly the influence of ground flow currents in the per AES-48 balanced I/O's. This ground flow error "SCIN" current is a further influence with cheap, or less than ideal wires, but you still a lot more for esoteric "ideal" wires than a simple low Z shield improvement happens to cost. The improvement is drastic, 60$ wires, 1/8'th of a 60$ roll of tape, 25' of "balanced" outputs. The cable wrapping even has other noise reduction avenues that I won't even scratch here, but I will add, it makes it shiny, which adds to the noise because people always point out how shiny it is.

Then feeds a stereo pair off an exclusive supply of 500VA Plitron with static and magnetic shielding, dual "iron tank" bridge rectifiers, paralleled Jensen T-network ground isolated power rail caps, and further snubbing in some areas using very clean sounding audio grade but still respecteably priced components. All LITZ wire and silver soldered.

That powers a set of Hypex UCD 400 HG 400W RMS Class D amp modules with HXR voltage regulators that are what I would call sensibly modified toward great improvement, yet still ghastly stock. It doesn't need much if you know what you're doing.

They only get half power at the voltage they're fed, for no real reason other than the lack of need for a change. They're currently passively cooled in free air and by the thermal mass of their mounting structure, which is just a plate for now.

They are run fully and completely balanced, with their inputs unattenuated to receive the full available voltage from the DAC in the audiodock which controls the volume via whatever audio player. It's perfectly and completely silent, you don't know the amps are on until you send a signal to it and it makes a noise, and can easily survive a power failure or PC power failure while the amp remains powered with minimal squelch or thump, and reboot cycles are silent as the supply maintains power of the audiodock and actively mutes its outputs in such an instance. The system is DC coupled from the DACs, filters, output stages, balanced inputs, front to back and all around with maybe 25mV offset at the speakers, quite acceptable.

Low noise performance is critical since it's left on virtually 24/7, and it's so efficient never having seen it much above room temp that you can not worry about it greatly provided the safety and reliability is built in as well and noise on poor implementations of amps and there setups can result in a jet on the runaway at take off like "background" problem with hints of the space shuttle and birds chirping. If you can't manage these things properly in a system, all expectations for long term enjoyability and performance fail, but can still be OK for short term gaming and movies. A great system will do everything well though. You can see how "audio" special cards and "movie/home theater" versus "gaming" is all purely marketing, clear audio with low noise floor, high dynamic range, signal integrity and low distortion sound the same for each of them and I appreciate quality audio for music in games or movies or just personal music collection listening.

The speakers are Cerwin Vega VS-150 with modified cross overs. Merely swapping to high quality components that are again, still cheap but sound better than audiophile components that cost 10X as much, thereby the difference between "audio grade" and "audiophile", improves clarity and accuracy tremoundously. These Vegas can actually do orchestral holographically while maintaining seperation in space and imaging in small complex passages.... nothing confuses them anymore. They still have a full on diffused soundfield but manage a cleanly precise image within that doesn't have any detectable edge to it, it therefore they can fill an entire room with a full sound and a stronge sense of image even if the room completely sucks, and with far less regard to where you are in it.

It's great for a full on soundfield in movies and even games, though for the later it lacks the ultimate in directional accuracy, that I find inconsequential. A simple pair of desktrops can make for a nice quasi setup though, and there's plenty more channels to spare.

I've recently had the experience of of a home theater/blueray/projecter style setup with full surround and room correction. With all the toys I found it's soundfield artificial, it projected in a way that sounded focused from cheap box speakers highly grained/edgy hardware, blurred and distorted even at low volumes. Mostly I Think a system like that is for playing around with the remote's endless loops, while the realism achieved with a very strong stereo setup can present a fuller and more highly focused, full on 3D like image. Certainly I've also no need of additional sub woofers or LFE.

Power from it and fidelity are both heart stomping. The speakers are driven like the amps, at half their rated continuous power power, which is more beneficial to the speakers than it is for the amps as it allows them to play full out while maintaining lower distortion that would occur while running them at the edge of destruction.

Gains across the system allow for the amp to play at full volume from the balanced outputs of the DAC, with no noticeable clipping, distortion, coloration, shifts in soundfield of focus, anything. Electrically distortion at these levels should be below 1%, maybe .05, and despite the speaker adding a far greater distortion mechanically, it's all additive and audible with a clean and accurate enough system, so it's worth having a boatload of clean power even in big speakers versus running "high efficient" speakers like these with modified radio alarm clock, like sonic impacts.

As a result of such clean power the dynamic capability easily approach lifelike whether in game, feel and power of "concert hall" in symphony and orchestra, dynamic bass and control in metal and electronic or LFE effects in movies.

It's so clean I can easily set the volume at half and skip through a variety of programs and songs without level matching of any kind and just deal with the dynamic consequences that just aren't perceived as loud.

I have quite a few more amps to build and always more finishing touches to put on but if anything it's a good exercise in tomorrow's technology today and I think achieving at least the same level of performance that was considered out of this world yesterday, when you actually go back and look at what was there.

Class D amplifiers were never considered truly audiophile until recently and most people doing them don't understand the what, how and why's of it, only the how much, but it's all in the detail from start to finish and it can be done.

Computer audio as well was never considered truly audiophile, but it's easily equivalent in lack of quality to typical consumer gear, which is how we can plug it in and wow ourselves with it for short duration.

The situation seems to be improving in software marginally, and I think also in hardware, almost accidentally or at least consequently. Even for example just the BIOS tuning options of my motherboard, which are aplenty, make it more possible to open up a stabile settings profile for super high quality sound that might not be achievable on more ordinary boards, and like engaging a clutch in a trans am, despite the span, all the grip happens in that one lil bit..beyond which it just goes from bad to worse.

Very nice. Our setups are very similar, except I have larger/newer everything. I am proud of you for not thinking you need a surround sound system or a "subwoofer" for a home theater.


----------



## mahtareika

I have reached my audio nirvana for my computer! (for now)
-Auzen X-Fi Prelude
-Music Hall DAC/Amp
-M-Audio BX5-a Speakers
-Denon D5000 Headphones
Auzen X-Fi Prelude


----------



## bobfig

i just finished making them yesterday, so here ya go. went from a 5.1 to a 2.1 and im lovin' it.
also a ss amp(wood box you see next to them) driving some a700/hd555



















sorry for grainy pics, its the cheap camera.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
I have reached my audio nirvana for my computer! (for now)
-Auzen X-Fi Prelude
-Music Hall DAC/Amp
-M-Audio BX5-a Speakers
-Denon D5000 Headphones
Auzen X-Fi Prelude









Do you run the Preludes in SLi/Crossfire?


----------



## thx1138

Got it on craigslist for only $40. I'm in the middle of modding the top plate so if youre wondering what make or model it is it is printed on the circuit board. I just realized that it's not going to match my 2 ohm 400w rms dvc kicker cvr I just ordered since the output is 150w @ 4 ohms..... For some reason I thought I could wire it 2 ohms to get the 300w but I guess not with dvc subs







I started modding it before I knew that, wish I didnt so I could sell it and get a different one... Oh well...


----------



## Thedark1337

My setup is from my HTHD optical to a Marantz receiver that is connected to an EQ/ Analyzer, then to a Classe Amp. Speakers are Canton 702, $1000 a pair and subwoofer is a Velodyne, another $1000.







Best sound i have ever heard.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Do you run the Preludes in SLi/Crossfire?









While I know you were teasing me I really was seriously considering using these JBL 4628B Cabaret Speakers for my computer. Unfortunately, two Preludes would still leave them wanting.

I think I need a to go to a *A*udiophiles *A*nonymous meeting.


----------



## thx1138

BUMP! (see what I did there







)










It finally came in. Nothing crazy like my last set up (2 x 18" JBL 800w RMS) Which would rattle your brain and take your breath away but it's 400w RMS so it'll be better than nothing. Just gotta wait for the amp now.


----------



## lozanoa11

My portable setup:


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lozanoa11* 
My portable setup:










I have the same ear buds and love them.


----------



## TUDJ

I've added my sub back into the mix, positioning isn't the best but is all I can do at the moment.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:

I've added my sub back into the mix, positioning isn't the best but is all I can do at the moment.
What are you using under the sub? Looks like marble.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
and you need a new monitor










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ace8uk* 
Haha, I keep telling him that!

I finally did get a new monitor


















24" 16:9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
What are you using under the sub? Looks like marble.

Sorry, I never saw your post - it's a flagstone and I'm fairly sure it's not granite and it's definitely not marble. The sub is now back in the wardrobe, it's too much bass for my room.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 









Snap


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Snap


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


The sub is now back in the wardrobe, it's too much bass for my room.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*

































For where my room is, I'm considerate our neighbors and my family downstairs


----------



## jonathanh

Computer -> Optical -> Harmon/Kardon AVR154 5.1 receiver -> Pair of Polks, Pair of Fishers (pre 90s?), 1 Bose, and 10" New Wave Sub.

My favorite tunes become my neighbor's favorites pretty quickly.


----------



## gorb

ew, consideration.

Maybe try isolating it more with a subdude or something similar? Should give you the bass you need without making your walls rattle >_> I dunno though, they might still be able to hear/feel it through the walls.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorb*


ew, consideration.

Maybe try isolating it more with a subdude or something similar? Should give you the bass you need without making your walls rattle >_> I dunno though, they might still be able to hear/feel it through the walls.


I don't really mind, it's not the best sub in the world. I prefer the tighter, quicker bass of my floorstanders than the flabby, deeper bass of the sub.


----------



## Fantasysage

Here is my stack:










My main speakers, wharfedale E-90's need to be repaired at the moment. Currently this is wired to my Polk Monitor 60's which are meh, but they work.


----------



## .Sup

nice stack sage! Hows that SACD from Sony? I've meaning to get a similar one but with single loading mechanism for myself.


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


nice stack sage! Hows that SACD from Sony? I've meaning to get a similar one but with single loading mechanism for myself.


It is really nice







I wanted a single loader but this was actually cheaper so I got it. I think it was about 150 bucks.


----------



## .Sup

sage is the front panel plastic or metallic? Also is the player mechanically noiseless during playback?


----------



## Elite-

soon to be z-5500 in my bedroom


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Look down


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


Look down


My neck hurts, too hard to do. And I'm not scrolling down. Trolololol.


----------



## TestECull

PC: nForce 4 onboard --> worn out three year old Creative 2.1's I bought at Walmart for 40 bucks.

Other: cheap FM radio


----------



## gorb

Just rearranged a bit:


----------



## TUDJ

Only the top ones are in use










I'll be getting rid of those bottom speakers once I've bought some stands next month.


----------



## .Sup

some close ups shots tudj plz

they look sexy

Edit: nvm found pics in my thread


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
some close ups shots tudj plz

I'll get some better shots when I have some time, I'll dig out my dad's SLR, I used my phone for those.


----------



## ThumperSD

FLAC>FB2k>Wasapi>Xonar DX>BX5a


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*










FLAC>FB2k>Wasapi>Xonar DX>BX5a


Beautiful stands, where'd you get them?


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


Beautiful stands, where'd you get them?


Made them myself with ikea legs


----------



## AsAnAtheist

EDIT!!! See new post.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist*


Creative X-Fi 5.1 USB External Sound Card
Klipsch Promedia 2.1 mod* with Dynamat Xtreme
JVC HA-RX900 modded with Dynamat Xtreme, acoustic lens reduction, and acoustic stuffing
Klipsch Image S4 headphones
Iphone 4 for my Mp3.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*












:< fine pics will be up later today.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Audio setup

Sound card
Creative X-Fi 5.1 USB External Sound card









Headphones

RVC HA-RX900 *Modded using this guide* You can see the Dynamat Xtreme at the bottom.









IEM- In Ear Monitors
Klipsch Image S4's









Speakers
Klipsch Promedia 2.1 Speakers, Modded with Dynamat

























Media Player for when my Comp is off:
Iphone 4 16GB
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v502/Crimsony/?action=view&current=IMG_0197.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## TUDJ

It's a shame I can't hold a camera steady but here are a few more pics


----------



## .Sup

simply beautiful tudj


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
simply beautiful tudj

Thanks, I can't help but agree!

They'll look even better stood atop a pair of these in a few weeks' time.


----------



## Dylan

Presonus Firebox and Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro.


----------



## Zudeo

Are those Manufaktur's? I've been meaning to get a set of beyerdynamic DT-990/600's, I just haven't pulled the trigger. I currently have Sennheiser HD-555's but I wish they had more bass. O well. How do they sound?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 








FLAC>FB2k>Wasapi>Xonar DX>BX5a

please tell me where you got them stands forthe bx5a from!

back on topic

FLAC>FB2K>Wasapi>Essence st>Sen hd595>BX5a

portable Sony X1060>Sen ie8


----------



## Bodycount

Sunfire Theater Grand IV Pre
Sunfire Cinema Grand 5ch.
Audiocontrol Avalon 2ch.
HTS 5100 MKII

Klipsch Sp-1
Klipsch Sp-3
Klipsch SS.5
Klipsch SC.5
Venturi "Bic"


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asus11* 
please tell me where you got them stands forthe bx5a from!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *fearsc549* 
beautiful stands, where'd you get them?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *thumpersd* 
made them myself with ikea legs


^


----------



## slytown

Audio-GD Compass
Sennheiser H25-II
AKG 240M
M-Audio FW410
KRK R6 Gen.2 LE Yellow
Tributaries 5 Series Optical
Cambridge Audio 540P Preamp
Technics SL-1200 MK5 Turntable (w/ Shure M44G cartridge)


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11;11180614*
> please tell me where you got them stands forthe bx5a from!
> 
> back on topic
> 
> FLAC>FB2K>Wasapi>Essence st>Sen hd595>BX5a
> 
> portable Sony X1060>Sen ie8


DIY with MDF and Ikea Capita 6" legs


----------



## larrytan

Beresford TC-7520 (Passive mod) > Cambridge Audio azur 340A > PSB Speakers Alpha B1








Apple Ipod Video 30GB (Rockboxed) > Westone UM3X


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;9790865*
> Just rearranged a bit:


nice looking RC-10s


----------



## PhRe4k

Not the best pic and setup, but I'm content







for now..


----------



## dude120

xbox: logitech X-540's
computer: Audiotechnica ath-a700+Asus Xonar Essence STX
Gaming: Logitech g35
Ipod: Sennheiser CX-200's


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99;5924023*
> I havnt been on Overclock.net for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways here is mine


Awe man, i thought they were HF-2s. Fake out!


----------



## gorb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


nice looking RC-10s










Thanks


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just got some cheap JVC's I use for Skype/Srs gaming, main audio Setup:

Optical out > Audinst HUD-MX1 USB DAC > Marantz PM4001 > Paur of Wharfedale Diamond 9.1's with an SW150 Sub.

Pictures in the order above:





































Without front cover (I always run it with the front cover, just thought I'd take one without.)


----------



## ericld

Very nice Smokin. Is that a turntable hiding in the corner next to the speaker.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nope, I think what you are reffering to is the top of my 500GB Caviar Black in my Clemens tech bench


----------



## ericld

OK, got ya. Been wanting to add a vintage TT to my set up and have been snooping around. Just another way to spend money, LOL.


----------



## hli53194

Look below.


----------



## 98uk

May as well post mine since I like showing it off









Cambridge Audio Azur 640A V2
Cabridge Audio DacMagic
Wharfedale 9.1 Speakers
Acoustic Energy Aegis Neo V2 Sub
AudioQuest & QED RCA/cables
Atacama Nexus 10 Stands (cheers tuDJ







)
Ultrasone HFI-680 Headphones


----------



## Dyslexyc

Sound Card: Asus Xonar DX
Recording interface: M-Audio USB Interface
PC Speakers: Logitech Z-2300 2.1
Headphones: Monster Beats Studio


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex98uk;11862490*
> May as well post mine since I like showing it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge Audio Azur 640A V2
> Cabridge Audio DacMagic
> Wharfedale 9.1 Speakers
> Acoustic Energy Aegis Neo V2 Sub
> AudioQuest & QED RCA/cables
> Atacama Nexus 10 Stands (cheers tuDJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Ultrasone HFI-680 Headphones


I like your set-up a lot. Have you tried any of the other Ultrasone's?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;11870310*
> I like your set-up a lot. Have you tried any of the other Ultrasone's?


Not tried any other Ultrasones. I wanted some "Pro" models, but they always cost so much more!


----------



## mahtareika

Here is my newest configuration.


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;11892212*
> Here is my newest configuration.


Nice security cams...lmao.


----------



## srsdude

This is what I use, and this is what I love using!

Speakers just don't work for me for some reason.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;11892212*
> Here is my newest configuration.


Other than the mess of cables, out frigin standing. I am drooling over your Dennons. I am in a toss on my AD700s. They blew a driver and are getting repaired and I made the mistake of going to the Guitar Center and trying on some DT770s. Since I am now relegated to using these crappy Plaintronics, my ears are crying in protest and clouding thoughts of financial stress and a lashing by my wife in favor of getting them.


----------



## rmp459

Sorry for the horrible lighting... and the PCI-E cables laying in my case... im waiting on a pair of GTX 460s to show up...

Xonar Essence STX
Yamaha RX-V863 AVR
AKG K 701
Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Audio-Technica ATH-AD700
Vizio 47" XVT473SV (looks alot bigger in person)
Bose 5.1 Cubes w/ dual subs (got for free)
Yamaha 100w subwoofer


----------



## gorb

It looks like that door can hit your tv. I like how you've made the most of your space. I would recommend getting some real speakers though


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb;11942105*
> It looks like that door can hit your tv. I like how you've made the most of your space. I would recommend getting some real speakers though


Stopper on the floor keeps the door spaced off the TV (yes even when someone throws it open =)) Was originally a 32" there, but it was time for something bigger.

Door is closed 100% of the time if im watching a movie or tv, if not chances are im just watching it on one of my 22" displays while im surfing or something...

I have been trying to plan out a legit home theater build forever since I have the amp for it, but I already have the bose harness ran through the walls and using them as pull cables for something larger would be a PITA... plus I use my cans for 80% of listening.

For a small room and with a 3rd sub covering some lower/mid range freqs it sounds pretty good for a free set of speakers.

Im going to wait until I move out in a year or two and get my own place before wiring up something like my den.

This is more like my own personal zen sanctuary =D


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;11892212*
> Here is my newest configuration.


Allesandro's and D5s? I'm jealous my friend.


----------



## Th0m0_202

optical out>(waiting on a new amp)>cheap sub/amp combo







> pioneer cs-t2100= very very very very underwhelming sound :'(


----------



## ericld

In the house:
Living Room- HTPC > Onkyo 606 > Pioneer D9000s(main), Polk CS10(center) + 4 JBL surrounds, JBL 150w Sub(rear) & Toshiba 47" LCD
Man Cave - Sig rig w/D2X > (optical&analog) Yamaha HTR 5540 > Polk TSi 100s(main), JBL150w sub for 2.1 + JBL center&surrounds for 5.1.
Cans - ATH AD700s for gaming, jazz & classical, DT770 pro80 for heavier music and Sony bluetooth earpads for on the go.
Player - Winamp flat w/Studio FX plugin Its the best plugin I found for 2.1 and headphones.


----------



## Keyyy

steelseries7h








and a crappy onboard soundcard


----------



## Asus11

Asus essence ST>Foobar2k>WASPAI>Sennheiser HD 600>M audio BX5a Deluxe

Portable > Sony X1060> Sennheiser ie8


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## hli53194

How are you able to extend your taskbar across all 3 monitors?!?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Ultramon, look it up.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

X-Fi Platinum Fatality CE
-----------------------------> Creative S750 7.1
PS3 -> ^


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;12060005*
> How are you able to extend your taskbar across all 3 monitors?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;12060124*
> Ultramon, look it up.


It's actually not Ultramon, though I've heard that it works. It's Nvidia 2D Surround, through the Nvidia Control Panel, that allows me to span all three monitors as one massive desktop.


----------



## computeruler

auzentech prelude>yamaha rx363>jbl s38ii
also have a technics d35>cambridge audio 540p preamp>eq>reciever


----------



## grandestfail9190

Maximus III Formula Sound riser thing -> Audio Technica Pro 700.


----------



## TUDJ

The floorstanders will be replaced with some proper stands when I next get paid


----------



## SabreWulf69

My Setup:

ASUS Xonar Essence STX, with Uni Xonar drivers, using XMPlay with ASIO output @ bit depth and sample frequency of source material on Windows 7 Professional, upsampling when EQ'ing is used

AKG K518 DJ Headphones

Concord Premium Interconnect (1.0m Stereo Parallel Male to Male RCA Interconnect from sound card to amplifier)

12 Gauge speaker wire from speakers 'B' outputs of amp to high level inputs of subwoofer

Cambridge Audio Azur 740A Integrated Stereo Amplifier (150W RMS/ch @ 4 Ohms, 100W RMS/ch @ 8 Ohms, all channels driven)

Technics SL-1700 Turntable

(To Yet Acquire) Cambridge Audio Azur 640P Phono Preamp

PSB SubSonic 5i Subwoofer (150W RMS Continuous, 225W Dynamic, 450W Dynamic Peak, 10" Driver)

Custom speakers (Australian floor standing Linear Design K-2500's, 2x 12" stock woofers in each, each tower 'painted' with bituminous rubber paint on all internal enclosure walls, stuffed with Acrylic fiber, replacement 4" mid-range drivers (HIVI M5N's with Magnesium-alloy diaphragms and Kapton voice coil former frames http://www.swanspeaker.com/products/products.aspx?cid=9&sid=57&pid=193), replacement tweeters (Vifa Dual Concentric Super-Tweeters - http://www.tymphany.com/files/XT25TG30-04%20Rev1_0.pdf), replacement 3-way crossovers (600hz and 3.5KHz X-Over points @ 12dB/octave) and drivers sealed with closed cell polyurethane foam gaskets)

Speaker isolation via speaker risers

Amplifier and subwoofer connected to a Clipsal "Orange Box" portable RCD power outlet

I've also somewhat tuned the in-room frequency response a little with a dB meter and the EQ's on my sound card if that is of any importance

Pictures hopefully coming soon.


----------



## gorb

Computer: Yamaha RX-V795, Energy RC-10, Orb Audio Super Eight
Consoles/Movies: Yamaha RX-V667, Energy RC-50, Energy RC-LCR, Energy CB-5, new sub is on the "to get soon" list

The old stereo is used as an alarm clock - my sister bought it for me back in the mid to late 90s, and it still works perfectly


----------



## Delta_32-1

Alright, I've always wanted to post my setup but never had a camera, until now!
Here they are, AWIA SX-770's 50Watts each, 220mm woofer, 50mm tweeter, 2 RCA speakers, don't know anything about them other then high frequencies are golden, and a harmon/kardon 30watt sub. I love them to death.


----------



## TUDJ

Bump

Let's see some more!


----------



## llamaboy

Hm...oh.

PC:
Audio Out = Asus Essence ST (PCI) -> Nikko NR-500 (early 80's amp I replaced all discrete components with Nichicon FG/KZ capacitors and Vishay RN resistors) -> Sennheiser HD 600 or some el-cheapo Klipsch speakers
Audio In = Mah mouf -> Audio-Technica Mk3 mic w/ custom Canare cable -> Behringer Xenyx 1202FX mixer -> Asus Essence ST (PCI)

Nothing notable in the laptops.

Downstairs = ...I never use it but it's overkill for living in a duplex. Big Toshiba 2SA1943 powered chipamp to a couple of cheap S-Dat tower speakers. In the dorms, it could be heard two rooms up (three story building) and six rooms down the row.


----------



## Lifeshield

Sony STRDN1000 7.1 AV Reciever

Eltax Concept Floorstanders

Botson Acoustics XS Soundware 5.1 Speakers

Samsung Blu Ray Player with USB Port

LG 32" HDTV

Packs a mean punch and catches low bass really well. I have since moved the subwoofer to the side of the sofa (which is facing directly opposite) and placed it so the woofer fires toward it for more impact.

Best thing is I have no neighbours so can play my music as loud as I like.


----------



## redsunx

SAMSON 850'S!!!!!!!11(Just got them today, right about of the box sounds great, cant' wait for burn in) > RCA 2.1 Receiver (using has headphone amplification.) it's from like the 80's but still is a beast > random blue PCI soundcard. (Does pretty good though)


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Updated pic! Sherwood RD-5405, Sony SS-CN5000, Sony SS-B3000's, Sony SS-B1000's (not pictured, behind me), Sony SA-W2500


----------



## astrallite

Updated setup. Added a center channel (NHT Classic Four Center). Helped immensely during New Years party when we had people standing on the sides of the room.


----------



## atarione

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

new polkaudio T15 bookshelf speakers and SMSL SA-S3 T-Amplifier


----------



## friend'scatdied

Onboard Supreme X-Fi (Optical Out) → Peachtree Audio Nova → Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference Strada loudspeakers + SVS SB12-Plus subwoofer or JH Audio JH13 Pro. Generally for games and media.

Macbook Air 13" Mid-2011 (USB) → Amarra 2.3 + iTunes → same receiver/speaker/subwoofer/headphone setup as above. Generally for music. I also use the Macbook Air with Amarra through the headphone-out with the JH13s for listening and surfing in a more transportable state.

Various portable sources include the HTC HD2 with Windows Phone 7 Series installed, an iPhone 4S, and a Sansa Clip Zip (gym use).

The Grado HF-2 almost never see use and I hadn't pictured my Klipsch Image X10 which are used solely in the gym.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> Computer: Yamaha RX-V795, Energy RC-10, Orb Audio Super Eight
> Consoles/Movies: Yamaha RX-V667, Energy RC-50, Energy RC-LCR, Energy CB-5, new sub is on the "to get soon" list
> The old stereo is used as an alarm clock - my sister bought it for me back in the mid to late 90s, and it still works perfectly












These changes happened several months ago - sold the Orb sub I was using with my computer and purchased an Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX for the ht. Also using an old Denon POA-2400A for the main speakers.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

got two more of these for some 18s..

tc sounds/audiopulse yada yada, fi oem ti baskets and ti pro baskets.









I am normally a car audio guy so home audio is still an adjustment to me, sold all my car audio a while back.
Outdoor setup(OLD):

























older->









and the last sub I made for a customer, xx maxximus motor ( hifonics ) and a ti pro basket:









I've literally had over 150 setups in the last year and competed a little in bassrace/etc. never got into meca and such but I for one think car audio is such a waste of money now, it's sadly all the older audio I have to show.. can't believe I spent so much on it, 1000s of dollars gone I could have spent on pc stuff. lol

i'll post my home audio once I get some pics.

Just wanted to be apart of the thread.lol


----------



## aksthem1

M200 MKIIs using my Gizmo amp.

Oh yeah and my Pioneer SW-8 sub, not pictured.


----------



## astrallite

Aren't the Swans powered speakers?


----------



## aksthem1

Yeah, they are actually. OZ Home Theater was selling off their surplus speakers for cheap. These were the left speakers of the systems.


----------



## Ghooble

Bose 2.1
HD 201 cans
Panasonic Throwbax

The sub on the bose rocks my house and it's awesome lol


----------



## Yumyums

Bump! Once I finish my set up I'll be sure to post a picture here


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Picked up a Sony STRDH520 7.1 Receiver last night, so my audio setup now is:

Maximus IV Extreme Optical Out -> STRDH520 -> Sony SS-B3000's (FR, FL), Sony SS-B1000's (SR, SL), Sony SS-CN5000 (Center), Sony SA-W2500 (Subwoofer).

I don't have any room with Tri-SLi for a soundcard and I don't see any true Quad-SLi boards that will let me run one once I grab the last GTX580, so I guess I'm stuck with the onboard optical.

The Sherwood RD-5405 that I was running previously was only 70W per channel and 6 Ohm. The STRDH520 finally allows my SS-B3000's to flourish, since it's 8 Ohm and 100W per channel. I can hear so much more now that they are not underpowered!!! I used to have the Sherwood volume up to 50-60 for comfortable 'loud-ish' listening, but with the Sony it only needs to go to 25-30, max!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Picked up a Sony STRDH520 7.1 Receiver last night, so my audio setup now is:
> Maximus IV Extreme Optical Out -> STRDH520 -> Sony SS-B3000's (FR, FL), Sony SS-B1000's (SR, SL), Sony SS-CN5000 (Center), Sony SA-W2500 (Subwoofer).
> I don't have any room with Tri-SLi for a soundcard and I don't see any true Quad-SLi boards that will let me run one once I grab the last GTX580, so I guess I'm stuck with the onboard optical.
> The Sherwood RD-5405 that I was running previously was only 70W per channel and 6 Ohm. The STRDH520 finally allows my SS-B3000's to flourish, since it's 8 Ohm and 100W per channel. I can hear so much more now that they are not underpowered!!! I used to have the Sherwood volume up to 50-60 for comfortable 'loud-ish' listening, but with the Sony it only needs to go to 25-30, max!


A soundcard won't make any difference, the only change I would suggest is running HDMI from one of the video cards cards to the receiver for HD surround sound codecs. The sound processing is done by your receiver, not your onboard audio, getting a soundcard would be a waste of money as all it will do is pass the audio signal to the receiver to be processed.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> A soundcard won't make any difference, the only change I would suggest is running HDMI from one of the video cards cards to the receiver for HD surround sound codecs. The sound processing is done by your receiver, not your onboard audio, getting a soundcard would be a waste of money as all it will do is pass the audio signal to the receiver to be processed.


Good to know, I won't worry about it then. I can try hooking up an HDMI cable to one of my cards, I don't know if that'll mess with my SLi though. I'll look into it tonight.

EDIT: Am I not already getting HD codecs from the optical out? I've watched some movies with 5.1 at least. I'm still learning about the audio side of things.


----------



## gorb

no. optical is limited to 2ch pcm and lossy surround codecs like dolby digital/dts. to get dolby truehd or dts hd master audio you need to be using hdmi. i'm too lazy to look up your current receiver but if it's not that old it should decode hd audio.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorb*
> 
> no. optical is limited to 2ch pcm and lossy surround codecs like dolby digital/dts. to get dolby truehd or dts hd master audio you need to be using hdmi. i'm too lazy to look up your current receiver but if it's not that old it should decode hd audio.


This is good, I didn't realize this! Thank you Gorb. Now I have a more complicated (possibly) question/issue, which I've attempted to explain and inquire about here. Also, my STR-DH520 does do Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio.


----------



## barkinos98

On the go: Beats Studio White+iPod Touch 3rd gen 32GB
Rig:Bose® Companion® 2 Series II+MXL AC-404 Black USB Connector USB-Powered Microphone+Beats for late night musics/gaming.


----------



## Ysbl

Music Production (eventually): AKAI EIE Professional -> 2x M-Audio CX5's

Personal/Gym: Sansa Clip+ -> Audio-Technica CK-M50


----------



## Comp4k

Computer: Asus Xonar DX, Logitec Z-2300

Living Room: Yamaha VX-765, Klipsch HD 500, KEF Bookshelf speakers ( not sure on model )

Headphones: Shure SE215, Klipsch S4, Bose OE


----------



## eftj

On the go: Sennheiser HD380 Pro

(Soon to be) On the PC: ASUS Xonar DG and Samson SR850.


----------



## PhilWrir

Living Room:
A pair of Dayton audio B562s, a Dayton Sub-100, and a Denon AVR-1312 as a simple Home theater setup for my PS3

Office:
2 Polk Audio M10s and a Sub 80
JVC HA-RX700 Headphones

On the Go:
JLab J6 Earbuds + iPod

For someone who does a lot of time working with audio equipment, Its a pretty modest setup, but Im satisfied for now.


----------



## lostmage

Computer -> Logitech z-523 + Fiio E10
Also computer -> Hifiman HE-300 (probably replacing with Q701s) + Fiio e10

Portable -> Sennheiser HD428/ Klipsch Image S4 + Ipod Nano 3rd Gen


----------



## Velsu

Computer --> Titanium HD + Logitech Z623
Computer --> Titanium HD + Onkyo 605 via optical + JBL 5.1
Headphones 1 --> Titanium HD + DT 990 Premium 250 ohm
Headphones 2 --> Titanium HD + Razer Carcharias

Gotta get some good amp for those DT's but THD drives them pretty well for now


----------



## bukkit

this is all i've used for my computer since i bought them, my old speakers intercepted radio signals too often, heard people talking and stuff when nothing was playing, and it made buzzing sounds, so i just decided not to get any even though i'm sure a good speaker set would go well with my rig.

for my cowon j3, i have sennheiser ie8's.


----------



## 3930K

Xonar DX to T3130s or RX700.


----------



## Ricwin

PC: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music with some 6 year old Logitech X-540's
Car: Sony Xplod CDX GT414u headunit, Infinity Reference 6010 components at the front and Infinity Reference 5010 components at the back.
Mobile: Creative EP-830 earphones connected via Nokia BH-214 (A2DP) to my Galaxy S2

Early next year I intend to replace the Infinity Reference speakers with Focal components, possibly 3 comps at the front; and add a four channel amplifier soon as I find space behind the V6 for a power cable lol

Can anyone recommend a good set of speakers for the PC? Pref 2.0 as the sub is getting in the way. Either external or active amp, and ideally still connecting via the X-Fi Xtreme Music card.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> PC: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music with some 6 year old Logitech X-540's
> Car: Sony Xplod CDX GT414u headunit, Infinity Reference 6010 components at the front and Infinity Reference 5010 components at the back.
> Mobile: Creative EP-830 earphones connected via Nokia BH-214 (A2DP) to my Galaxy S2
> Early next year I intend to replace the Infinity Reference speakers with Focal components, possibly 3 comps at the front; and add a four channel amplifier soon as I find space behind the V6 for a power cable lol
> Can anyone recommend a good set of speakers for the PC? Pref 2.0 as the sub is getting in the way. Either external or active amp, and ideally still connecting via the X-Fi Xtreme Music card.


I like your style. I too have an old Xtreme Music powering my home setup, and have Focal K2's in the car.









What's your budget for the replacements at home?


----------



## Ricwin

I've been looking at the M-Audio AV40's for around £100, or AV30's for slightly less.
But will quite happily spend more for external amp setup.


----------



## Disturbed117

I need to post my ghetto pc audio setup once i get my room cleaned.


----------



## Awaz

PC: Creative 5.1 sound card pushed as 2.1 to a Sony receiver. Two Sony shelve speakers that I salvaged from a Sony stereo. And a hand-me-down Sony 10" sub.
Car (Jeep): Alpine speakers and HU. Clarion 150w RMS amp for speakers. Sony 10" low profile sub and a Sony 330w amp for sub.
Home: Denon receiver and two Def-tech Tower speakers with inbuilt 8" subs and amps.
Personal: Walmart grade headphones stuck to Samsung galaxy S running DoubleTwist

Other car (Honda CR-z) has factory 360w music system


----------



## Disturbed117

My Ghetto Setup.


----------



## Bluesman1962

Hey there folks i am new here but here is what i have. Genius SW-G2.1 3000 70 Watts RMS Audio Card yet to be put in is/ Asus DSX 7.1 hey $60 Bucks i had to. Samson SR850 32 ohm Headphones and a Samson CO1 Microphone. I was wondering (and this is where the newbie comes into play) how do i know what PCIE slot to put this card into top bottom? and do i have to disable onboard Audio? My MB is a Intel DH61CR my memory is Corsair XMS 3 1333 with a Mios 450 Power Supply. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

My favorite items, older than me and still alive and kicking out amazing sound...

Photo's I found on the net... Too lazy to take pics of mine right now but they look exactly the same obviously.

I got all this stuff of craigslist a few years ago from an awesome dude. Receiver I payed $225 I think worth every penny for sure. Speakers were 100 for each set. All awesome stuff they don't make it like this anymore for sure.

Sansui Au-8500

Advent New Loud Speaker



I also have these boston acoustic a100's Not my pic either but same item. I would never hook them up to some junk stereo like that haha. I actually need to break these out and listen to them again soon.


----------



## BillOhio

An early 80's Yamaha Receiver (from Craig's and very happy)
Denon D2K's
AudioEngine P4 Bamboo speakers
Jamo 250 8" Sub (also from Craig's and very happy)
Xonar DX Soundcard


----------



## naved777

currently using Sony SHAKE SH2000 as my sound source.......powerful enough to shake my apartment


----------



## Zig-Zag

Old school Denon D200


----------



## Barbecuesaus

This is all very nice








I am getting a new soundcard for my Pc this weekend.
I also want to do some proper placements of equipements and furnature.....

Its a puzzle for my place sinds i have 2 doors in the living room and a small bar that i dont want to block.... But

U know i will post pictures soon perhaps some of you can give me some tips








I need to figure out my options


----------



## voidsstr

Gaming computer:

Klipsch Promedia 5.1 (bought in 2002 and it still works great!)
Soundblaster X-Fi


----------



## diesel678

Always used to spend £100's on little Hi-Fi speakers that would fit on my desk beside my monitor

used to use cambridge audio s30's


then changed to Mordaunt Short Avants



Didnt realise how crap they were until i 'upgraded' to these old SHARP speakers that i bought for £0.99 from ebay




Also use these old KEF C20 in the other room that i got for £10 and they are awesome!!!


----------



## mahtareika

My living room...


----------



## trog

PC Audio

Lepai TA2020 amp

Fiio E7 DAC

Polk M3II speakers


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Gaming/Music rig: Creative Titanium HD, Little Dot MK IV amp with stock tubes, Beyerdynamic DT880 600 ohms.


----------



## amickael

Creative SB X-Fi Titanium HD -> FiiO E9K amp -> Beyer DT 880/AT ATH-M50/Audioengine A2

The source:









The amp:









The cans:









The little speakers that could:


----------



## RockeyDA

Dont mid if i do!
my setups a little crazy and it has to be in the basement as upstairs everything is louder but things start falling off shevles, cabnets, counters, and everything rattling, and the less rigid walls make for less clean bass.
but i have a SoundBlaster X-FI Titanium HD that runs to a spliter that runs to what used to be a low frew chain of amps and high freq chain of amps but im now down to a 4 speaker in the front and 1 really big sub setup. i used to use 2 15"'s 2 8"s and a 10" and 2 fishers in the front and 2 sonys in the back.

now its a sundown sae-1500d monoblock amp on a 100amp 14.4v psu giving me aobut 1024v of rms output with power supply holding me back. the 2 fishers are just speaker stands/ woofers only for a little extra mid bass, and a pair of sound dynamic consort monitor 200's

i love my setup, its so loud yet so clean.

this have been a bit messy recently and theirs un used audio equipment just holding my amp up.


my box criples the sub on the low ends but i still slam down to 24hz and 20 is my cutoff, i also slam up to 45hz and things get un impresive but still there above it.
a big flaw of my box is its only 3.8cuft (after driver and port displacement) and i had to extend the port just to make it 33hz. i forgot to caculate displacement when i built it and my target was 7.0cuft and 24hz

and 2 vids to show off my bass and highs

bass video



mids/highs video



btw sound card was 80$ and totaly worth it, monitors were in dumpster with foam rott. amp and sub were tax retunes, other amps were from good will, wood for box was dumpster scrap from spectra wood.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> My favorite items, older than me and still alive and kicking out amazing sound...
> 
> Photo's I found on the net... Too lazy to take pics of mine right now but they look exactly the same obviously.
> 
> I got all this stuff of craigslist a few years ago from an awesome dude. Receiver I payed $225 I think worth every penny for sure. Speakers were 100 for each set. All awesome stuff they don't make it like this anymore for sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sansui Au-8500
> 
> Advent New Loud Speaker
> 
> 
> 
> I also have these boston acoustic a100's Not my pic either but same item. I would never hook them up to some junk stereo like that haha. I actually need to break these out and listen to them again soon.


i have a pair of those to, found on side of road, needed new tensile leads, scraped from crappy speakers i blew.


----------



## billbartuska

"_Music need not be just sound in a room, it should take you to the original performance._"



Dell Optiplex 755 running JPlay, Yamaha MX 800, Dragonfly DAC (with, Aqvox linear power supply), Amphion Argon II speakers, JBL PSW 1000 subwoofer, Revox A77 real-to-real, AAA Power Systems Constant Power 3 power conditioner, all Audioquest cabling.


----------



## frostbite

I have retired my jamo power 250's.

and have bought some sony ss-h2500 3 ways circa 1990 powered by a HK3380

And since my dog chewed the cables on my logitech z333 (she left the power lead alone strangley enough)
Why not treat myself


----------

